# DT's Old School Campaign- (Chapter 4: The Guild and The Girl)



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 17, 2009)

A original DnD (BECMI) campaign mixed with City-State of the Invincible Overlord (CSIO) and Wilderlands of High Fantasy (HOHF)

The Cast:

Lola (Queenie)

[sblock]
Name: Lola
Class: Thief
Level: 3
HP: 7
AC: 8

Strength: 14
Intelligence: 14
Wisdom: 13
Dexterity: 13
Constitution: 8
Charisma: 16

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 13
Magic Wands: 14
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 13
Dragon Breath: 16
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 15 (14 vs Spells)

Weapons: 2 Sharpened Silver Fans (1d4 each)

Armor: None, Silk Green Veils outfit

Equipment: Thieves' Tools, Ruby Pendant, 2x five foot length of green cloth, 42gp in belt pouch, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (Neb's Mending, 400xp), 553gp in large sack

At Home: Nothing

Languages: Common, Thieves Cant, (One other)

XP: 3,457

Skills: 
Open Locks: 25%
Find Traps: 20%
Remove Traps: 20%
Climb Walls: 89%
Move Silently: 30%
Hide in Shadows: 20%
Pick Pockets: 30%
Hear Noise: 40%

Background: As a baby, Lola was left at the city orphanage, having been abandoned by her parents for reasons revealed only to the head mistress. She was a good child, and pretty, but every time she was considered for adoption the potential parents would leave the Mistress's office and then the orphanage without her. Over the years she was disappointed many times until hope just faded from her heart. She grew into a feisty teen, often running off and getting in trouble before being dragged back. Eventually at the age of 16 she left the orphanage and never returned.

She spent the next year living on the streets, learning how to get by. She drifted from place to place picking up unsavory skills, using her looks and charms to get out of trouble if caught. But stealing wasn't doing the job and she was often hungry and homeless. At 17 she was approached by the madam of the Naughty Nanny, who saw through the dirt and grime to her pretty looks and offered her a position there, knowing she could fetch a good price. The thought of food every night, a roof over her head, a nice room and clothes was very appealing at this point so she agreed. She quickly learned how easy it was to steal from the rich nobles and merchants who were her clients.

Six months after she started working there she met Roland Van der Vass, a handsome noble from a known and influential family, who took a liking to her. She had mostly turned off her feelings, it was important to survive this job, but Roland treated her better than any of the other inconsiderate customers she entertained. At first it took some time of longing glances before he figured out how to obtain her. After that he came to her often, frequently paying for the entire night, sometimes bringing her fancy meals or gifts, occasionally all he wanted to do the entire night was talk or sleep. It was difficult for her to keep her emotions and heart to herself; he was the only person in her life to ever really show her consideration.

One fateful night Roland was not her first customer, another noble came to her earlier in the evening. He was drunk and rough and Lola demanded him to leave. This angered him and not being used to told no, he decided to take what he wanted anyway. She tried to fend off his brutal attack but was unsuccessful. Roland had come for her that evening and when he approached her room heard her struggle. He broke down the door and seeing her so treated so badly he impulsively blasted the noble with a spell. The man turned to Roland and drew his sword but before he could attack him Lola ran her dagger through his heart and killed him. Roland quickly comforted her and without discussion he replaced her dagger with his own, taking the responsibility for the murder.

After that she didn't see him for almost two long, tortuous months. He had a trial which she heard about from other customers at the whorehouse. She was afraid she would never see him again, that he regretted his actions, that he hated her or blamed her, especially after hearing he was cast out from his family. But one night he did come to her and though he couldn't pay for her she lied to the mistress so she could see him. He professed his feelings for her, told her he wanted a future with her in it, and begged her to leave the Naughty Nanny, that it was no longer the place for her. She stiffened at talk of the future and while she didn't want to say no, she told him she needed time to think and would let him know the next day. He gave her an address where to meet him the next day.

It didn't take Lola long to know the right thing to do. He cared about her and though his feelings for her terrified her, she didn't want to lose him. She went to the Madam who was not happy with Lola leaving but she gave her no choice. She quickly packed up some of the dresses that didn't really belong to her and a few other little trinkets she had collected and hurried off into the night to find Rovan. He was surprised but very happy to see her that night and he spent the night speaking of plans of them always being together and working together to bring him back to the status he was used to, and the wealth he wanted to share with her. Lola didn't care, she just wanted to be by his side, money or not. 

And so, their adventuring career would begin.

DM's Note: Lola has just recently left the Naughty Nannies, and so therefore has not yet built up a second occupation and skill set.  She is adapt at understanding men and women, and knows how to turn the desires of a man she converses with against him.  She can both charm and frustrate.  She has an equal understanding towards women, but in a different way.  Lola can taunt women into a frenzy with a look and a few choice words.  She is talented at pulling information from fellow commoners in order to discover rumors.  Her training at the Naughty Nannies involves being a masseuse among other abilities that need little imagination.  Since the Naughty Nannies were not completely a legitimate business, Lola also learned how to forge city documents, such as inspection and registration forms.  Her writing skills are considerable and near Rovan's own.  Because of this and some kind of unknown latent talent, she can try to read magic scrolls, both divine and arcane, although at her level of experience there is a great chance that she may cause more harm than good.

Recently she has picked up the ability to perform several dances.
[/sblock]

Rovan the Mage (Fenris)

[sblock]
Name: Rovan the Mage
Class: Magic-User
Level: 2
HP: 12
AC: 8

Strength: 9
Intelligence: 14
Wisdom: 13
Dexterity: 15
Constitution: 18
Charisma: 11

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 13
Magic Wands: 14
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 13
Dragon Breath: 16
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 15

Weapons: Throwing Dagger in sash, 6x Lead Balls (1d3 each, 20 ft range)

Armor: None, wearing black clothing and mask

Equipment: 40gp in belt pouch, Spellbook, In a large sack: 604gp, 3sp, 9cp


At Home: Nothing

Buried in Yard: Human head in a sack

Languages: Common, <one more>

Spellbook:
1st level- Read Magic, Detect Magic, Sleep, Magic Missile, Read Languages

Memorized Spells:
1st level (3 from spellbook/day)- Sleep x2, Magic Missile

XP: 3,410

Background: Roland Van der Vess was a young noble from the well know Van der Vess family. Roland grew up in the luxury and indulgence that being a noble brings. Good breeding and a love of exercise lead Roland to being very fit and healthy, he never got sick. He grew up learning all the things a good noble does, how to ride, how to behave in proper society, which fork to use and so on. But he was smart and took to his lessons well and studied maps and old stories. He wasn’t as strong as his older brother, Tristan who was a squire and then a knight. But young Roland was bright and was sent off to the famed Overlord's School of Ancient Knowledge to learn to be a magic user. Rovan proved to be fairly adept at magic and learned well.

In his off time he liked to wander the city, spending freely on drinks and women. That was how he met Lola. She was one of the most beautiful women Roland had ever met and was quickly smitten with her. He didn’t care that she worked at the Naughty Nannie. She was beautiful and he desired her. Like man nobles in the city, he was used to getting what he wanted. He came to see her quite often, but was always unlucky enough to not get there early enough before she was claimed. When he finally got his chance with her he treated her so well, with kindness and tenderness that it confused Lola and made her heart a little less hard. 

So it was that the saw each other as they could, their relationship and feelings for each other growing slowly, until one night Roland came looking for Lola and heard screams coming from behind her door. He opened it to find another young noble viciously beating Lola. Roland snapped and cast a spell which struck the noble. Enraged, the other noble threw Lola to the side, drew his sword and raised it to strike Roland. A most curious look crossed his face however before he fell to the floor, a dagger sticking from his back, and Lola staring at him from where the noble fell. That mutual act of defense, Roland saving Lola from a severe beating that may have killed her, and Lola stabbing the noble to save Roland showed the other the depth of their feelings for each other. 

The screams drew a crowd though and Roland quickly drew out Lola’s dagger and replaced it with one of his own, in the noble’s chest. There was a brief investigation during which the local magistrate was bribed and the killing ruled self-defense. The young man though was Chalan Hofran, and his family swore vengeance on Roland for his death, ruling or no ruling. Partly to save face and protect themselves polictically and partly to punish Roland for defending a whore, his family disowned him, casting him out onto the street.

Bereft of family, Roland changed his name since he could no longer use his family name. He took part of his last name and first name and combined them to make Rovan. Rovan the Mage. His skills as a magician were modest, but sufficient that his old masters at Overlord’s were willing to employ him for various tasks. Helping in the laboratories, classrooms and running errands. His friends, all nobles of course, turned their backs on him when he plummeted from social status and wealth. He sought out Lola, he could no longer afford her services but found that his act of saving her, of protecting her so moved her that she didn’t care that he had lost his title and money. Here was a person who was not shallow and cared about him. Who loved him for who he was. Roland convinced Lola to leave the Naughty Nanny and join him. For Roland was still a noble by birth and he enjoyed the wealth and power he had had.

He had a plan. To survive the streets, to gain wealth and power anyway they could and to rise up and reclaim his place. But not among his family. In spite of his family. He would create his own title, his own power. He just needed a few friends to help him along the way.

DM's Notes: Unlike the other PCs, Rovan has a large vocabulary and finds reading quite easy.  He is also talented in speaking in specific dialects and can speak languages accurately even when he is not completely familiar with the words.  His education has allowed him skill in lore, so he is better able to identify the origins of both magical items along with domestic and foreign works of art.  Rovan can easily mingle among aristocracy if need be due to his noble heritage, and still has an ear to some of the recent political intrigue.

Rovan has recently learned juggling and how to throw odd items.
[/sblock]

Edvan Chelwhistle (GlassEye)

[sblock]
Name: Edvan Chelwhistle
Class: Fighter
Level: 2
HP: 13 (roll 1d8-1)
AC: 1

Strength: 13
Intelligence: 8
Wisdom: 12
Dexterity: 16
Constitution: 7
Charisma: 12

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 12
Magic Wands: 13
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 14
Dragon Breath: 15
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 16

Weapons: Rapier (decoration, -1 to attack and damage with chance of breaking), Hand-axe 

Armor: Banded Mail, Shield

Equipment: Cavalry Officer Clothing, 49gp in belt pouch, In a large sack: 610gp, 2sp, 5cp

At Home: Nothing

Languages: Common

XP: 3,395

Edvan's family were yeomanry and displaced by the fighting, retreated to the city, and eventually succumbed to an outbreak of illness. This left him alone in the city with a slender connection to the local guard because of his father's status. They throw him an odd job once in a while, either for errands or to provide security for material coming in from the docks.  But he mostly survives by playing the fipple flute in whatever tavern will pay him with a hot meal & a spot by the fire. He's not stupid but he's not the brightest by any means.  He has a chronic cough, related to the illness that killed the rest of his family, which also caused damage to his lungs, and accounts for his lower constitution. He wears his father's coat (a bit too large & decorative braid and brass buttons long sold for whatever coin they could bring), and has three hand-axes tucked into his belt.

Rovan has been teaching Edvan how to read and write lately, as Edvan is a curious sort with a considerable imagination.  The two practice over cups at their favorite bar, which unsurprisingly doesn't help the lessons.

DM's Notes: Edvan knows about soldiering.  He can recognize small and seige weapons and is familiar with their purposes, as it was a skill he learned from his father.  He gets along instinctively with professional soldiers and militia, is a welcome face in most bars since he has provided entertainment or augmented protection for cheap (during call-ups because of occasional riots), and has a strong ear for music, song, and tales.

Edvan has recently learned to ride a horse and about general cavalry tactics.
[/sblock]

Hilmdyn Stoneheart (garyh)

[sblock]
Name: Hilmdyn Stoneheart
Class: Cleric
Level: 3
HP: 12 (1d6-1)
AC: 4

Strength: 15
Intelligence: 8
Wisdom: 15
Dexterity: 8
Constitution: 8 
Charisma: 15

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 11
Magic Wands: 12
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 14
Dragon Breath: 16
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 15 (14 vs Spells)

Weapons: Warhammer

Armor: Banded Mail, Shield, Upper Class Clothing

Equipment: Silver Holy Symbol of Mhal (underneath shirt), 49gp in belt pouch, In a large sack: 605gp, 2cp, 

At Home: 

Languages: Common

Deity: Mhal, god of stone

XP: 3,401

Turn Undead (2d6)
Skeleton: T
Zombie: T
Ghoul: 7
Wight: 9
Wraith: 11

Spells (3 from list a day): Cure Light Wounds, Cause Lights Wounds, Detect Evil, Detect Magic, Light, Darkness, Protection from Evil, Purify Food and Water, Remove Fear, Fear, Resist Cold

Prepared Spell: 3x Cure Light Wounds

Background: History: Hilmdyn hales from the small frontier village of Hlymadle, over 100 miles from the City-State, and well outside its protection. Despite a childhood disease that sapped his stamina, Hilmdyn is very strong, and that combined with his common sense and force of personality, lead him to be an apprentice shaman for his village. A year ago, his village was under assualt from a death-worshipping cleric and his rough band of orcs and humans, and Hilmdyn was sent to the City-State to find aid. He found none, and now he's been drawn into the City-State, and does not know how his tribe has fared in his absence. Hilmdyn had been staying in the stables of the Tripping Trident Tavern, stretching the meager copper he had come to the City-State with as far as he could. When that ran out, though, he was forced to agree to stay on at the Trident as a laborer and occassional bouncer to keep a roof over his head and some small amount of food in his belly.

DM's Notes: Hilmdyn has picked up a number of skills at his young age.  He learned how about mines and how to track veins of ore by his early teenage years.  During his time in Hilmdyn he also found that his strength was an asset in trying to find work, and he has labored as a dock worker at the harbor, and bouncer and stableboy at the Tripping Trident.  He learned the value of coin during this time, as well as public speaking.  Hilmdyn has developed a knack for conversation, and he is adapt at haggling for prices as well as moving people to passionate outrage with his rhetoric.  He hopes to use this ability to one day influence the people of the City-State to send a force in order to liberate his people.

Because of their similar occupations, the first close friend he has made thus far is Edvan, who plays dice with him for copper at the Tripping Trident Tavern at least once a week.  He smirks at Edvan's attempts to learn how to read, however.  He finds letters uninteresting, though he does have deep appreciation for the power of words through speech.

Hilmdyn recently learned about the properties of copper and bronze, and how to work copper at a smithy.
[/sblock]

Quinn (Scott DeWar)
[sblock]
Name: Quinn Setmore
Class: Fighter
Level: 2
HP: 17
AC: 7

Strength: 13
Intelligence: 11
Wisdom: 15
Dexterity: 5 
Constitution: 16
Charisma: 13

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 12
Magic Wands: 13
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 14
Dragon Breath: 15
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 16 (15 vs Spells)

Weapons: Rapier

Armor: Chain Mail, Eyepatch (not needed), Scarlet Upper Class Clothing

Equipment: pegleg with dagger shaped hollow spot: 60 gp, silvered dagger: 30 gp inside pegleg, 45gp, 3cp, 2sp in belt pouch, In a large sack: 456gp

At Home: None

Languages: Common

XP: 2,550

Background: Quinn recently arrived from sailing the high seas with the Botany Bay.

He lost the leg in an on-board incident during a bad storm, which was the cause of a mast falling and crushing his leg. He was given a pegleg to replace the lost one. Because he has not been able to regain his 'sea legs' as yet, he has decided to try his luck on land. Hopefully he will get use to his peg leg with the stability of 'terra firma' and maybe someday return to his true mistriss, the sea.

His weapons are those of a sailor: cutlass, dagger, club/belaying pin.

His dress is still that of a sailor as well as his appearence...bronze skin, long haired tied in back, bandana on his head.

His 3-day stubble gives him a ruggedly hadsome appearence, while his smell of salty spray seems clean compared to the staled sweat of the city dwellers. The 3 point hat on his head gets tipped as a curtesy to ladies. He prefers to keep sober as that would very well lead worse walking troubles then what he has now.

He was from the Botany Bay, having been the victim of one of the 'wierd accidents' that befell the ship while transporting the witch's head. The ship and captain left him on the shore to further recover though he felt he was still hexed and was seeking out the party to help him deal with the 'curse'...

DM's Note: As Quinn has been a sea-dog for so long, he has insight into navigation and the sea. He is able to guide himself by the stars, recognize good sailing weather, and when the seas themselves are favorable. He was one of the crew who begged Bear of the Botany Bay to have the cursed package thrown overboard. He had a sense that something was 'wrong' with the package. Whether or not this was superstition or a developing 'sixth sense' has yet to be seen...

Quinn has recently learned about local ports and their imports/exports, as well as become an amateur authority on wine.
[/sblock]

Story So Far:

Chapter 1: Blood and Betrayals- The four defeated the sorcerer Tretchner, and freed his servant Lu Su.  The party found a decapitated head (which Rovan kept), a ruby (which Lola sold), and have blown most of their gold within the week.

Chapter 2: Poison and Providence- Where the four find out when of their number is going to have a very bad couple of days.  Lola was captured and placed on a sacrificial altar by a group of serpent-worshipping cultists.

Chapter 3: Blood and Betrayals- The group is nicknamed the Wilders at this point due to their night life tendencies and spendthrift ways.  An ambush gone bad leads to the death of members from the thieves' and beggars' guilds.  Afterwards the Wilders come away with jewels and potions while their ally, Erin, walks away with a gem called the Eye of the Serpent.  His intentions are distrusted, though he leaves amicably.

Chapter 4: The Guild and the Girl- A missing girl's father asks the Wilders' to avenge her suspected death in return for a prior favor, which leads them to Liar Mukang and the Pleasure Dome.

Intro:
"Know My Lord, that in the time of the Dread Klipmaran there lay the Dark Jewel of the North, the City-State of the Overlord.  From the Jewel's heart sprung a band whose adventures will leave you sleepless, for none have ever shook the earth as they.  A few saw them as nothing more than brigands that Luck smiled upon.  Some saw them as dangerous demagogues, shaking the important foundations of kings and clergy.  But many during this dark time saw them as champions who grasped the throat of Destiny and forced themselves upon the Fates."

The Adventure Begins:

The four were in the Tripping Trident Tavern as the sun's last sliver slipped underneath the delapitated buildings, casting an orange glow over the otherwise gray city-scape. Business was slow in the tavern, as it was everywhere in the City of late.  Flags of various vessels were hung up on the wooden walls along with other paraphinilia of mariners.  Most trophies came from ships that were lost, their crew able to save a flag or ship's wheel before the sea claimed the vessel.  Some flags were from famous enemy ships that were defeated or merchant vessels from foreign cities that were taken by force.  A  very select few ships so honored had long lives and their rotted hulls were taken apart to use as firewood before the ship sunk because of its ancient age, while the crew moved to a more worthy vessel.  The walls and trophy stands therefore served as both tombstones and memorials, and as such the Tripping Trident always attracted sailors from around the known world.  This evening it was nearly empty except for the bartender, Magloc, and a spattering of regulars.

Rovan and Lola sat at a badly-chipped, wooden table while finishing off the last of a bottle of cheap wine and discussed where they might afford to sleep.  Edvan and Hilmdyn played dice on the floor nearby with their own meager pocket change.  The foursome traded sharp, yet familiar banter seemlessly, Rovan needling Hilmdyn over his poor grammar and choice of profanities as the priest lost a round, then answered a question from Lola.  Edvan briefly returned the remark with a flex of his muscular arm and a dig at Lola over her poor choice in scrawny men before taking his turn at a toss.  All four secretly harbored similar concerns from one another.  The money had about run out, business for all of them had been poor, and the only part of the future that was certain to them were their comrades.

And that's when their luck changed.  Hilmdyn was the first to recognize Slug, the obese second-mate of the _Botany Bay_.  Slug was covered in sweat and wheezing, evidently from half-running from the docks to the bar.  He ordered two shots and slapped coin in front of a surprised Magloc, then downed the drinks as fast as they were put in front of him.  He caught his breath, wiped his brow with a dirty rag, and caught Hilmdyn's stare.  He half-stumbled to the foursome, and upon recognizing them said "Hilmdyn!  Ah, and you have your companions.  Rovan, it is, isn't it?  You do courier work for wizards at times still, don't you?  Very good! Very good!  I've come for help.  We need a package delivered.  Well, we need it off the ship.  The thing is, none of us want to touch the evil thing.  Are you in need of coin?  We will pay a few coin... as much as we can afford, but the wizard that is waiting for the thing, he'll pay more I am sure!  Please come!"

Slug's state roused the group's curiosity, though they barely understood the man's babbling.  Still, he spoke of coin, which was all the foursome needed.  They half-followed, were half-pulled along as the man talked incomprehensively of jungles and witchcraft and death.  

They walked through the gauntlet that was Beggar's Street, carefully avoiding the urchins that were more deft at impeding the way than the elderly.  Onto Murky Street, where the few City lanterns were fewer and the moist streets were always populated by leeches that squelched underfoot.  Finally onto Water-Rat Road, whose small shops carried trinkets brought in from the docks and in whose alleys less decent trades were plied.  At the end of the road were the docks, and there bobbing gently onto the water was the _Botany Bay_.  Edvan and Hilmdyn had often worked for the ship's crew, unloading cargo and the like, and they could see she was worse for wear.  The sails were ripped as if by high winds and part of the deck was burnt from some recent fire.  The crew had a haunted look and did not speak as the foursome walked up the plank and onboard the vessel, even to acknowledge Lola's lithe presence.  Very strange behavior for sailors.  Slug took them to the guest's quarters where a guard with a trident was posted outside and the ship's captain and a corpse waited within.

Captain "Bear" Slane was a man living up to his sea name, large with an unkempt brown beard growing gray in spots.  He nodded as the group entered and said, "Slug here went to find some folks who are willing to do an odd job.  And so here you are.  Do you recognize this man," he asked pointing to the corpse.  
It lay on a bed, a large and powerful yet middle-aged warrior.  His face was marked with the numerous scars of an experienced fighter, but contorted as if the last moments of his life were spent in pain.  His eyes were bulged and fixed onto a nearby dresser on which rested a large, brown package in paper and tie while his hands clutched his chest by his heart.

"This is Max Gottlein, a mercenary who has worked for a sorcerer named Tretchner for as long as I can recall.  Old Max here used to come to our sloop with coin, would hire us to drop him off somewhere and wait, then we would return him.  We would try to pick up merchandise along the way, but the trip is usually just profitable with the coin Max brings.  Well Max didn't quite make it on this trip.  Looks like he had a heart attack.  Since we are planning to shove off very soon we were hoping that someone would take yonder package he brought back and bring it to ol' Tretchner.  I'd be willing to pay a couple of gold coins to each of you, but Tretchner used to pay Max quite a nice amount for his work and I'm sure ye'd get much more from that bugger.  We'd do it ourselves, but ye see most of my crew here is a superstitious lot and have no desire to touch the package since it was Max's when he died and all."  He did his best to smile at the group reassuringly, but it was obvious that there was fear behind Bear's tone and the rings around his eyes spoke of a man who had not slept in a very long time.  Slug waited for the party's decision while mopping sweat once more from his receding hairline with a dirty rag.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 17, 2009)

Lola glanced from the man to the package back to the man again, and suspicion filled her. "All you want us to do is deliver this package? That's really all? Do you know where we can find this sorcerer?"


----------



## garyh (Jan 17, 2009)

*"Aye,"* Hilmdyn agreed, *"it's one thing to take the... thing... straightaway to this Tretchner, quite another to wander all over the City-State and countryside, with Mhal knows what on our hands."*


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 17, 2009)

Edvan doesn't say anything at the moment.  He peers at the package and glances at Hilmdyn and Rovan.  It's fairly clear that he is wondering if the two are strong enough to protect them all from whatever bad mojo rests in the package should they decide to take on this job.  His hand rests near his axe, as the others know it does whenever Edvan is nervous about something, and he coughs lightly.  "Sorcerer's business," he says, quietly and with a distinct tone of dismay, "is bad business for them's as not sorcerers."  He shoots Slug a look of sympathy.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 18, 2009)

At Edvan's adage, Rovan steps forward. He looks at the corpse, looks at the package and frowns. He goes and stands next to the corpse, kneeling down he closes one eye to get a better gauge of what Max had been looking at.

He stands with his hand on his chin for a moment. He pushes up his sleeves and over his shoulder says "You may want to step back"

With a look of great concentration at the package and very complex hand gestures, Riavn begins to recite some very impressive magical words. 

*"Higitus Figitus migitus mum, 
prestidigitonium
abracabra, mumbo jumbo
Caveat Emptor!"*

As Rovan stares at the package he gasps and terror fills his eyes and he collapses to the floor. As Edvan helps him up he shakes his head sadly.

"Captain, your men were well advised to be wary of this package. It is cursed, it is evil. The package brought about the death of Gottlein."

Rovan turns to his friends putting his hands on their shoulders "My friends I know we need coin, but a few paltry coins cannot replace our lives! No let Old Slug take that accursed package" says Rovan with a sigh as he slowly starts to walk out of the cabin.

[sblock=DT]
And yes DT, I cast no spell there 
Hey You got to work it in the City-State right? 
I figure the added fear is worth a few more coin to the Capt'n
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Jan 18, 2009)

"Oh no... not again...,"  Lola looked a bit panicked as she spoke, "The last time he said that," she looked to her remaining companions and lowered her voice, but not so low as the Captain could not hear her, "Do you remember what happened?" She shivered. "Captain you would be very wise to get rid of that package as quickly as you can!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 18, 2009)

At first Bear seemed disgruntled that Hilmdyn and Edvan were so reluctant.  But, the Captain's face became pale as Rovan cast his 'spell', then looked even paler after Lola's pronouncement.  He took a draught from a flask in his breast pocket, then had the party come to his cabin where he poured a glass of weak brandy for each.  

"Here!  Take a sip, for you will need it for the tale I am about to weave.  You did not know Max as I did, and let me say there were fewer mercenaries who lived such a successful life.  He worked for Tretchner, as I mentioned before, doing all manners of tasks along the waters.  He would always pay up front, and always the coin was too good to pass upon.  We never asked questions when his work seemed the bloodier, for you could tell his business would be such as he would seem grimmer and less talkative. One day he came to us with several sacks of silver, the amount of which was five times as much as he had ever offered us before.  Yet he would not offer us the final destination of our voyage, only saying that we would be going further south.  I considered telling him no, but the crew eyed the silver greedily, and I myself was drawn hungrily.  Funny... for a minute he seemed pleased with my hesitation, as if hoping his quest would be aborted before it could start.  Yet for silver we sailed, east through Caravan Crossing, north into the Estuary of Roglaroon and into the choppy waters of the Roglaroon's Mouth.  The east along the coast and south past the Longship Havens. South once more, to the Bay of Dolphins where few of us had ever been.  South again, past Halkmean with its ancient, fallen elven spires and where ol' Tom had once claimed to visit but otherwise none of the rest of us had ever seen.  The air grew warmer as we travelled and the strange sights and smells began to lose their charm as we began to wonder if we'd fall off the edge of the world.  Yet Max was always sleepless and willful, always giving the same directions to the man at the wheel, 'South, south, south!'.  Ever south until the coast grew thick with trees and swampy inlets infested with great, green lizards with long snouts filled with small teeth and lolling in the sun.  At one point we saw an odd village made from mud huts, yet seemingly empty of people.  It was here that Max told us to stop and requested a skiff so he could go to land.  He got his desire, brought a box and entered the village.  He came back with wet blade, stained box, and his own burned and cut skin.  We offered to tend to his wounds, but he brushed us aside, only pausing to tell the ship's pilot 'Now North', before disappearing into his quarters and barring the door.  So we gladly began our trek back, but the good fortune we had on our initial voyage reversed itself.  A bad storm came and ripped our sails to shreds, slowing us.  Our water went bad and half the crew became sick, though ol' Tom died and was buried at sea near, Halkmean, the ruined city he talked of so much. A fire broke out as a lantern collapsed unto the deck for seemingly no reason, which became such a threat that Max finally came out of his quarters to help.  We spent all of the silver on repairs at various villages just to keep ourselves sea-worthy and for nourishment to sustain the crew.  We all began to wonder if we were cursed, and the whispers got to Max also and loosened his tongue one night as Slug and I were at the wheel and trying to get our bearing by the stars."

"'Betrayal of your sword-mates is a poor thing' he had said, followed by a moment of awkward silence and his tale.  In his youth he had been an adventurer together with Tretchner and a lady corsair named Krika.  They had a successful run as privateers and had made a certain amount of wealth when Tretchner decided that they should retire and run their illicit operations in the City-State.  Krika disagreed, feeling that Tretchner was trying to command them rather than have an equal partnership.  So she gathered her share of the wealth in small gems and slipped away one night.  Tretchner was furious, seeing the action as a theft and did not forget the slight.  Max himself did not have an opinion, but stuck by his sorcerer friend because of the promise of comfort and easier wealth.  Well it seems that Tretchner never did forget the imagined slight, and when he finally tracked Krika down he sent Max to take care of her, find what was left of the gems, and return proof of her demise.  Max didn't find the gems, but he did bring back proof.  What kind I do not know, but it is in that package I am sure.  Max then cried out a wail and tore at his garments.  It was obvious the man was drunk.  He talked of Krika cursing him, of not allowing him rest, of whispering to him of night... sometimes laughing and reminding him of forgotten moments when they stood side by side, other times he said that she wept and swore at him for his deed.  We wondered what effect sleeping near that package was doing to his mind, but none of us wanted to touch that thing.  His outbursts were heard by the crew and I feared that they might see him as the source of their misfortune and toss him into the waters in order to placate Kikra's spirit.  Action was plotted as we got nearer to the city, though Max's skill with a sword likely frightened them out of acting sooner.  Before despair forced the men into action, Max died.  He was found like this by the second mate after several crew members heard strangled screams coming from his room.  Soon after we landed here.  And now you  know the tale, and confirm are fears for your young wizard agrees that the package is cursed.  None of us will touch that package, least of all me.  And now we have a cursed ship for as long as it remains.  I'll be lucky if the crew remains if a solution is not found.  I'll pay each of you four gold coins to move that evil thing off my ship, and the last bottle of my brandy.  You will also have my gratitude and that of my crew... one we would be willing to repay in way of voyage once should you need it.  And know that Tretchner will likely pay well for the package, as he used to pay Max well for his bloody work.  The sorcerer lives in an estate with three gargoyles over double doors on the northwestern side of the Plaza of Profuse Pleasures, near the entrance to the Park of Obscene Statues."


----------



## garyh (Jan 18, 2009)

Hilmdyn sits, contemplating the captain's words in the heavy silence.  Finally, he says, *"As Edvan said, 'sorcerer's business is bad business for them's as not sorcerers.'"*  But after a pause, he continues, *"But four gold is four gold, and that's more coin than I've ever had in my pouch at one time.  I'll take the job, captian."*

To himself, Hilmdyn mutters *"Mhal protect this poor fool..."*


----------



## Queenie (Jan 18, 2009)

Lola shot back her brandy in one quick and smooth motion then placed the shot glass back on the table silently. "I feel for your story, Captain, it is certainly a tale of woe. However, I am hesitant to agree to this... four gold is a fortune, no doubt, but not worth our lives, or the risk of this evil curse becoming ours to bear." She looked to her other two companions. "Do you agree with Hilmdyn, we should take this risk?"


----------



## Fenris (Jan 19, 2009)

Rovan sips his brandy quietly. He hadn't had any since before the trial, and this wasn't great stuff, but it was passable.

He set his glass down and looked at his companions, then the Captain. 

He closes his eyes for a moment as he leans back in his chair. His eyes open again as the feet touch softly down. "No, I do not wish to risk my life for this thing. Yet, as has been said _'sorcerer's business is bad business for them's as not sorcerers'_. Well as far as that goes I am a sorcerer so it may not be bad for me. But I feel for Captain Bear here, if we leave, this thing will sit here, no one will touch it, the crew will abandon the ship and it shall rot where it sits in the water. We cannot allow that to happend to the dear captain. Especially when he offers us as payment something so dear as his last bottle of brandy, not to mention the gold, the promise of a voyage on him and I am sure his undying gratitude. So I say yes we shall do the good captain a favor and deliver this evil thing to Tretchner, I shall carry the thing myself, being magically gifted." says Rovan looking to the others.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 19, 2009)

Edvan looks grim.  He gulped his brandy down and sat stiffly through the Captain's story with his hands held firmly on his knees as if he were prey attempting to avoid the notice of the predator.  His eyes light up at the mention of gold but he is clearly torn between greed and good sense.  After his companions all have their say, he slowly nods.  "Aye, if Rove and Hill can keep this unquiet spirit at bay I reckon I can keep an eye on their backs while they're doin' it."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 19, 2009)

The captain was surprised and estatic, and the crew equally so as they saw the party gather the package and prepare to depart.  The coin was counted out... 4 gold pieces each, enough for food and a roof for more than a week if spent rightly.  Rovan held the package while Lola nursed the brandy and had it ready in case her companions wanted a nip.

The party left the boat as Bear and Slug rallied their crew in preparation to depart.  The foursome walked out of the harbor and south onto Water-Rat Road, though they were leered at by three large and rough-looking dock workers.  The group noticed that the three men started travelling down Water-Rat Road behind the party, and at a quicker pace.

Lola
[sblock]
You know the leers of men, and these rogues seem to be staring at the large package instead of you.
[/sblock]

Hilmdyn and Edvan
[sblock]
The two of you have worked with those men before.  That's Ben Sills leading his two fellow brutes, 'Scar' Briggs and Craig Hastings.  Ben is the more muscular, though each is a known bully and part-time thug.
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Jan 19, 2009)

"That's curious," Lola commented softly as they walked away from the boat, her eyes keeping a vigilant watch around them, "Those men over there seem to be looking intently at this box... perhaps they know something of it, or even were waiting for it to come off the ship? Otherwise, what would they care about some random package?" She found herself taking a few steps closer to Rovan, her free hand brushing against her thigh were she kept her weapon. "We should make quickly away from here, I think."


----------



## garyh (Jan 19, 2009)

*""Edvan and I have actually worked with those three before,"* Hilmdyn says quietly.  *"They're thugs of the worst sort.  Not a brain between the three of them, but plenty of muscle if they are looking to give us trouble."*


----------



## Fenris (Jan 20, 2009)

Rovan, had been blissfully unaware of the men, focused rather on his package and the delivery. Without turning around he acknowledged Lola's concerns as he continued walking along briskly.

"Well fellows, we have three choices as I see it. One, try to out run them to Tretchner's place. Two, hide the package among us and then split up, if I make a show of giving it to Edvan and he peels off, then at least one may follow him. At worst we all split up and confuse them. Even if they still come after me thinking I have it, you three can circle around to watch them. Three, we choose a battle ground, where we have the advantage and lure them in and dispose of them before they do the same to us. I do a spell or two that may level the playing field for us, but it may not be pretty. Of course, nothing says we can't try them, in that order so see if each works" suggests Rovan


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 20, 2009)

Edvan glances back trying to gauge how much time they have before the decision is taken out of their hands.  "Hill gots the right of it.  Sills can be a nasty piece of work when he wants ta be.  So I says number three; I thinks we'll be facin' off anyways and I'd rathers not leave it ta Sills ta be choosin' the place."  Edvan turns his attention to the street ahead looking for a place that is clear of bystanders and that might favor him and his companions over Sills and his pair of thugs.


----------



## garyh (Jan 20, 2009)

Hilmdyn nods at Edvan's words.  *"Aye, only a fool lets his enemies decide the time and place of battle.  Let us set the terms instead."*


----------



## Queenie (Jan 20, 2009)

"Are we certain they want trouble and this is not just a coincidence? Either way let us choose a quiet alley to turn down quickly. We shall soon see what trouble is following us. I can see by the look on those men that talking is not going to get us out of this."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 20, 2009)

Lola took the lead and ducked into the nearest alley, which was next to the Red Pearl Inn.  She led the party another fifteen feet down and waited in the gloom while the trio who pursued them stopped at the entrance in confusion.  The largest of the three recovered and pulled a small broom handle from out of his sleeve, wielding like a short club.  His ally next to him had a large scar under his left eye and took out a piece of metal that he held like a shiv, while the third man pulled out a small sack of coins to use as another makeshift weapon.  The largest yelled out into the alley, *"Edvan Chelwhistle and Hilmdyn Stoneheart, this is Ben Sills.  I'm calling ye out, ye cowards!  I know ye and your friends took some package off that ship and the way ye've been holding it I know it's probably valuable.  I'm thinking that ye ain't shown me and the boys some proper respect of late.  Why don't you and your friends come on out with it and we can make this nice and civil?"*


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 21, 2009)

Edvan turns towards the three men and steps forward nodding sagely and obviously resting his hand near his axe.  "I hears wot you're sayin', Sills.  And if you woulda come out and made nice instead of comin' on like some wet behind the ears, penny ante thug with an unhealthy interest in our business we might coulda come to some sort of arrangement.  My Da used to say you gotta _earn_ respect; you thinks you can earn mine then keep on comin' and we'll see wot's wot.  You wanna rethinks, then go on an' get yourself a drink down at the Trident and maybe we can keeps on being sociable."


----------



## garyh (Jan 21, 2009)

Hilmdyn moves up next to Edvan, his hand on his hammer, and his best barbarian scowl on his face.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 21, 2009)

The boldness of Edvan and Hilmdyn gave the trio pause, but Ben Sills recovered and decided that he didn't want to seem weak in front of his companions.  *"Looks like you lads are needing to be put down."*  He took the lead as he rushed towards the party, followed by his two companions.  A confrontation was imminent.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 22, 2009)

"Well, it doesn't seem like you have need of my friend and I here," she nods at Rovan, "So I think we will be going..." She takes a few steps towards Rovan and motions to him to move down the ally. 

ooc: [sblock]how long is this ally, would it seem wise to be able to go down the ally out and around to get behind these lugs? [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 22, 2009)

Rovan puts his hand on Lola's arm "Wait a moment" he says as he placs the package inside his jacket. 

He looks at the advancing ruffians and utters _"Somnus nox noctis"_

He pauses a moment to gage the efficacy of his spell before heading down with Lola.

OOC: Cast Sleep


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 22, 2009)

Rovan's companions look on with wide-eyed shock as the three men slump to the floor unconscious, their forward momentum stopped halfway to the party.


----------



## garyh (Jan 22, 2009)

*"That was powerful witchcraft, Rovan,"* Hilmdyn says quietly.  *"Now, let's be off before these thugs awake!"*


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 22, 2009)

Edvan manages to hold his throw and slips his axe back into his belt.  He nods in agreement with Hilmdyn.  "Sooner done, sooner paid."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 22, 2009)

"Thanks my friend" replies Rovan to Hilmdyn "Perhaps these braggarts will pay their own respects to us now. But as Edva says let us be off" adds Roavn taking Lola by the hand as the continue on down the alley.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 23, 2009)

"That was quite impressive Rovan," Lola said as she looked to him, having never seen him use his magic in such a way before. "I thought we were going to have to try to get down the alley and around to come from behind those buffoons but you took quick care of that. Let's get going before they wake up!" She started them out of the alley and towards the sorcerer's home. "How long WILL they stay asleep?" she said, looking back at them over her shoulder.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 23, 2009)

Rovan squeezes Lola's hand as a thank you and replies "Not long, a minute or two. But long enough for us to get lost in the crowd"


----------



## Queenie (Jan 23, 2009)

"Oh yeah, we'd better hurry, just in case." They hurried out of the alley and into the crowd, package held tight and eyes alert to any more trouble. "Do you think they know or heard where we were headed with this?"


----------



## garyh (Jan 23, 2009)

*"It sounded more like they just spotted us as a mark coming off the ship, so I don't see how they could know where we're headed,"* Hilmdyn replies.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 23, 2009)

The party went down to Murky Street and onto Beggar's Street without incident, though the package seemed to get heavier in Rovan's hand as they continued while the night grew darker and chillier as a deep fog settled in.

They took a right after the Tripping Trident and onto Hedonist Street, with its red lamps hung over doorways, casting crimson light over lithe forms that beckoned the party to come closer.  The group ignored the offers of the purchasable women as well as the strange devices and services offered by the occasional decadent shop until they reached the opening of the Plaza of Profuse Pleasures.

There were a number of women in the Plaza, more than on Hedonist Street to be sure.  Most congregated in groups until they saw a mark among the various nobles, mercenaries, and sailors who had come for either curiosity or business.

Three approached the party themselves, a young lady just out of her teenage years, a more middle-aged one who still retained a hint of her former attractiveness, and an older woman who should have given up the career long ago.  The young one asked,"What have you got there young man?  A gift for me and my lady friends?  Well, we like gifts..."

They attempted to block your path, the three women taking turns making offers to each of the men while ignoring Lola.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 23, 2009)

Lola stepped between the boys and women and glared at them with a raised eyebrow. Now wouldn't be the time for her companions to get distracted, not like this. "Even if we WERE looking for some enjoyment tonight it wouldn't be from the likes of you. We're in a hurry so step aside or my friends," she nodded towards Hilmdyn and Edvan, "Won't ever be returning here," she said forcefully, staring the young one down.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 23, 2009)

Edvan blushes and begins to stammer a reply but falls silent when Lola confronts the women.


----------



## garyh (Jan 23, 2009)

Hilmdyn looks at the women dismissively. * "Bah, I have no interest in you city women.  You'd snap in half before the fun started.  I prefer strong country women."*


----------



## Queenie (Jan 23, 2009)

Lola's mouth twitched but she manged to keep the giggle from coming out of her pursed lips, though it was quite difficult.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 23, 2009)

Rovan grins at the women, and even more broadly as Lola steps up to confront them.

"Sorry ladies but I have no gifts for anyone today and I am quite taken by a beautiful woman so I have no need of your company." says Rovan.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 24, 2009)

The women countered with coy protests until Hilmdyn's silenced them into stunned anger.  As the party smiled at one another and walked west the ladies began to speak in unison, "Four friends bonded by poverty past, now hold treasure hid in pursed lips, danger they walk to fate unseen."  Once the pronouncement was made they looked at one another as if confused by the moment and left the party to their own devices.  The group shrugged and moved on, easily finding the tall, narrow building with three ancient, worn gargoyles that stared menacingly down from an archway over two double doors.  Each of the double doors had a demonic, grim face and in the mouth of each face was a metal ring with a weight on the bottom that acted as a knocker.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 25, 2009)

Rovan looked at the door and turned smiling to his friends. The increasing weight of the package was a strain for him now, but he was still smiling. "This could be a great opportunity for us my friends. Tretchner's own man failed to deliver this package, and we succeeded. Aside from asking for a delivery fee (which we shall omit that Captain Bear already paid) the old Sorcerer may be in need of a few stalwart delivery people eh? " says Rovan with a wink before he reaches out and uses the middle gargoyle to knock with.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 25, 2009)

"Hold on Rovan," Lola started, but was too late, he had already knocked. She had been eying him closely while he carried the package and though she suspected something was wrong and he was hiding it, she hadn't confronted him. 

She kept her voice low and spoke quickly. "Haven't any of you thought about the strange things those women said? I had considered they were fooling around; angry to be denied our business. Still, the way they spoke was odd, in unison like that. Some kind of prediction or...? I'm not sure. I have pondered, they could not have been speaking of us, as far as I know we're all stuck in poverty just about as low as can be so it's certainly not in the past."

Her eyes darted warily up to the gargoyles that silently guarded the door, her distrust of this situation obvious. "This is a supposed sorcerer we're dealing with and maybe that all was a trick of his to make sure we returned this package to him. But aren't any of you curious as to what is inside it? Perhaps it's a rare treasure worth a lot more than this magician is willing to pay us for. Or, more importantly, like the women mentioned, what might our fate be once we do this? What we are getting ourselves into? This is not simply delivering a box of rats on a stick."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 26, 2009)

Edvan is pensively silent from the women and their odd pronouncement until they reach the house of the sorcerer.  Standing in front of the door, however, he shakes his head.  He is obviously uneasy and growing more so as Rovan and Lola have their say.  He gapes at pair then bursts out in a rush of words.  "Rats on a stick!?  More like the severed head of this woman Bear says this Tretcher fellow was afraid of.  You know, the one that haunted Bear and his ship across seven seas?"  He shakes his head.  "We likely already angrying this spirit; I'ms not too keen on playin' a _sorcerer_ false or pokin' my nose in his business.

And those women?  Bad sign, I says.  Yeah, we're poor; they could sees that just by the lookin'.  And it's dangerous messin' in sorcerer business.  I done said that once before.  'Treasure hid in pursed lips'?  Maybe she had gold teeth.  Or maybe if we helps the spirit she'd reward us.  Heard tell a story like that once.  We're in a bad spot and I ain't too fond of rocks _or_ hard places."  He falls silent once again and shifts his gaze from Rovan to Lola to the Door to Hilmdyn and back around again.


----------



## garyh (Jan 26, 2009)

Hilmdyn grunts.  *"We're already being paid four gold apiece for this work, and the sorcerer will likely reward us more on his own.  I'd rather not press our luck and end up with a curse o' our own, on the wrong side of those that dabble in the arcane."*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 26, 2009)

As the group discussed their situation one of the doors swung inwards and out stepped a large, shadowy form whose features was partially illuminated by the Plaza lanterns.  The form belonged to a tall, broad man wearing loose red pants and a crimson shirt that folded over his thick torso like a robe.  His hairless face was strange, with slanted, expressionless eyes that looked down at the group before him.  He was muscular without traces of fat, and his head was also shaven except at the top and back of his head, which was tied back as if in a braid.

He continued to stare expectantly at the stunned party until a loud voice from inside yelled, "Damn it, Lu Su!  Let whoever it is inside before I catch a chill!"  The voice was followed by a series of rasping coughs.  The group was led in by the odd man, past a foyer, and into a meeting room that acted partially as a laboratory and also as a library.  The ceiling stretched upwards into the shadows, while the actually room was itself lit by several candelebras and torches hanging from four stone pillars.  A small, wrinkled man stood behind a desk cluttered with papers and several pieces of equipment made from thin metal rods and glass containers.  The library shelves were in a similar state of disregard, with each being used to hold papers, books, marked glass jars of strange objects floating in liquids, and artifacts.  The man wrapped himself in a dark shawl, hacked wetly, grimaced, and looked over his visitors.  "Sit!"  He so ordered, and his servant brought forth four chairs from the side of the room so that the party could make themselves comfortable some fifteen feet from the desk.  The servant then stood behind the group with his arms crossed, his watchful stare continuing in its disturbing lack of emotion.

"Don't mind Lu Su.  He's been my guardian for nigh two years now.  He has sworn to obey my commands for five years, five months, and five days and so his loyalty is assured," he said with a sardonic smile.  Since that gaze was pointed more at his servant than the group, the party fathomed that his message was some sort of verbal dagger meant for Lu Su and not their own behalf.  For a moment they thought they saw a trace of a frown on Lu Su's face.  

The small man sat back in his own chair by his desk and waved his hand at the group.  "Well now, why are you here?  What is so pressing that you have come to see me, the Great Tretchner, hmmm?  Some curse you wish to place on a rival?  Some magic charm you need to ward your domicile?  From the looks of you, you can't offer much.  Unless the girl is the payment," Tretchner asked and for a moment his look of boredom twinkled with an edge of perverse interest.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 26, 2009)

Rovan walked in awe through the laboratory. He had seen pecious few that could even hope to rival this. Some of the private labs at the academy glipsed though doors closing too quickly. He stole a glance at Lola and she caught a delirious grin on his face usually only seen on young children at a sweets store. He sat almost robotically as Lu Su brought the chairs forward. His brain was making notes and caluculations and guesses as to what eavh thing was for. He had no sign of fear, but rather awe and wonder. 

Tretchner's words about "the girl is payment" brought Rovan back to the business at hand. Rovan stood, but with a glance at Lu Su made no attempt to advance to the sorcerer.

"No sir, we have not come seeking any charm or curse from you. Rather we bring you both sad and glad tidings and messages. It has become known to us that you sent your man Max Gottlein off on an, errand. It is our sad duty to report to you sir that Max died during the voyage. However, Max died on the return voyage, beside by many calamaties the ship managed to pull into port. We were asked to bring that package to you which we have at a certain amount of danger to ourselves and your hard earned package." replies Rovan producing the package in his hands.


----------



## garyh (Jan 26, 2009)

Hilmdyn sat casually in his chair, attempting to seem neither afraid nor aloof in the presence of Tretchner.  He was, however, happy to the let the mage do the talking.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 27, 2009)

Lola raised an eyebrow at the idea of her as payment, however this was just a momentary emotion that passed quickly, her being rather used to this sort of talk. Rovan seemed willing to do the speaking here so she casually leaned back in her chair, crossed one leg over the other and made sure she was in an alluring position without looking like she was spending the effort. Her gray eyes settled on the sorcerer, attempting to judge his truthfulness and motive as he spoke to Rovan.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 27, 2009)

Edvan sits stiffly.  He's a bit overwhelmed by the entire situation so he focuses on the one thing he can truly understand: Lu Su.  He only halfway listens to the sorcerer instead first assessing the potential threat and ability of the honor-bound guard and then concentrating on listening for sounds of movement or threat behind the group as they sit and deal with Tretchner.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 28, 2009)

Tretchner walked up towards Rovan and snatched the box away with trembling hands, then brought it back to his desk and opened it.  He then spoke to something inside, "Ahhh...I've been waiting for this for too long."  There was a  squelching noise as he pulled a dusk-skinned head of the box by its braided hair.  It appeared to be that of a woman with her eyes closed tight, and was in remarkable enough condition that the party could see how she looked in life.  The wizard began to bounce up and down while clapping his hands in glee, "Ha ho!  It's been many a year, but I finally got one over on that devil-bitch."

A sudden change came over Tretchner as he stared into the face of the decapitated woman.  "But yet, I don't like the way she stares at me, and where are the gems?"  He placed her head down onto his workspace and turned her face towards the party.  

Her eyes remained closed, her face grimaced and unchanged, and it was not clear how she could be 'staring'.  Yet the light from the nearby flames seemed to be partially quenced for a moment as Tretchner walked backwards from the desk and bit his thumb hard.  Wringing his clothes with his other hand he mumbled, "What to do?  What must I do?  This was a dark deed!  It should not have been done!."

Tretchner pulled at his hair, then stared angrily at the party.  "You!  You know where the gems are, don't you?  And you'll tell this story, won't you?  About ol' Tretchner's betrayal and how you tricked him.  Well, I can't have that!  I won't have that."  He nodded to the man behind the four.

Rovan felt the hands of Lu Su grab him as he was picked up and tossed twelve feet into a nearby bookcase.  The young magic-user's body slammed heavily into the wooden case and he fell to the ground and lay still after several crystal globes and various books toppled onto his form.  At the same time, Tretchner cast a spell, although the effects of it weren't readily apparent.  Of more concern to the party was Lu Su, who now picked up the empty chair Rovan was using and looked to smash it over Hilmdyn's head.

OOC: Hilmdyn and Rovan are stunned and cannot act this round.  Lola and Edvan are not surprised and may declare their actions.  Rovan takes only 3 points of damage, since the books fell on him and it only seemed as if the globes did him damage.  It is also quite obvious that Tretchner seems to have lost his mind.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 28, 2009)

"Rovan!" Lola cried out and quickly moved to the sorcerer on the floor. She knelt beside him to check if he was still alive, and breathed a short sigh of relief to find he was. 

Sensing some weakness, it was worth a shot... "Lu Shu, your master has obviously been crazed, whether by age and time or the curse that has come with this foul deed, this murder of a comrade, that he has masterminded! Do not let him kill us all in his madness for that might include you! Help us help your master or at least help us not die by his hand or yours and we shall help you end your term of servitude... early." 

As she spoke, Lola stealthily palmed one of the crystal globes that had not broken from its fall in her hand and with a glance she calculated; she readied to attack the sorcerer and fight for their lives.

ooc: I am not certain how Lola's manipulations work. She wants to try to convince Lu Shu to not kill them or help the party right now. Do I tell you in ooc / oog what I am trying to accomplish? Or you can pretty much figure that out on your own...?


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 28, 2009)

This was exactly the sort of thing that Edvan was looking out for.  Unable to move quick enough to aid Rovan he tries to intercede before Hilmdyn gets beaned with the chair.  Edvan lurches from his seat and yells, "Hill!" as he charges Lu Su.  He drops low in hopes of getting underneath the man's reach to plant his shoulder in Lu Su's stomach and deflect the attack.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 28, 2009)

Tretchner reached out for a small statuette at his desk, spoke to it, then let it drop to the floor.  It unfurled into a nasty green little creature with wings and claws who looked hungrily at the party before taking off to hover five feet into the air.  Lola's scream caused Lu Su to hesitate but for a moment, which was long enough for Edvan to bury his shoulder into the monk's abdomen, lifting the surprised large man into the air and causing his strike at Tretchner to miss badly (critical miss for Lu Su).

OOC: Lu Su is slightly stunned and will be at a slight handicap this next turn.  All PCs may now act normally.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 28, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Lola's scream caused Lu Su to hesitate but for a moment, which was long enough for Edvan to bury his shoulder into the monk's abdomen, lifting the surprised large man into the air and *causing his strike at Tretchner to miss badly *(critical miss for Lu Su).




ooc: was this part obvious to everyone?


----------



## garyh (Jan 28, 2009)

_OOC:  Either Lola convinced Lu Su to help us, only to have Edvan hit him and make him miss Tretchner, or it's a typo.  I'm not sure which.  I'll hold off on Hilmdyn's action till I'm sure what Lu Su did._


----------



## Queenie (Jan 28, 2009)

garyh said:


> _OOC:  Either Lola convinced Lu Su to help us, only to have Edvan hit him and make him miss Tretchner, or it's a typo.  I'm not sure which.  I'll hold off on Hilmdyn's action till I'm sure what Lu Su did._




_ooc: yeah, that is why I asked. If we took notice of that it would change my action also._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 28, 2009)

OOC: Lola's words only made Lu Su hesitate, so he lost his initiative long enough to allow Edvan to go first.  He is bonded to protect Tretchner, so he actually did roll an attack and missed with a critical fumble.


----------



## garyh (Jan 29, 2009)

Hilmdyn stood up, drew his hammer, and took a swing at Lu Su.  He had no idea what had happened to Tretchner, or how to deal with it, but he was used to subduing large, hostile men.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 29, 2009)

"Rovan wake up!" 

Lola moved quickly, with the grace of a cat as she lept toward the crazed sorcerer, crystal globe in hand. She attempted to whack him over the head with it using some force, not to kill but to knock him out so they could escape.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 29, 2009)

Edvan continues to pummel Lu Su.  He doesn't want to _kill_ the man unless necessary; only keep him off his friends.  He does his best to keep Lu Su bound up so that the guard cannot make an effective attack.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 29, 2009)

Rovan awakens under Lola's shaking. He sees her attack the old crazy sorcerer and joins in, throwing a globe at the man.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 29, 2009)

Lu Su attacks Hilmdyn with a wild kick as he tries again to get his balance, but the attack misses badly and the monk falls prone (critical miss, again!).  The strange creature blocks the path of Lola and Rovan  as it flies at them with claws extended at the rogue, but she nimbly dodges it, diving underneath its flight in order to get at Tretchner.  The wizard casts a spell and throws powder onto the ground between himself and Lola.  Out of the puff of purple smoke billows forth a large ape who rushes forward to pummel the rogue into a pulp.

Edvan attacks Lu Su with the back of his handaxe, so not to kill the large man and succeeds in knocking him out with a solid strike that likely left a concussion (critical hit on Lu Su).  Hilmdyn attacks the flying, clawed creature but his swing misses and nearly causes him to strike Rovan (critical miss, Hilmdyn at -2 to attack next round).  Lola has better luck.  As she panics and tosses the strange orb, she strikes the charging ape, which bursts into a cloud of yellow smoke and dissipates as if it never existed.  The orb itself shatters against the tiled floor.  Rovan sees he has a clear shot and tosses his own globe while ignoring the clawed creature next to him.  His aim is true, but the globe splinters from some unseen force just inches from Tretchner's body, leaving the old wizard unharmed as he begins to cast another spell.


----------



## garyh (Jan 29, 2009)

Hilmdyn takes another swing at the strange creature, prefering to face that rather than the wizard directly.

*"By Mhal, I should have listened to Edvan!"* the barbarian grunts.  *"Sorcerer's business!  Pah!"*


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 30, 2009)

Edvan disentangles himself from the now unconscious Lu Su to get his balance back.  Once stable he sends his axe whirling through the air towards Tretchner.  "No mercy, sorcerer," he growls in a low voice.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 30, 2009)

Lola paused momentarily, waiting to see if Edvan's attack struck true. Then she dove at the sorcerer, attempting to grapple him to keep him from casting any additional spells upon them.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 30, 2009)

With his friends ganging up on the old coot, Rovan turns his attention to the strange clawed creature. Part of his brain is awed by it and would love to study it and know how Tretchner summoned it, but the imminent threat of claws overrides those urges and Rovan tosses a globe at the green beastie.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 30, 2009)

Lola's charge was stopped short by an orange arrow that magically appeared next to Tretchner and struck her against her side (-4 hps to Lola).  The rogue moaned and fell to the floor, although her eyes were open and she breathed heavily.

The flying creature jumped onto Rovan and bit him in the neck, eliciting a scream from him (-4 hps to Rovan, but he stays conscious).  In return, Rovan pins the creature to the floor and it screams before he crushes its skull in with the globe in his hands.  The creature turns back into a statuette, but now with shattered head and upper torso.

Edvan's axe bounces away from the magic-user as it strikes some shield near his skin.  The axe nearly hits Hilmdyn, as he leans down an stabilizes Lola.

"Bah!  My servants are useless!"  The wizard begins to cast a spell once more...

OOC: Lola is at -1 hps, but critically saved on her constitution check.  She is not able to run, but can walk and fight at a penalty as Hilmdyn helps her stand.  Rovan also made his constitution check and can act normally, but is at 0 hps.


----------



## garyh (Jan 30, 2009)

*"Mhal, give this woman strength!"* Hilmdyn calls.  _Cure Light Wounds on Lola._


----------



## Fenris (Jan 30, 2009)

"Lola!" shouts out Rovan. He is weak and woozy from the hits he has taken but he has the energy to throw another globe at the sorcerer.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 31, 2009)

Lola nodded to Hill, in thanks for the help up. She stood weakly but she spoke in a strong, unwavering voice. "Sorcerer, we have you outnumbered and your loyal servant is unavailable to assist you at this moment. We have not come here to hurt you nor rob you but help you by returning this..." she waved her hand towards the hideous contents of the cursed box, "To you, finishing the job your man started. We know nothing of gems and nothing of your business less what your man told the Captain of the ship. We may be injured but there are more of us than you and you WILL go down. Stop this madness now and stop any more injury or death." She paused but a moment, her eyes trying to meet the madman's to judge if he was truly lost. "Please."


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 1, 2009)

Edvan waits.  Grimly dismayed at the effectiveness of the magical shield yet on the verge of charging the sorcerer, Lola's words give him pause and he waits.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 1, 2009)

Tretchner ignores Lola's plea, instead blasting Edvan with another intense blast full onto the laborer's chest(-6 hps to Edvan).  The wizard seems surprised to see Edvan still standing, though his chest badly blistered and scorched.  "How..."

Rovan's sphere hits Tretchner's invisible barrier at an odd angle, and although the sphere is slowed it still strikes the wizard's brow, distracting him.  As Lola is healed (+3 hps to Lola) by Hilmdyn, she feels her strength return to her and the bleeding stop.

Tretchner reaches for a scroll on his desk.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 1, 2009)

Edvan staggers under the magical assault.  His vision blackens as unconsciousness threatens but he fights to stay on his feet.  "Not yet, sorcerer," he growls.  As Tretchner reaches for the scroll Edvan throws himself forward and whips out a second hand axe fully intending to bring it down with the full force of his strength and weight on the sorcerer's out-reaching hand.


----------



## garyh (Feb 1, 2009)

Himdyn tries to take advantage of the sorcerer's focus on the scroll and lunges for him, aiming his hammer at the magician's head.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 2, 2009)

Lola scooped up another strange globe and readied it, in the event that both the fighter and cleric missed the sorcerer. If she saw the smallest opening she would take it to bean the crazed man.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 2, 2009)

Tretchner grabbed the scroll and opened it in preparation to cast a spell.  

Lola and Rovan both hurled their spheres.  One struck Hilmdyn, which caused the cleric to swear aloud in anger and stopped his attack (-2 hps to Hilmdyn, critical miss by Rovan).

The second globe broke through the shield around Tretchner and knocked him backwards.  Edvan lept across the desk and swung his axe at the magic-user with both hands.  He felt resistance from some invisible force just inches from Tretchner's body, but that resistance gave to the force of his axehead.  Crimson blood flew as the axe cut through collar bone, causing the magic-user to gurgle and fall further back into a candelabra, which in turn toppled into a bookcase and caught it afire.  Flames caught the old books and parchments so fiercely that the fire leapt from one bookcase to another.  Fumes began to fill the room as strange alchemical ingredients were burned off in the heat.

Hilmdyn noticed that Edvan's leap knocked the decapitated head to the floor and called the others to its strange appearance.  She seemed to smile in the flickering lights from the growing conflagration, and in between her lips could be seen a large ruby.  Edvan's leap must have changed her appearance and knocked it loose.

Lola
[sblock]
That ruby looks like it might bring the group easily over 4000gp.  You know a merchant named Hippotier the Kind, an old man in the Bazaar who buys and sells strange and exotic treasures.  He always is looking to buy and has a lot of coin.
[/sblock]

Rovan
[sblock]
You sucked in some of the fumes and it's caused you to become light-headed.

You know a nobleman who might buy that jewel named Dukas Prem.  The two of you have not always got along, and he is a bit of an arrogant arse.  But you trust him more than most.
[/sblock]

Hilmdyn
[sblock]
That is a well-cut, large stone!  You would guess that the gem is worth thousands of gold pieces, although your group would likely only get a smaller percentage of that in the bazaars and shop.
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Feb 2, 2009)

Lola's eyes nearly popped out of her head. "By the gods that gem would make us rich! Do you see it?" The flames began to grow and the air filled with strange scents from the burning smoke but Lola continued to inch towards the gem, almost forgetting about it's location. "But if we take it... we may become under this curse... but it's so much money...," she continued to inch towards the head, "How can we turn it down... so easy to just steal it away, who would miss it? Perhaps we should try to return this poor woman's head to where it belongs then this curse would be lifted..." She looked to Rovan and the others. "What should we do?"


----------



## Fenris (Feb 2, 2009)

Rovan stumbles forward and collapsesn near the head. "Curse. Ha! I made it all up." he slurs out as he gathers the whole head back into it's package.

"The curse here is poor housekeeping, quickly now, off." says Rovan stumbling towards the door.

"Hil, bring Lu out too, him is no longer bound the the old coot I bet. Maybe he will be bound to us for saving him" laughs Rovan as he stumbles towards the door.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 2, 2009)

Lola quickly looked for that scroll that the sorcerer dropped, hoping it wasn't burnt up yet. She randomly grabbed a handful of papers off the desk, maybe something would be useful to her lover. "Let's get out of here!"

She hurried after Rovan,"Are you alright? You're walking all funny." She tried to keep up with the mage.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 2, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Lola quickly looked for that scroll that the sorcerer dropped, hoping it wasn't burnt up yet. She randomly grabbed a handful of papers off the desk, maybe something would be useful to her lover. "Let's get out of here!"
> 
> She hurried after Rovan,"Are you alright? You're walking all funny." She tried to keep up with the mage.




"I'm fine. I got a big whiff of the chemicals back there. I'm a little wozzy form the books and the chemicals is all. I need some fresh air." replies Rovan


----------



## Queenie (Feb 2, 2009)

Fenris said:


> "I'm fine. I got a big whiff of the chemicals back there. I'm a little wozzy form the books and the chemicals is all. I need some fresh air." replies Rovan




Once they stepped outside the doors Lola hurried to get in front of him to stop him. "Rovan," she said in a quiet voice, "I am not certain we should get involved with this... package." She placed a hand on his arm. "Are you sure you are okay? You took a beating in there." The tone of her voice gave away just how concerned she was.


----------



## garyh (Feb 2, 2009)

Hilmdyn drags the large man out of the burning room.

*"Okay, which one of you hit me with that globe?"* he glowers.

*"And that!"* he says, pointing at the package.  *"Didn't what we just see prove that thing's cursed?!  Bloody sorcerer's business...  By Mhal, we're lucky to be alive!  I say we toss that thing in the ocean and be done with it, gem be damned."*


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 3, 2009)

Edvan helps Hilmdyn with Lu Su after retrieving his axe and securing it once more in his belt.  Once safe he slumps against a wall and looks blankly at his friends.  "She gots her revenge," he says quietly.  "Maybe, since we was the agents of that revenge, she'll choose not to punish us."  He leans his head back against the wall with a loud thud and closes his eyes.  "Is she smiling?  If so, we can keeps the gem and consider it payment for services rendered.  If not..."  He shrugs.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 4, 2009)

OOC: See note in talking the talk.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 4, 2009)

Lola quirked a smile at Hill. "There were lots of globes flying around in there, let's just be happy we got out alive!" 

The smile faded from her face. "We need to get out of here, soon that place will go up in flames and we don't want to be associated with that, we have enough troubles."

She stepped towards Rovan who was clutching the box. "I don't think it's likely we'll be able to return the poor woman's head to the rest of her. Dumping it seems like what we'll have to do, though we could spend a few coin and give her some kind of burial, perhaps it will help with this... curse. And besides, the money is... was... technically hers." The grin returned and her eyes twinkled. "Imagine where we'll be spending the night tonight after we sell that gem."

"Come on, hurry up, let's get somewhere where I can retrieve it."


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 5, 2009)

Edvan climbs slowly and painfully to his feet.  He squints over at Lola.  "We'll give 'er as decent a burial as we can, if I gots to pay for it myself."  He looks around.  "And I agrees; hangin' round here ain't wise.  Let's get moving."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 5, 2009)

"I threw the globe Hil, I missed the old coot." apologizes Rovan.

"But yes let us get out of here before the constables show up. What about Lu Su? Leave him here to take the rap? Take him with us, interogate him about what he knows? Get him to join us, since we saved his life maybe he becomes bonded to us?" suggests Rovan as he tucks away the head inside his jacket.

"And Hil, you are damn right. Sorcerer's business is best left to sorcerers. So best leave this to me. I'll not wallow in squalor any longer, and if you do, fine, toss your share in the sea or buy drinks for every boat in the harbor. But I am not about to toss a fortune away on some superstition. You'll get your share, and you needn't look or think about the source any further.  Leave it to the sorcerer." Rovan adds with a wink.


----------



## garyh (Feb 5, 2009)

*"Well,"* Hilmdyn replies, *"if you're willing to step in front of any curse this thing has, I'll take my share, and forget that globe.  But if there's any hint of a hex, into the blasted sea it goes!"*

Looking at the large man he pulled out of the building, Hilmdyn says *"Let's keep Lu Su with us for now.  If his customs dictate he owes us service, which is a reasonable guess, we should take advantage of it."*


----------



## Queenie (Feb 5, 2009)

"I am with Rovan, I am also willing to take the gem. I know someone we can sell to it and get a good price." she commented with a look at her companions as they dragged Lu Shu away from the sorcerer's.

Lola took a moment to push her dirty, soot covered hair off her face. As she lifted her arm she got a little jab in her side, reminding her that not too long ago there was a magical arrow sticking out of her side. It still hurt a little to stretch but the healing had mostly set her right. Still, her hand wandered to that spot, where there was now a bloody hole left behind. She pondered needing a new dress and for a moment wondered how she would steal it - until the gem came to mind. And a grin came to her face.

"If we sell that gem today, by tonight we can have a real meal and a real roof over our heads friends! Imagine that!"  A mischievous gleam twinkled in her eye as she gazed at Rovan. "We can have quite the celebration, I think."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 5, 2009)

A crowd formed to watch the building burn, although the party had gotten out and away with Lu Su in tow before anyone had noticed their involvement.  For all anyone knew they carried a friend who imbibed too much drink.  As the foursome watched the building burn, the strange man stirred, shrugged himself from their grip, and sat up against a nearby wall while holding the knot in the back of his head in pain.  Noticing that he was not in danger, he stayed tense as he observed the four quizzically.


----------



## garyh (Feb 5, 2009)

*"Tretchner is dead,"* Hilmdyn tells Lu Su.  *"I carried you from his house, rather than leave you behind to burn.  You have nothing to fear from us, unless your customs require to avenge Tretchner.  Not having met one of your folk before, I can't say.  But I trust in any case you will not speak of our involvement in his death."*


----------



## Queenie (Feb 6, 2009)

Lola looked the man up and down and stayed wary to his actions. 

"Yes, we've saved you from the fire and would like to know how you would like to proceed from here. We're not interested in being associated with this incident as I am sure you are not either. So tell us, now that your master is dead, are you freed from your contract?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 6, 2009)

Lu Su closed his eyes once he heard of Tretchner's death, though out of grief or gladness could not be discerned.  He motioned a finger to his lips in an indication of silence because of Hilmdyn's question.  In answer to Lola he nodded an affirmative... he was free.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 7, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Lu Su closed his eyes once he heard of Tretchner's death, though out of grief or gladness could not be discerned.  He motioned a finger to his lips in an indication of silence because of Hilmdyn's question.  In answer to Lola he nodded an affirmative... he was free.





Roavn stood to the side and stroked his chin as he watched the others question Lu Su before asking his own. He sits down in front of Lu Su to not be as intimidating. "So, Lu Su. Can you speak and choose not to, or did Tretchner render you unable to speak?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 7, 2009)

Lu Su got up to leave, and as no one tried to stop him he acknowledges his freedom, turned to the group, and bowed.  

He purposely did not attempt to answer Rovan's question, but despite his aloofness he seemed to walk lighter on his feet as if a burden had been removed from his shoulders.

The group looked at one another and shrugged.  It was a strange end of a strange day, but one thing was for certain.  That gem meant good food and drink for that night!

OOC: End of Chapter 1: Blood and Betrayals.  Standby for Chapter 2: Poison and Providence.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 8, 2009)

edit: posted in wrong thread. Look away, look away!


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2009)

Edvan watches Lu Su walk away and wonders at the foreign warrior.  But, since Edvan is neither scholar nor sage, he doesn't trouble himself with the enigma.  Maybe they would meet again some day.  He shrugs, winces at the sharp stab of pain it causes his injury, and turns back to his friends and companions with a grin and a greedly glitter in his eye.  "Well, we came out better'n I thought we woulds from that.  So, Lola.  Let's gets that thing sold; I haves a sudden desire to burn through some golds."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 8, 2009)

OOC: See Talking the Talk thread.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 8, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> "Well, we came out better'n I thought we woulds from that.  So, Lola.  Let's gets that thing sold; I haves a sudden desire to burn through some golds."




"Yes, I consider still being alive coming out better than I expected! Now, I know just where to take this..."

After the gem is sold, the group retires to a nearby tavern. They take a quiet and dark corner in the back of the room and order an expensive round of drinks for themselves.

Lola looked at each member of their small party in turn, all with different gleams in their eye. "Friends, I can see we all are already spending this windfall in our minds. I say we go at it, it shall be quite a rare treat to indulge. With the exception of Rovan here, I imagine I am not the only one who has never seen this much money in my hands before!" She rolls the small shot glass with the expensive liquid inside in her hands slowly as she speaks. 

"However, the thought occurs to me that we could, if we desired it, buy someplace for us to live. A small home perhaps... yes... nothing too fancy... but I for one would love to have a place with no holes in the ceiling to get me wet when it rains, no rats scurrying about the floor, perhaps even a small fire pit to keep us warm at night. This is not a cheap proposition but one that may pay off for us in the long run. We would likely have to each put in half of what we've earned today so I am not certain how everyone else feels about that.

If not, Rovan and I will certainly find one of the more expensive Inns in town to blow our money quickly in," she grinned mischievously. "Oh, after I buy myself a new wardrobe of clothes that is. And perhaps better... tools of the trade. Tonight we shall all celebrate our victory, that is certain." She picked up her shot smoothly and drank it all down in one gulp. She closed her eyes to relish the taste go down her throat. "Ah, I've missed that." She grinned again. Surely that grin would stay in place for quite some time.

"Anyone else have ideas how to spend our newly acquired wealth?"


----------



## garyh (Feb 8, 2009)

*"I plan to buy a suit of the best armor this city has to offer,"* Hilmdyn says.  *"And a shield.  Oh, and I'm making sure that armor comes with a helm,"* he adds, looking at Rovan with a too-stern face that surely hides laughter.

*"I'm interested in buying some lodging as well,"* he continues.  *"I'm tired of the stables."*


----------



## Queenie (Feb 8, 2009)

"And you, Edvan, would you like to have a more secure place to live?" She knew she could convince Rovan if he was opposed to the idea. "It doesn't matter how small, we could surely make it work."


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2009)

Edvan nods and gulps down the chunk of seared prime beef he was chewing.  "Ya, Lola, a house would be right fine," he says waving a forkful of rare beef.  "No more alleyways in winter.  I also wouldn't mind some decent armor, maybe a bow like my Da had."  He grins and looks over at Hilmdyn.  "Maybe a box o' those glass globes in case Hill here gets a little saucy and needs ta be put back in line."  He pauses and turns bright red.  "A writing table..."  He grabs up his mug of thick bitter brew and takes a deep drink to hide his embarrassment.


----------



## garyh (Feb 8, 2009)

Hilmdyn tosses some peanut shells from the table at Edvan.  *"I'll give you globes,"* he mutters.  Then, laughing, *"A writing desk!  Oh, do we need to buy a bigger house so you have room for your library?"*


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 9, 2009)

"Nothing wrong with learnins ta read and write," says Edvan still bright red.  His eyes glitter with suppressed laughter as he continues, "But I wouldn' expect a uncultured barbarian likes you ta unnerstand."

Between snorts of laughter Edvan attacks his steak again.  Soon, however, he grows serious.  "Sills.  Could be a problem.  If he was workin' on his own then I thinks we're okay but if he _wasn't_...  Lola, you gots a way with people, maybe you should check around, maybe see is Sills workin' for someone else.  If he is we mights need ta spend a little to buy off the trouble."


----------



## garyh (Feb 9, 2009)

*"The scholar here has a point,"* Hilmdyn agrees.  *"Those thugs might turn up again, or whoever they were working for might."*


----------



## Queenie (Feb 9, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> Edvan nods and gulps down the chunk of seared prime beef he was chewing.  "Ya, Lola, a house would be right fine," he says waving a forkful of rare beef.  "No more alleyways in winter.  I also wouldn't mind some decent armor, maybe a bow like my Da had."  He grins and looks over at Hilmdyn.  "Maybe a box o' those glass globes in case Hill here gets a little saucy and needs ta be put back in line."  He pauses and turns bright red.  "A writing table..."  He grabs up his mug of thick bitter brew and takes a deep drink to hide his embarrassment.






garyh said:


> Hilmdyn tosses some peanut shells from the table at Edvan.  *"I'll give you globes,"* he mutters.  Then, laughing, *"A writing desk!  Oh, do we need to buy a bigger house so you have room for your library?"*




"HA!" Lola let out a loud, infectious laugh. "That was funny!" She noted Edvan's embarrassment, "Oh, not about the writing desk but about the globes. That was funny." She poured herself another small shot of the clear elvish beverage, one of the fine delicacies she had been exposed to by a client. The client who was sitting next to her to be exact. "I believe I'm the only one at this table who can give you globes." She laughed again and shot back the smooth, sweet, strong flavored liquid.

"If we stick together, maybe one day we can have a large mansion full of libraries and training grounds and laboratories... well, maybe we'll put those out back in case of emergency. But I'd have rooms full of gowns and jewelry and a kitchen full of food and... and... "  Then she quieted, she realized that it had been many many years since she had any thoughts of the future. She poured another drink and this time stared into it reflectively.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 9, 2009)

"I could take a gander around, yes. What's the deal with you and that guy anyway? Do you think he really just_ happened_ to be looking for you at that very spot down at the docks? That seems unlikely. But whether they just happened to be or not, I'm not inclined to give them any of our money.

How about we celebrate tonight and tomorrow we'll buy a place of our own and I'll look into who these guys work for?"


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 9, 2009)

Queenie said:


> "I believe I'm the only one at this table who can give you globes." She laughed again and shot back the smooth, sweet, strong flavored liquid.
> 
> "I could take a gander around, yes. What's the deal with you and that guy anyway? Do you think he really just happened to be looking for you at that very spot down at the docks? That seems unlikely. But whether they just happened to be or not, I'm not inclined to give them any of our money.
> 
> How about we celebrate tonight and tomorrow we'll buy a place of our own and I'll look into who these guys work for?"




Edvan chokes on his brew and turns bright red yet again most likely embarrassed by Lola's comment.  He quickly focuses on Lola's questions instead.  "Dunno.  Hill and me beat 'im out of a few jobs and when we worked together..."  Edvan shrugs.  "It went okay, he just didn' like that he couldn't boss us around.  I'm not so much afraids of _Sills_ but if he works for someone that coulds be a bit tetchy.  And I ain't too keen on handin' my money over, either, but..."  He grins and lifts his drink.  "But, times enough for business tomorrow.  Tonight we celebrate!  Rove, you got a bunch of plans on what you gonna spend yer cut on?"  He drinks and lightly pokes Hilmdyn in the ribs.  "You brings yer dice?"


----------



## garyh (Feb 9, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> He drinks and lightly pokes Hilmdyn in the ribs.  "You brings yer dice?"




*"Always,"* Hilmdyn replies.  *"And you finally enough money for me to win more than the price of a bowl of soup."*


----------



## Fenris (Feb 9, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> "But, times enough for business tomorrow.  Tonight we celebrate!  Rove, you got a bunch of plans on what you gonna spend yer cut on?"




Rovan had been quite for some time. But smiled at Edvan "Yes Edvan, I do have plans. I _always _have plans my friends." says Rovan 

"Now I agree with the lovely Lola here, I think a secure place for us to stay is important. We have things now, things that will be hard to hold onto as you sleep in an alley. Now as for Sills. Yes, if he was working for someone else, we may have a problem. But I doubt that. A matter of minutes pased between our being hired in the bar and us getting on that ship. Now either way I doubt we will have a problem with Sills and his crew. AFter the last time they called us out at least. Hell they may not have woken up in that alley, at least not with any coin in their pockets." said Rovan with a wink.

"So that will give them pause before they come after us again, not to mention you two in armor and with proper weapons and all" he says pointing to Ed and Hil.

"Even if they were working for someone, it will take some prodding to get them moving against us again." says Rovan slowly sipping his wine.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 9, 2009)

Edvan giggles when Rovan comments about Sills waking up with empty pockets.  Maybe the numerous drinks he's had are affecting him a little.  He leans over towards Hilmdyn.  "Sorcerers is always _bad_ business and secret plans.  Right, Rove?  Secret plans and _bad_ soup.  You thinks yer winnin' tonight, then you better thinks again, friend."  No maybe about it: Edvan's drinks are catching up to him.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 9, 2009)

Lola giggled at Edvan's fast acting intoxication and his silly words. It felt like a weight had been lifted off of all their shoulders and they would all enjoy this night while they could.

She poured another fine beverage for Rovan and drank hers quickly down again.

"Alright then. Tonight we are playing cards and dice and getting drunk and...," she glanced sideways at Rovan, "_Other_ things... and tomorrow we shop. And more shopping. And buy a place for us to live. And I will snoop around a little to see if these fellows will be an issue but I tend to agree with Rovan, it's doubtful they will come after us again after our last encounter!" 

She was also starting to feel just a little lightheaded and she pulled Rovan to his feet. "Come and dance with me lover, certainly you know how and can teach me a dance or two." She looked over Rovan's shoulder at her companions left at the table, "And surely you two will dance with me too before this night is through!"


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 9, 2009)

Edvan watches Lola and Rovan move out and start dancing.  He motions to the bartender.  "Gimme another."  He turns to Hilmdyn with a glum expression on his face.  "Hill, Hill, Hill!  I can'ts dance... not with _Lola_!"  He stares at the mess that is the remains of their meal and drinks.  Edvan looks up and his face brightens.  "Maybe I can sneaks out when yer dancin' with her."  He downs half his drink and motions to the bartender again.  "Somethin' stronger this time."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 10, 2009)

A few days later, the four were doing the same thing they were up to before... drinking and dancing...

Lola and Rovan were interrupted mid-dance by a familiar trio of rough dock workers.  It was Ben Sills once more, and Hilmdyn and Edvan had told their companions about his two companions, 'Scar' Briggs and Craig Hastings.  Those two ruffians trailed Ben but seemed a bit hesitant.  Still, they loyally followed their leader as he sneered in malice towards Rovan.

Magloc saw the intent in Ben's eyes and shouted out, instantly taking the side of his newly free-spending customers, "Now, now Ben.  We don't need any trouble in here!  Why don't you go and sober up some..."

*"Shut up and go back to cleaning ye mugs, Magloc.  This is between me boys and the magic man over there!  So magic man, ye pulled some fancy trick on me the other night.  Took somes asking around to see what ye've been up to.  I'm hearings that me former friends have come across some gold recently.  Somes of that should have been mine, I rightly thinks.  I also thinks that ye can't pull that same little trick twice.  Comes now, magic man.  Why don't ye give it a try?"*  Ben reached out between Lola and Rovan, then grabbed the magic-user with both hands by the lapels of his shirt, lifting him slightly.  His horribly alcoholic breath choked Rovan for a moment, but the magic-user recovered and pondered his next act.

Scar and Craig kept a close eye on Hilmdyn and Edvan, although they seemed afraid of Rovan despite his predicament.  Lola noticed she was somewhat ignored...


----------



## garyh (Feb 10, 2009)

*"Sorcerers,"* Hilmdyn gravely intones, *"are topped only by women when it comes to those not to cross.  If she want to dance with me, by Mhal, she bloody well will."*

Looking at the additonal beverages being brought to Edvan, Hilmdyn adds, *"Keep it up, and you won't be able to read the pips on the dice as I win your money."*

After a moment, the barbarian calls out to the barkeep, *"Another for my friend here!"*


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 10, 2009)

"Yer no help at all, Hill, though I 'preciate the drink."  Edvan grins and gulps down the whiskey.  He wipes his mouth, looks up, and curses.  "By god's balls, we got trouble."  He nudges Hilmdyn and points towards the confrontation with Sills and Rovan.  He pushes back his bench to stand up a little unsteadily.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 10, 2009)

Lola was peeved her dancing was being interrupted, after all they had barely started their spin around the dance floor. She was also quite upset that for the second time this day these buffoons were under estimating her. She took a few steps back so she wasn't in Ben's view.

While she wasn't being watched she carefully retrieved her dagger. Then in two quick fluid steps she came up behind Ben who was now holding Rovan up by the collar. She stuck the dagger hard into his ribs, not enough to actually injure him but enough to know exactly where the point was.

"You need to put him down... NOW." She pushed the dagger a little deeper for emphasis. "DO it or trust me, you'll regret it."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 10, 2009)

Hilmdyn
[sblock]
Scar is making a move towards Lola.  He appears to be palming a shiv.
[/sblock]


----------



## garyh (Feb 10, 2009)

Suddenly, Hilmdyn stands up, grabs the heaviest mug sitting in front of Edvan, and hurls it with all his might at Scar, shouting *"Lola!  Watch out!"*  He then grabs his hammer from his belt, ready for the inevitable fight.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 10, 2009)

Rovan stared at Sills, dead in the eye. 

"You're as stupid as you are ugly Ben Sills. You dare to cross a sorcerer? You are a fool." Rovan brandishes his stick in Sills face. "You know what I can do to you with this magical wand? I can turn your face in a mess of boils, your tongue into a toad or turn your tiny little manhood into a tadpole!" says Rovan waving the stick before Sills worried face. Suddenly Rovan shove the stick as far up Sills nose as it will go while kicking him in his tadpole sized privates.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 11, 2009)

The trio moved a bit quicker, with throwing his head backwards, cracking it against Lola's forehead and stunning her (-1 hp to Lola).  Ben slipped out of her arms, but dropped Rovan in the process.

Scar attacked Lola, but despite her being dazed she twisted out of his reach.  Craig picked up a stool and tossed it at Edvan, but the fighter easily deflected it away.

Edvan tried to retaliate but had trouble taking his sword out because of his drunken state.  Hilmdyn connected with his mug, dealing Scar a glancing blow across his brow that caused the man to howl.

Rovan's plucked Ben in the nose with his stick, but Ben pulled out of the way of both that and a kick to the groin.  *"That's dirty fighting, boyo,"* Ben said with a smirk that turned into a yell as Lola dug a dagger into his shoulder, gaining the unwanted attention of the now enraged drunk.


----------



## garyh (Feb 11, 2009)

Hilmdyn, shield and hammer in hand, lunges at the nearest of the three thugs, shouting *"By Mhal, I've had enough of you!  You won't wake up this time!"*  The barbarian swings his hammer powerfully at the goon.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 11, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> The trio moved a bit quicker, with throwing his head backwards, cracking it against Lola's forehead and stunning her (-1 hp to Lola).  Ben slipped out of her arms, but dropped Rovan in the process.
> 
> Scar attacked Lola, but despite her being dazed she twisted out of his reach.  Craig picked up a stool and tossed it at Edvan, but the fighter easily deflected it away.
> 
> ...




OOC: Is this the same evening as the fight with Trentchner?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 11, 2009)

OOC: No, a few days later.  So you spellcasters have memorized or prayed for your spells once more.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 11, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: No, a few days later.  So you spellcasters have memorized or prayed for your spells once more.




OOC: Ah, so i had more than a stick at my disposal. 
Excellent.

Rovan shouts "Enough! _Somnus nox noctis"_ he intones quickly trying to put the three men out again.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 11, 2009)

Edvan scrambles over the table scattering the remains of their meal and drinks in his haste to close with Hastings.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 11, 2009)

Lola paused, each of her companions had taken on an enemy and she was left in the middle. She waited to see if Rovan's spell would work. If it didn't she was ready to pounce on whomever was left standing.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 11, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Lola paused, each of her companions had taken on an enemy and she was left in the middle. She waited to see if Rovan's spell would work. If it didn't she was ready to pounce on whomever was left standing.




OOC: That's my girl


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 12, 2009)

Ben struck out once more, this time at Lola, but the thief ducked his punch.  Scar grabbed a chair and tried to break it over Rovan's back, but once more the wily former noble spun nimbly aside.  Craig also had horrible luck against Edvan, and the trio took turns swearing out loud.  (OOC: Rolled a 6, 4, and 3.  )

Rovan went to cast his spell, but suddenly he froze up for seemingly no reason and screamed while grasping his head.  He moaned and collapsed into a heap.  

*"Ho!  His magic's gone as I thought it'd be!  My dream was a true one!"*  Ben seemed thrilled, but was shut up quickly by a jab to his neck as an upset Lola buried her blade into him.  Blood billowed from the back of his neck as he fell forward and the the floor.  Hilmdyn missed Craig, and nearly fell to the floor while Edvan missed a drive at Scar.  The two survivors shouted in fear at Ben's death, however, and scrambled out of the bar.

Rovan remained unconscious, as his spell seemed to have backfired somehow...

Rovan
[sblock]
Rovan was dreaming.  He seemed to be in a strange hut where a firepit lit the interior in an eery red color.  An old dusk-skinned woman was stirring a pot over the firepit.  "Hello, deary.  It was hard getting you to cast your magic, but you did and now you are here.  I wanted to thank you for killing the old coot, Tretchner for me.  And in way of favor, I wanted to let you know that your poisoned... one of his odder habits was to collect such things and it seems you breathed in the fumes from one of his jars.  We don't have much time, but I just wanted to let you know that there is a cure.  The poison was called Mage's Madness in Tarantas, but has also been called by several other names.  I never learned what the cure was myself, but oh yes, there is a cure indeed.  Tretchner accidently infected himself once and back in better times I had to help administer it.  In hindsight I should have suffocated him with his own pillows, but we learn such lessons the hard way," she said with a wry smile.
[/sblock]

Hilmdyn
[sblock]
You have acted as a medic before in your old village and from Rovan's pale skin, you believe you've seen this once.  One of your old masters had to help an elderly mage who was infected with a strange poison that caused his spells to backfire and cause him to either go unconscious.  The poison led to the mage's death, as your village lacked the necessary herbs to cure the poison.  The poison was called Warlock's Bane by your village, and it was made from a concoction mostly made from mandrake root.  You can't recall the cure, but believe it may be recorded in some texts.  The symptoms started out as a inability to cast arcane magic, then slowness of the brain, an ability to talk, a zombie-like state, then a coma the mage never recovered from.
[/sblock]


----------



## garyh (Feb 12, 2009)

*"Rovan's been poisoned!"* Hilmdyn exclaims.  *"Warlock's Bane, it be, made of the root of the mandrake!  There's a cure, but I don't know it.  We need to find books on the blasted poison, or someone learned who can help.  If we don't, he'll fall deeper and deeper under the poisons effects, until he loses all his wits and becomes as dull as a stone."*


----------



## Queenie (Feb 12, 2009)

Lola left her blade in Ben's neck, concerned for only one thing. She dropped to her knees at Rovan's side, gently lifted his head and placed it in her lap. She pushed some rogue hair off his forehead. "Hill, will he wake up? How much time do we have to find this cure?" She gritted her teeth, "How did this even happen? I didn't see this bastard do anything that looked like a poisoning."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 12, 2009)

Hilmdyn
[sblock]
You use what you know of your healing lore.  Although pale, Rovan is breathing and looks like he will recover.  You may even be able to wake him.  There is no way that the effects of the poison could have occured between when Ben walked in and Rovan collapsed.  The poison acts much slower against the human system.  Although casting magic will quicken the effects, it is likely Rovan will be able to act normal for somewhere between twenty-four hours to a few days before he starts becoming incapacitated.  It all depends on when he was poisoned, his constitution, and the amount of dosage.
[/sblock]


----------



## garyh (Feb 12, 2009)

Hilmdyn does what he can for Rovan and attempts to wake him, then tells Lola, *"He should be back to normal soon.  Casting the spell caused the fit.  He should be okay for a day or three before the sickness sets in again.  We must find the antidote in that time.  But I don't think the thugs poisoned him.  Warlock's Bane takes much longer than that to take effect."*


----------



## Queenie (Feb 12, 2009)

"So what happened then, how did he get poisoned?" She looked down on his handsome and now peaceful looking face and said somberly, "Only one day... that isn't a lot of time..." Her voice soft and wavering, holding back a lot of emotion, "It's not enough time."


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 12, 2009)

Edvan stares in surprise at the outcome of the sudden battle.  Abruptly he shakes it off and releases all his anger and frustration with a savage kick to the dead Sill's ribs.  Afterward he subsists into fidgety silence and watches as Lola and Hilmdyn tend Rovan.  Unable to stand by silently any longer he murmurs, "I'll take this garbage out," and drags Sills from the bar.  When he returns he surveys the mess that has been made in the common room and approaches the bartender.  "Magloc, wot's this mess gonna costs ya, friend?"  He fumbles with the pouch not quite depleted of his recent influx of wealth.


----------



## garyh (Feb 12, 2009)

*"I don't know.  Maybe something we didn't see happened at...  the scene a few days ago,"* Hilmdyn says, hesitant to speak of Tretchner's death in public, *"or maybe someone poisoned his food or drink over the last few days.  The important thing now is to find the cure.  Do you know of any places Rovan might have visited that might have such knowledge?"*


----------



## Queenie (Feb 12, 2009)

"I-I'm not sure," Lola said, wracking her brain but too upset to really think straight. "I can't remember but maybe where he went to school, he still works there doing deliveries I think they may help us."

She leaned down and kissed Rovan on the cheek, then whispered something in his ear. 

Rovan:

[sblock] "Rovan, please wake up, Please, please don't leave me here alone. We need you and I need you. I can't do this alone..." [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Feb 12, 2009)

[sblock=DT Only]

Rovan stares at the woman a moment before smiling and sitting on the floor. "Well, Krika I take it. Greetings. I have been wanting to talk to you as well. Well, you are welcome for Tretchner, not a nice man, though my sympathies to you on the betrayal by Max, he did regret it if that has any meaning anymore, though you did garner your vengance quite effectively. 

And I thank you for your gift  of the ruby, though I think you have a few more nuggets of your plunder hidden within your head. With a gem or two and some more help to cure my posion, I would be very glad to put your head to rest however you so choose." says Rovan with a wink to Krika. The young sorcerer never missed an opportunity to try to get a little wealth.

"Now would Old Tretchner have had the cure in his lab? Damn thing probably burned down. But my dear, you said you administered it, was it a potion, or a root or salve? What form did it take?"

A whispered voice is heard over the fireplace crackle. "Rovan, please wake up, Please, please don't leave me here alone. We need you and I need you. I can't do this alone..." 


Roavn listens and grows a little sad. "Please Krika. As you can hear, I have much to live for. Please Help me."
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 12, 2009)

Rovan
[sblock]
"Tsk.  You talk of prying my head open as if it's stuffed with treasure, then ask me for my help, ragamuffin?  It was a drink I had to mix for him and it smelled sweet and sharp.  I've told you what I know.  Next time have a bit respect, no?  Our time is up..."

The gentle shaking of Lola stirs you from your sleep.
[/sblock]

The color returns to Rovan's face as his eyes flutter open.

Meanwhile, Magloc brings Edvan a bucket and mop and tells him, "Just mop up the mess and we'll call ourselves even.  That furniture got knicked, but not too badly beat up.  Nothing I can't fix and make useable, anyway.  And you're gold has been good and steady, so I'm willing to forget this unfortunate incident.  What's up with your friend, there?"


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 12, 2009)

"Hill, thinks he gots himself poisoned with some kind of wizard's poison.  But I'll thank you ta keep that under yer hat, Mag.  We don't needs more trouble."  Edvan grabs the mop and bucket and after a worried glance at Rovan goes to cleaning up the mess and blood.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 13, 2009)

Lola exhaled deeply as Rovan opened his eyes, she hadn't even realized she was holding her breath. She looked down at him and spoke softly, "How are you feeling Rovan, take it easy and don't try to get up until you are ready."

She looked to Hilmdyn and Edvan, now completely sobered. "It appears our dancing and revelry will have to wait. We have to start looking for what we need tonight, it cannot wait. Where should we start?"


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2009)

Edvan gapes, totally out of his element.  "Umm, Hill?  Wot do you thinks?"


----------



## garyh (Feb 13, 2009)

*"Well, I think we should start at Rovan's school, like Lola suggested,"* Hildmyn replies.  *"This being a poison that's deadly to mages, stands to reason mages would have an antidote.  Lola, do you know the way?"*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 13, 2009)

Lola and Rovan
[sblock]
You both know the way, since Rovan pointed out the place to Lola in the past.  Rovan is conscious now and can walk and make it there easily enough.
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Feb 13, 2009)

"Yes I know the way." She waved her hand at Hill for him to help Rovan to his feet. "If Rovan is feeling up to it, we will go there now."


----------



## garyh (Feb 13, 2009)

Hilmdyn lifts Rovan with a grunt, and follows Lola.  *"Edvan, keep your eyes peeled for trouble,"* he says.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 13, 2009)

Rovan opens his eyes and take s moment to focus them. He reaches up and touches Lola's face then calls out to Edvan. "Ed, Ed, I need you come here. I need to tell you something." calls out Rovan weakly.

Ed, worried and lost with all the talk of magic hurries over to Rovan's side. "What do you need Ro?" he asks worriedly.

"Ed, I need you, I need you to go.." starts Rovan as he grabs Ed by the shirt.

"Yes, where tell me!" says Ed worriedly now.

"I need you to go down to the docks, see if the _Botany Bay_ is still there. Tell old Captain Bear that contrary to what ever rumors he may have heard, old Tretchner is still alive and that he wants Max's stuff. Make sure you get his armor, sword and any um personal effects." says Rovan with a grin. 

"Now get off of me Ed I'm fine" says Rovan with a grin. He leans up and kisses Lola. "Ok, now what happened to our friends, they are gone and I know my spell didn't go off. Where are they?" asks Rovan.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2009)

Edvan nods and leaves the 'Trident.  He draws an axe and keeps it ready in one hand just in case though he clearly has some reservations.  As he leaves he can be heard mumbling, "...sorcerer's business..."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 13, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> Edvan nods and leaves the 'Trident.  He draws an axe and keeps it ready in one hand just in case though he clearly has some reservations.  As he leaves he can be heard mumbling, "...sorcerer's business..."




OOC:  I have missed playing with you man. Good thing Dartis wasn't this machiavellian


----------



## Queenie (Feb 13, 2009)

Fenris said:


> "Now get off of me Ed I'm fine" says Rovan with a grin. He leans up and kisses Lola. "Ok, now what happened to our friends, they are gone and I know my spell didn't go off. Where are they?" asks Rovan.



 She kissed him back, relieved, for the moment. "Sills is dead," she said with no sympathy as she nodded her head towards him. "I believe my dagger is still sticking out of his neck." She gave him a moment to look over that scene. "The other two ran off, I think they peed their pants before leaving. I don't think we'll have problems with them again."



GlassEye said:


> Edvan nods and leaves the 'Trident.  He draws an axe and keeps it ready in one hand just in case though he clearly has some reservations.  As he leaves he can be heard mumbling, "...sorcerer's business..."



"Hill, you want to go with Edvan," Lola said quickly, "I don't know if he should be going off alone at night to the dangerous docks. We'll go to the wizards school and see what we can find."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 13, 2009)

Queenie said:


> She kissed him back, relieved, for the moment. "Sills is dead," she said with no sympathy as she nodded her head towards him. "I believe my dagger is still sticking out of his neck." She gave him a moment to look over that scene. "The other two ran off, I think they peed their pants before leaving. I don't think we'll have problems with them again."
> 
> "Hill, you want to go with Edvan," Lola said quickly, "I don't know if he should be going off alone at night to the dangerous docks. We'll go to the wizards school and see what we can find."





Rovan kissed her again. "Good girl, he needed killing. But I think you should go with Ed. Your feminine wiles may help on the ship, and I would like Hil to come with me as another caster and as a healer. But I wil miss you." he says kissing her again.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 13, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Rovan kissed her again. "Good girl, he needed killing. But I think you should go with Ed. Your feminine wiles may help on the ship, and I would like Hil to come with me as another caster and as a healer. But I wil miss you." he says kissing her again.




She looked at him with a pout on her face. "Rovan, I don't want to leave you right now."  _I might never see you again,_ she thought sadly but pushed that particular thought away.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 13, 2009)

Queenie said:


> She looked at him with a pout on her face. "Rovan, I don't want to leave you right now."  _I might never see you again,_ she thought sadly but pushed that particular thought away.





"I now, but this is important, I need Hil with me and Ed needs a smart girl like you to keep him out of trouble. But I was saving this for a special occasion, but better now eh?" says Rovan as he pulls out a small package from a pocket. He unwraps it and loops the silver chain around Lola's head. On the chain is a small silver heart pendant. "This was my heart will always be with you, no matter where you go."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 13, 2009)

The party split up... 

Hilmdyn and Rovan
[sblock]
The two men headed towards the School of Ancient Knowledge on muddy Caravan Street.  At first, Rovan had some difficulty getting admittance, but an old acquaintance of his family saw him and gained him admittance.

The library was quite comprehensive, and information was found in regards to several subjects of disease and poison, though Rovan admittedly had trouble keeping track of the herbs and plants and curative properties associated with possible cures.  It was a lot of unfamiliar knowledge, and he found himself wishing he had someone who understood such healing arts as he muddled through the research... 

Luckily, Hilmdyn was with him to make sense of it.

It seemed that the disease came from different names, but it was referred to as Warlock's Bane in a certain book the two found.  There was mention of a cure that could be made from a plant called ginsing and another called mentha.  The book discussed about the correct parts to make the potion (one part ginsing, per two parts mentha), but unfortunately it didn't say the appropriate dosage.

Himdyn
[sblock]
Mentha is very expensive, but it is used as incense by some cults and religions.  You aren't completely familiar with the Temples in the city yet, but now you have more of a reason.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

Edvan and Lola
[sblock]
The fighter and the thief found out that the Botany Bay left shortly after they took on their delivery mission.  The crew would likely be back, but the ship was gone for weeks to months on end.  Some of the more familiar deck hands were more helpful, though, and told the two that Bear sold some goods to gain some coin shortly before he shoved off.  He sold the gear to Orsoy the Miser on Anchor Shop, and when Lola and Edvan visited that gruff man he rubbed his unshaven chin and said, "Yep, Bear was here a few days back.  Traded some gear from a passenger that died along with some stuff Bear picked up in other ports for some sailing equipment and coin.  Most of it was personal effects, armor and some weapons that I traded for silver down at the bazaar.  I still got this, however, that I couldn't find a seller for.  Might make a nice gift for some lass.  Be willing to part with it for 4gp."  The man took out a thin box, which he opened to reveal a rose made of pink glass.
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Feb 13, 2009)

Fenris said:


> "I now, but this is important, I need Hil with me and Ed needs a smart girl like you to keep him out of trouble. But I was saving this for a special occasion, but better now eh?" says Rovan as he pulls out a small package from a pocket. He unwraps it and loops the silver chain around Lola's head. On the chain is a small silver heart pendant. "This was my heart will always be with you, no matter where you go."




"It means everything, thank you." She placed her hand over the heart; it didn't matter what it looked like the thought what was made her pause. She almost wanted to cry, no one had ever been as kind and generous to her as Rovan was and she owed him her life. And now his was in imminent danger. Instead of getting overwhelmed with feeling she kissed him hard until she could keep her rusty emotions under control. 

"I will go with Edvan, but you'd better come back to me safe. And alive. If you don't, I'll kill you." She wasn't smiling. She retrieved her bloody dagger from Sills, wiping it down on his shirt. She kissed Rovan again and without another word she hurried out the door to catch up with Edvan.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 13, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Edvan and Lola
> [sblock]
> The fighter and the thief found out that the Botany Bay left shortly after they took on their delivery mission.  The crew would likely be back, but the ship was gone for weeks to months on end.  Some of the more familiar deck hands were more helpful, though, and told the two that Bear sold some goods to gain some coin shortly before he shoved off.  He sold the gear to Orsoy the Miser on Anchor Shop, and when Lola and Edvan visited that gruff man he rubbed his unshaven chin and said, "Yep, Bear was here a few days back.  Traded some gear from a passenger that died along with some stuff Bear picked up in other ports for some sailing equipment and coin.  Most of it was personal effects, armor and some weapons that I traded for silver down at the bazaar.  I still got this, however, that I couldn't find a seller for.  Might make a nice gift for some lass.  Be willing to part with it for 4gp."  The man took out a thin box, which he opened to reveal a rose made of pink glass.
> [/sblock]





[sblock]Lola knew it was probably a huge ripoff but there was something about that pretty pink rose... she had seen and had many nice things at the whorehouse but she never really owned something like that for herself. She sidled up a little closer to the gruff man and gave him the big doe eyes. "I really love it but isn't there a way you could give me a bit of a deal? I just don't have that much gold but it's so pretty..." She smiled sweetly at him, staring him down as she did. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2009)

[sblock=Lola & Edvan]Edvan stares at the rose.  Then he tilts his head and scowls, just a bit, as he tries to get a closer look.  He's almost taken by surprise when Lola speaks and he stares at her for a moment before he realizes she's just using her aggressive charm to get what she wants.  It makes him a little uncomfortable and he shifts his stance as he waits for her to finish her bargaining.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 13, 2009)

Edvan and Lola
[sblock]
The old sea-dog began to sweat under Lola's charms, and as she sidled up next to him he almost shrieked his words, "Did I say four gold?  I meant two!"
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Feb 13, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Edvan and Lola
> [sblock]
> The old sea-dog began to sweat under Lola's charms, and as she sidled up next to him he almost shrieked his words, "Did I say four gold?  I meant two!"
> [/sblock]




[sblock] Lola grinned while looking at him from under her long eyelashes. "Two sounds so perfect," she said, retrieving two gold coins and placing them in his sweaty palm, "Thank you. I will cherish it always." She reached out her hand for the pink rose. [/sblock]


----------



## garyh (Feb 13, 2009)

[sblock=Hilmdyn and Rovan]*"Well, Rovan,"* Hilmdyn says, *"now we at least have more of a direction.  Mentha is an incense that some cults use.  I'm not sure which, but maybe we ask around the right areas and we can find a lead."*[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2009)

"Umm, Lola," begins Edvan quietly, "Wot abouts his armor and sword and other personal effects?  Or have we gots wot you wanted?"


----------



## Queenie (Feb 13, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> "Umm, Lola," begins Edvan quietly, "Wot abouts his armor and sword and other personal effects?  Or have we gots wot you wanted?"




"If I could guess at to what Rovan was thinking... I would assume he just wanted the armor and weapons for you. He probably figured the Captain would think it cursed and we could get you some free stuff that's probably pretty decent." Lola shrugged. "I'm not a mind reader though. He should have told us before he sent us off!"

"I have to admit, I am very worried about him. What if we can't find the cure in time?"


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2009)

Edvan awkwardly pats Lola on the shoulder.  "Don't worry.  We'll finds it.  Rovan's a smart man an' Hill, well, I been in some tough spots with Hill.  He's tough and a good healer.  He'll finds a way ta cure Rove."  He smiles a little, hopefully encouragingly.  "Maybe we should heads back to the house, see if Rove and Hill have gots back, yet."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 14, 2009)

OOC: I do not have a intervening occurence, so if the pairs want to get back together at the house, that works for me.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 14, 2009)

[sblock=Hilmdyn and Rovan]

"Yeah, we have a good lead. I think it might be good to head back and get Ed and Lola. More bodies to look. And Lola can get in anywhere" he says with a wink to Hil.

[/sblock]


----------



## garyh (Feb 14, 2009)

[sblock=Hilmdyn and Rovan]*"Good thinking, Rovan,"* Hilmdyn agrees.  *"Let's share what we've found and see what they've turned up."*[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 14, 2009)

The pairs meet up once more at their house, almost arriving at the same time.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 14, 2009)

Edvan sidles over to Hilmdyn and speaks quietly as Lola and Rovan greet one another.  "How's he holdin' out, Hill?  He ain't gonna goes mad on us like old Tretchner, is he?"


----------



## garyh (Feb 15, 2009)

*"Seems himself so far,"* Hilmdyn quietly replies.  *"And I don't think the poison he's got in him makes for crazy.  It's more the sort of thing that takes and takes until there's nothing left.  Not if we have anything to say about it, though, eh?"*


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 15, 2009)

"Yeah, we'll beats this," says Edvan with a hopeful grin.  "You finds what you was looking for?  We gots a glass rose but his other gear was traded away.  Don't seems likely we'll get it back."


----------



## Queenie (Feb 16, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> Edvan awkwardly pats Lola on the shoulder.  "Don't worry.  We'll finds it.  Rovan's a smart man an' Hill, well, I been in some tough spots with Hill.  He's tough and a good healer.  He'll finds a way ta cure Rove."  He smiles a little, hopefully encouragingly.  "Maybe we should heads back to the house, see if Rove and Hill have gots back, yet."




Lola returned Edvan's smile but was hesitant to get overly hopefully. Hope was just one thing she was bad at.

When they returned to the house she immediately went to Rovan and asked him how he was feeling. She watched him closely as he answered, she would tell more about his true feelings by what he looked liked when he answered than by his words to her.

She showed Hill and Rovan the pink rose. "Odd that a gruff mercenary would carry such a pretty and delicate item, no?"


----------



## Fenris (Feb 16, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Lola returned Edvan's smile but was hesitant to get overly hopefully. Hope was just one thing she was bad at.
> 
> When they returned to the house she immediately went to Rovan and asked him how he was feeling. She watched him closely as he answered, she would tell more about his true feelings by what he looked liked when he answered than by his words to her.
> 
> She showed Hill and Rovan the pink rose. "Odd that a gruff mercenary would carry such a pretty and delicate item, no?"





"I'm doing fine Lola, really. Casting triggered this posion and may hasten it, so I will refrain from that. But thus far I am not feeling any adverse affects.

Now, as to the rose, I don't believe it was Max's, as much as Kirka's, and I would like to have it a bit later on to, um test that theory. I could kick myself though, for not having though of gotten Max's stuff earlier. I am sure he had a fine sword for you Ed." says Rovan.

"But now my pretty flower, I do need you. We need some herbs for the cure. One of which, Mentha may be hard to get. So I need you Lola so check with your sources on the street and see of you can round some up. Hil says some of the temples use it for incense, so that ma be a good place to start." adds Rovan brushing Lola's cheek


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 16, 2009)

Edvan shrugs.  "Aye, well, if that's wot you wanted his gear for then I don't minds so much we didn't find all of it."  He pats the brutal looking hand axe that he wears on his belt.  "I haves a bit of an attachment, you mights say, to _this_ weapon.  Now, unless we gots ta be off robbin' a temple tonight or something I'm gonna gets me some sleep."  He chuckles at his own joke then suddenly looks concerned, as if afraid that really is the plan.  With a snort of dismissal at the idea he begins peeling off boots and bits of armor.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 16, 2009)

Lola took a deep breath in and then exhaled. Rovan was sending her away again!

"Yes, I will go out tonight and find that herb, or at least the information of where to get it, if it kills me," she said, heading towards the bedroom and gathering her gear.

"I will return as soon as I can, hopefully successfully." 

Lola slipped out their little apartment without further goodbyes. She started over near the temples to ask around about this particular herb.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 16, 2009)

Lola
[sblock]
Lola went to Hedonist Street, where she ran into some old acquaintances.  One named Diamond, who became too old for the Naughty Nannies and worked the streets as a new profession answered, "Yea, Lola.  I know a group like that.  Some old codger thought he was being risque by taking me to one of their ceremonies.  The priests used a strange incense which caused me to feel a bit dizzy.  I'll never forget that he called the stuff menthe, and he bragged over how expensive it was but that they still use it each midnight for their congregation.  They call themselves the Tomorrow People, and their cult is called the Cult of Tomorrow.  I didn't understand all of what they were yapping about, but supposedly the priests preach how this world isn't real and is a hell of sorts.  They wear robes and masks that conceal each part of their body, but walk around underneath in the buff except for footwear.  Really strange sort, and I was glad he wasn't a repeat customer.  There is a tall building across from the Constable's Barracks on Beggar's Street.  The bottom floor is where they welcome the curious, the middle floor is where they conduct their sermons, and the roof is where they conduct their more perverse activities."  She did not elaborate on the last, but instead gave a small shudder.
[/sblock]

Quinn, Rovan, Edvan, and Hilmdyn
[sblock]
Rovan, Edvan and Hilmdyn continued to talk over their options when there was a knock on the door.  As Rovan opened the door he saw a sailor with a pegleg and cutlass looking relieved and hopeful upon seeing the magic-user's face.  It's Quinn, a sailor from the Botany Bay.
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Feb 16, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Lola
> [sblock]
> Lola went to Hedonist Street, where she ran into some old acquaintances.  One named Diamond, who became too old for the Naughty Nannies and worked the streets as a new profession answered, "Yea, Lola.  I know a group like that.  Some old codger thought he was being risque by taking me to one of their ceremonies.  The priests used a strange incense which caused me to feel a bit dizzy.  I'll never forget that he called the stuff menthe, and he bragged over how expensive it was but that they still use it each midnight for their congregation.  They call themselves the Tomorrow People, and their cult is called the Cult of Tomorrow.  I didn't understand all of what they were yapping about, but supposedly the priests preach how this world isn't real and is a hell of sorts.  They wear robes and masks that conceal each part of their body, but walk around underneath in the buff except for footwear.  Really strange sort, and I was glad he wasn't a repeat customer.  There is a tall building across from the Constable's Barracks on Beggar's Street.  The bottom floor is where they welcome the curious, the middle floor is where they conduct their sermons, and the roof is where they conduct their more perverse activities."  She did not elaborate on the last, but instead gave a small shudder.
> [/sblock]




For DT:
[sblock] "Well, this should be interesting. Thanks for your help Diamond, I really appreciate it." Lola reached into her pouch and came out with 2 gold pieces for her old coworker. Placing it in her palm she said, "Take care of yourself."

She took a few steps then stopped suddenly. "Did you happen to hear where they got this strange herb from by any chance?"

She pulled her new cloak over her head keeping her face hidden, quickly making her way to Beggar's Street to find this 'temple' of sorts. Once she found the building she stayed in the shadows for a few minutes, watching the traffic go in or out. 

Finally she took a deep breath and knocked on the door. 


[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 16, 2009)

[sblock=At the house]
Once a little more comfortable, Edvan sits and his mind drifts while Rovan and Hilmdyn discuss what they'll need for the antidote.  It doesn't really mean much to Edvan so he pulls out his writing desk to practice his letters with much squinting and scratching and staring into space.

_Rove's helpin' me with my letters.  He says I should practice 'em by writing.  I says, "Write wot?" and he says, "Write what you know."  I says, "Wot, weapons? Taverns?  Soldierin'?"  And he just looks at me with one brow quirked up like he does sometimes.  So I puts the quill down and thinks a bit and ends up starin' at the hand-axe in my belt wot puts me in mind of my brother… 

Rikard was choppin' wood out by the tree line.  A regular 'thok' echoed over the field where I was workin' with my Da. Spring-time there be plenty to do, ya see?  So I don't really notices when it ends.  The 'thok', that is.  But Father, he looks up, squints his eyes, and peers around.  "Somethin' be wrong," he says.  "Get back to the house, lad, and see to yer mother and sisters."_​
The sudden knock sets Edvan's heart to racing and he quickly shoves the parchment and quill into the desk smearing ink as he does so and puts the desk to one side.  Rovan makes it to the door before Edvan can get up but Edvan reaches over and grabs his axe.  "Who is it, Rove?" he hisses.[/sblock]


----------



## garyh (Feb 16, 2009)

[sblock=At the house...]Hilmdyn joins Rovan at the door, his hand on the hammer at his belt.  When the door opens, Hilmdyn looks over in the newcomer.

*"So....  Quinn, isn't it?  From the Botany Bay?"* Hilmdyn asks. * "What brings you here?  That ships been nothing but trouble, and we want no more of it."*  The barbarian then peers at the former sailor's peg leg.  *"But you know that too well yourself, don't you?"*[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2009)

When the door opens:

A sailor as recognized from the ship, Botany bay, is at the door, sweat from the effort of walking, is at the door, a three point sailor's htd in his hands, shaking either form nervousness or maybe something else...,

"Aye, hello to yees. I be a sailor of the botany bay and I be a lookin for the laddies who lifted the curse from 'er. Mitya be them? And ifin not can ye tells a weary sailor wheres to be a lookin for the laddies?"



garyh said:


> [sblock=At the house...]Hilmdyn joins Rovan at the door, his hand on the hammer at his belt.  When the door opens, Hilmdyn looks over in the newcomer.
> 
> *"So....  Quinn, isn't it?  From the Botany Bay?"* Hilmdyn asks. * "What brings you here?  That ships been nothing but trouble, and we want no more of it."*  The barbarian then peers at the former sailor's peg leg.  *"But you know that too well yourself, don't you?"*[/sblock]




"Aye, that be me laddie, Quinn Setmore of the botany bay. i wants no trouble, just that i hears a thing or two and that the four of ye broke the curse from the bay and i isa needin to knows ifn the curse is truly lifted?

Edit: Gak! Gary h posted while i was still posting mine! Ack! I am going to use a little artistic license here...


----------



## Fenris (Feb 17, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Lola took a deep breath in and then exhaled. Rovan was sending her away again!





OOC:  Well, I merely meant for you to help, as part of the group, not head out on your own. I wasn't trying to send Lola away, juts explain the next step and how integral she was to it, as part of the party doing this. 

[sblock=At the house....]
Rove stands in the doorway. "Now why would a sailor from the _Botany Bay_, be here on our doorstep, if the _Botany Bay_ sets sail a few days ago? Asking about a curse that we removed the source of many days before that?" asks Rovan suspiciously. [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 18, 2009)

Lola
[sblock]
The door to the strange, tall temple was as plain as the rest of the structure although the building itself was somehow strangely stained with black streak marks, likely from the effect that the rain had on the stone.  The door was opened by a short, fat and bald man in purple robes who looked Lola up and down before smiling predatorially and asking, "Yes, my child?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2009)

Fenris said:


> [sblock=At the house....]
> Rove stands in the doorway. "Now why would a sailor from the _Botany Bay_, be here on our doorstep, if the _Botany Bay_ sets sail a few days ago? Asking about a curse that we removed the source of many days before that?" asks Rovan suspiciously. [/sblock]




"Aye, tis true the botney bay did indeed take the tide out a few morn ago. I was left at an apothacary for me leg to be a heelin a bit before i was allowed to be a walkin. Strange thing that voayage.

 *shudder* 

It be the curse of that package that was the cause of me leg gitt cut off. twas a nasty storm from out the blue. caused the riggin to foul and one of me mates fell overboard. he was tangled in the ropes to the side and i wasa reachin for him. I felt me a slippin and was kept from washin away by a yardarm come a crashin on me leg. I was able to save me mate, but lost me leg doin it.

*Shudder*

strange storm, indeed. I wish to be a thankin yees all for breakin the curse if indeed it is broke. That is why I am here."

(your not sure, but is that a tear forming in his eye?)


----------



## Queenie (Feb 18, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Lola
> [sblock]
> The door to the strange, tall temple was as plain as the rest of the structure although the building itself was somehow strangely stained with black streak marks, likely from the effect that the rain had on the stone.  The door was opened by a short, fat and bald man in purple robes who looked Lola up and down before smiling predatorially and asking, "Yes, my child?"
> [/sblock]




DT

[sblock] Lola pulled her hook back and smiled at the man, though she was keenly aware of his eyes on her she kept that smile easygoing. "Good evening. If I may get right to the point so we don't have to stand out here in the cold, I have a friend... who has been here. She thought I might be interested in your... religion and she convinced me to stop by. She said you would be welcoming and that someone would be willing to show me around and better explain your ideals." [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Feb 19, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> "Aye, tis true the botney bay did indeed take the tide out a few morn ago. I was left at an apothacary for me leg to be a heelin a bit before i was allowed to be a walkin. Strange thing that voayage.
> 
> *shudder*
> 
> ...




"Ah, well come in then" says Rovan with a smile directing Quinn to the table. 

"but yes, the curse is lifted from the Botany Bay, have no fear of that. For you see Quinn, I have apparently assumed it upon myself." says Rovan with a wry smile.


----------



## garyh (Feb 19, 2009)

*"Indeed,"* Hilmdyn adds, *"we've seen more than our share of trouble since we accepted the captain's offer, and Rovan here has suffered the worst of all.  Don't assume that hanging on around us will make for a charmed life."*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 19, 2009)

Lola
[sblock]
The man smiled and said, "Well you've come to the right place, child.  Though we might not be able to admit you tonight.  We have a special festivity planned.  Still, I would most enjoy giving you a tour of our temple and answer questions as well as I can.  Won't you come in, and tell me about this friend of yours and about yourself," the man opened the door and motioned for Lola to enter.  She noticed that the room seemed like a simple hall behind him, lit by a few lanterns.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2009)

Fenris said:


> "Ah, well come in then" says Rovan with a smile directing Quinn to the table.




"Ah thank ye kindly me lord." he enters with a very pronounced linp puntuated by a *thump* of the wooden peg leg. Quinn sits as close to any source of heat he can find, the chill night air obviously not to his liking at this time of his life.



> "but yes, the curse is lifted from the Botany Bay, have no fear of that. For you see Quinn, I have apparently assumed it upon myself." says Rovan with a wry smile.




Quinn's eyes grow as big as sausers at the revelation that the lord mage had taken the curse within himself. " I ... uh... you?..." he stammers for several seconds as he is not sure at all how to respond. He finally gathers his wits about himself and says," Me lord, as I am most garatuitous for ye most sacrificious action, is thar some way that this most humble sailor can be of assistance in the removein of said curse?"

it seems he is of the most sincere of words.



garyh said:


> *"Indeed,"* Hilmdyn adds, *"we've seen more than our share of trouble since we accepted the captain's offer, and Rovan here has suffered the worst of all.  Don't assume that hanging on around us will make for a charmed life."*




He looks to hHlmdyn and says, "Me lord, Aye,thar be no delusions as to the danger of me requestin of yees to gratuitously bein of assistance of ye. I have see with me own eyes the nature of danger of this here curse."

The sailor visibly gulps at this time, but there does seem to a great deal of determination in his eyes.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 19, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Lola
> [sblock]
> The man smiled and said, "Well you've come to the right place, child.  Though we might not be able to admit you tonight.  We have a special festivity planned.  Still, I would most enjoy giving you a tour of our temple and answer questions as well as I can.  Won't you come in, and tell me about this friend of yours and about yourself," the man opened the door and motioned for Lola to enter.  She noticed that the room seemed like a simple hall behind him, lit by a few lanterns.
> [/sblock]




For DT:
[sblock] "I understand sir and wouldn't presume I would ever be accepted without someone telling me I fit in." She stepped inside the room and opened her cloak. "Yes, I am quite interested in a tour." She took a few more steps into the room and looked around as she spoke. "I've had a very hard life sir, being an orphan, living on the streets and being a working woman. I am not entirely sure what all your beliefs are but my friend, whom would prefer stay anonymous at this point, says I would be welcome and find some... _satisfaction_... here."

She turned and her gray eyes focused on the man. "May I ask your name? And what is this special festivity planned, if I may be so bold?"[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Feb 19, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn's eyes grow as big as sausers at the revelation that the lord mage had taken the curse within himself. " I ... uh... you?..." he stammers for several seconds as he is not sure at all how to respond. He finally gathers his wits about himself and says," Me lord, as I am most garatuitous for ye most sacrificious action, is thar some way that this most humble sailor can be of assistance in the removein of said curse?"
> 
> it seems he is of the most sincere of words.




Rovan sits across from Quinn and stares at him silently for a moment, weighing his words and detemination. "Well Quinn, if you know how to get some Menthe, that would be a very large assistance to me."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2009)

Quinn ponders the question, reflecting onhis world travels, some of which were with the wizard's mercenary. He wonders if he has heard of it before, possibly inthe dives he frequinted during shore leave ... more specificly, the local dives.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 19, 2009)

Edvan gives this Quinn a thorough look over and seeing no immediate threat relaxes somewhat and slips his hand axe back into its place.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 19, 2009)

Quinn
[sblock]
Quinn knew that menthe was expensive, and that often some priests paid a great deal for the stuff for their religious ceremonies, but he did not know where to get some at the time.   In rare times the Botany Bay crew picked some up in foreign ports and brought it back for quite a profit.
[/sblock]

Lola
[sblock]
The flabby priest smiled as he took the robe from Lola.  The first room was twenty foot square and lit by several lanterns and stone steps lead upstairs to a higher level.  Two wooden doors stand on the left and right.  "My name is Horace, sister.  We are going to watch a dance, my dear, and drink, taste exotic foreign spices, and enjoy ourselves in the present.  Do you dance?  Perhaps there may be a place for you.  What would you like to see first?  The temple itself or some of our ... drinks and spices ..."
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2009)

"Aye me lord, I know of this spice. It bein rare an all, the cap'n would sail to some far ports and buy there , bring it back and sell it for a good profit. Tis a truly expensive incense, that i do know."

he goes on to mention to the three men a couple of the ports where the Menthe was purchased from


----------



## Queenie (Feb 20, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Lola
> [sblock]
> The flabby priest smiled as he took the robe from Lola.  The first room was twenty foot square and lit by several lanterns and stone steps lead upstairs to a higher level.  Two wooden doors stand on the left and right.  "My name is Horace, sister.  We are going to watch a dance, my dear, and drink, taste exotic foreign spices, and enjoy ourselves in the present.  Do you dance?  Perhaps there may be a place for you.  What would you like to see first?  The temple itself or some of our ... drinks and spices ..."
> [/sblock]




[sblock] "I do enjoy dancing," Lola commented, "I have never been trained so probably not up to your standards. I am a fast learner though," she grinned. She tried to keep an easy going demeanor but really her eyes were pealed for anything suspicious and of course, what she was looking for. "I would like the tour of the temple but I am also curious to see the drinks and spices. My friend specifically mentioned that part of her evening but she was cryptic. So perhaps a quick tour first?" [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 22, 2009)

Lola
[sblock]
Horace gave a twisted smirk as he said, "As you wish my dear.  Come with me."  He walked with Lola up the stairs and showed off the second floor.  This was a huge room with a ramp on the northern wall that led to a circular dais overlooking a semi-circlular pit.  The pit was only slightly depressed, perhaps only three feet deep, while the center of the dais rested a stone altar with strange humanoid creatures carved in various scenes of writhing ecstacy.  The dais also had a four small pillars and a canopy.  The ceiling was open at its center, revealing the sun's last beams over the horizon.  Stairs led up to this third floor, so that priests could throw a tarp over the ceiling when the weather was poor.

Afterwards Horace led Lola downstairs and into the left side door in order to show off a storage closet.  Inside there were numerous long robes in dark hues and several small wooden boxes with locks.  "Now this is one of our more... special of spices."  He took a key from a chain around his neck, placed it in the lock, then fiddled with something on the box before opening it.  Inside was a strange blue powder that he showed Lola, but as she leaned down to examine the contents Horace blew some of the strange dust into her face.  Lola gasped as she felt light-headed, but she surprised the pudgy man by staying on her feet.  Panicking, Horace took a handful of the substance and flung it into her face before she could react, wasting most of the box's contents.  Lola swooned and fell into the man's arms.  As she lost consciousness she felt him caress her bare arm.  "So pretty..."

Lola woke up from the nightmare in her bedroom with Rovan.  He smiled at her and calmed her from the horrible vision.  He had just the thing to cheer her up: a simple, yet elegant blue dancing dress that he pleaded for her to wear for him.
[/sblock]

Quinn, Rovan, Edvan, and Hilmdyn
[sblock]
The sun is descending and you notice that Lola still has not returned.  You had expected her hours ago...
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2009)

"Beggin' ye pardon lads, but wernt thar anothern of yees... a lass?"


----------



## Queenie (Feb 22, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Lola
> [sblock] Lola woke up from the nightmare in her bedroom with Rovan.  He smiled at her and calmed her from the horrible vision.  He had just the thing to cheer her up: a simple, yet elegant blue dancing dress that he pleaded for her to wear for him.  [/sblock]





DT:

[sblock] Lola looked around their room, afraid something was wrong but she just couldn't put a finger on it, nothing seemed amiss. Perhaps it had all been a bad dream, about the poison and Rovan being sick, the temple and that hideous man. She looked at Rovan smiling down at her and his gentle nature with her and it calmed her - mostly. But how could she refuse his request? "Of course Rovan, anything for you. It's a beautiful gown. Will we dance?" She stood from the bed and leaned in and kissed him before she began disrobing for him in a slow, teasing manner so she could don the blue dress.  

ooc: you ARE evil!  [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Feb 22, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> "Beggin' ye pardon lads, but wernt thar anothern of yees... a lass?"





"Hmm, indeed there is." says Rovan looking out the window. "And she is much overdue from her errand. I am concerned for her. I am heading out, Ed, Hil, you want to come? And Quinn, why don't you come too. I would enjoy the company and tales of the sea." says Rovan with a grin.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 22, 2009)

Edvan shrugs into his gear, stands and presents his hand to the sailor.  My name's Edvan Chelwhistle, that's sshh-elwhistle, not ch-elwhistle."  He smiles briefly in greeting now that Rovan seems to have accepted the man.  He turns to Rovan and nods.  "I'm readys to go, Rove."  His previous smile turns to a frown.  "But I hopes you gots a idea where to look for her."


----------



## garyh (Feb 22, 2009)

*"I'll go with you, Rovan,"* Hilmdyn says.  *"I don't want you taking ill again without me around."*

Turning to Quinn, the barbarian extends his hand.  *"I am Hilmdyn Stoneheart."*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2009)

"Master Shelwhistle, Master Stoneheart, pleased to meet y' Aquaint'nce.

Mi Lord, Cap'n, we've tol the master o' arms we is set to sail." he says this as he pats his cutlass.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 23, 2009)

Lola
[sblock]
Rovan grinned, obviously happy with the kiss and the show.  He told Lola how exquisite she looked in her dress, then began to explain to her a dance he had recently learned.  They quickly went to a nearby tavern where three musicians played the flute, guitar, and drums and melded their tunes into a slow rythmic song.  One lady danced with Lola, showing her a writhing dance that involved hips more than feet.  Rovan encouraged Lola as she began to grasp the dance and put twists of her own into it.
[/sblock]

Quinn, Edvan, Hilmdyn, and Rovan
[sblock]
There was no sign of Lola in the temple area, though Quinn talked to one tipsy sailor who had come from Hedonist Street and said he saw a woman of Lola's description leaving Hedonist Street and going south on Beggar's Street.  There Edvan talked to a soldier that said he saw her going inside a tall building across from the Constable's Barracks on the same street some hours ago.  It was unknown whether she had left the building.  It was now night as the sun dropped over the horizon.

The building referred to was forty-five feet in height and had a door as plain as the rest of the structure although the building itself was somehow strangely stained with black streak marks, likely from the effect that the rain had on the stone.  There were two stone outcroppings at fifteen feet and thirty feet of height, respectively, used to catch rain water and pipes that led from them to drainage ditches.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2009)

*OOC:*


 if the outcroppings look to catch rain water, how does the water drip and make the dark marks?


----------



## Queenie (Feb 23, 2009)

[sblock]
Rovan grinned, obviously happy with the kiss and the show.  He told Lola how exquisite she looked in her dress, then began to explain to her a dance he had recently learned.  They quickly went to a nearby tavern where three musicians played the flute, guitar, and drums and melded their tunes into a slow rythmic song.  One lady danced with Lola, showing her a writhing dance that involved hips more than feet.  Rovan encouraged Lola as she began to grasp the dance and put twists of her own into it.



 Lola was very pleased with herself for pleasing Rovan. She hadn't been exaggerating about being a fast learner and anything involving her hips she was fairly proficient in so it was easy to pick up. She danced for Rovan and his smile pressed her to do more so she did. Finally she approached him and slid into his lap, wrapping her arms around his neck. "Why don't we go now lover? This is a beautiful gown but it will look better on the floor at home, I think." She grinned at him knowingly, certain what his answer would be.


[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 23, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> if the outcroppings look to catch rain water, how does the water drip and make the dark marks?




Quinn
[sblock]
Quinn notices that the stonework that drains the water looks relatively new in comparison to the rest of the building.  It's a plain building, and seems odd and non-descript for a supposed temple.  Quinn also notices that the marks are more like stains from a darker colored liquid, but he is unsure of what it could be.  The stains are also older looking than the stonework drainage system as the stonework is built over several longer blemishes.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2009)

Though the stains are most cirtainly odd, he is still unsure as to what they might be ... water ... blood ... whatever ...  so he refrains from commenting at this time. That, however does not mean he is not thinking on it. in fact he is showing signs of deep contemplation on his face, while staring at the building.


----------



## garyh (Feb 23, 2009)

Hilmdyn takes a look at the building, trying to see if it bears the marks of any of the local sects or cults.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 24, 2009)

garyh said:


> Hilmdyn takes a look at the building, trying to see if it bears the marks of any of the local sects or cults.




Hilmdyn
[sblock]
The priest took a close look at the walls and found several engravings of different cults, most of which he did not recognize.  The City-State had many gods that were worshipped, large and small.  There were small symbols carved into the wall to Yood, a god from the East, Botan a Druidic plant god, Sebel, a winter goddess from the North and others that he did not recognize.  Sebel was a goddess that involved human sacrifice, though her symbol of a moon and star was fading and Hilmdyn believed that she had not been worshipped here for some time.  Other strange symbols he did not recognize such as carved eyes, horses, shapes from star constellations, and so on.  It seemed as if this building had been used in the past for numerous cults that came and went.
[/sblock]


----------



## garyh (Feb 24, 2009)

*"This building has been home to many cults over the years,"* Hildyn tells the others.  *"I can't say who holds sway here know."*

_OOC:  Does Hildmyn recognize any of the more recent looking symbols as being associated with mentha-using groups?_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 24, 2009)

Hilmdyn
[sblock]
No, Hilmdyn does not recognize any as a menthe-using cult.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 24, 2009)

"So, we goin' in, or wot?" Edvan asks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2009)

Quinn looks to the others ... *GULP* "aye, in we goes." 

Step, thump step thump, step, thump, ...the old sald starts making his way to the door of the cult headquarters

Step, thump step thump, step, thump, ...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 25, 2009)

Quinn, Edvan, Hilmdyn, Rovan
[sblock]
Quinn reached the door and tried to push it open, but it was barred.  His efforts alerted someone, however, for the door was unbarred and opened from the other side.  A tall, broad hooded figure was revealed behind the other side.  He looked in disappointment at the foursome and said, "You are not members of this temple.  Go away."
[/sblock]

Lola
[sblock]
Rovan smiled at you and laughed pleasantly.  He seemed to agree with you, but wanted you to handle one more challenge.  He bet that you couldn't dance as well while holding two small glass globes, one in each hand.  A crowd in the bar seemed to have noticed your dancing and overheard his challenge.  They roared appreciatively and banged their mugs on the table in rythm to the song.
[/sblock]


----------



## garyh (Feb 25, 2009)

[sblock=Temple]*"We are looking for a friend of ours, and believe she may have visited here," *Hilmdyn replies.  *"My friend here"* - indicating Rovan - *"can give a full description of her."*[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Feb 25, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Lola
> [sblock]
> Rovan smiled at you and laughed pleasantly.  He seemed to agree with you, but wanted you to handle one more challenge.  He bet that you couldn't dance as well while holding two small glass globes, one in each hand.  A crowd in the bar seemed to have noticed your dancing and overheard his challenge.  They roared appreciatively and banged their mugs on the table in rythm to the song.
> [/sblock]





DT:
[sblock] Lola furrowed her brows together as she took the globes, inspecting them. "Ro, why do you want me to dance with these? It's been a long day, aren't you ready to go home?" Lola kept searching her mind for _something_ she felt she was missing, something she should be doing, but just couldn't place it. Rovan was here and happy and they were together and everything seemed right - yet something was just... off. [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 26, 2009)

Quinn, Edvan, Hilmdyn, Rovan
[sblock]
Behind the man the group heard a crowd on the level above howling.  The commotion sounded celebratory, but there was a touch of something violent and cruel in the festivities.  The man frowned upon Rovan's description and stated sharply, "There is no one here by that description!"  He then shut the door rudely in the foursome's face as they heard him picking up something heavy from the floor in which to bar the door once more.

Hilmdyn
[sblock]
From his behavior, you know he is lying.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## garyh (Feb 26, 2009)

[sblock=Temple]*"If that man's telling the truth, then I'm an emperor,"* Hilmdyn grunts.  *"She's here, and it sound like there's trouble brewing in there.  How do we get in?"*[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 26, 2009)

[sblock=Temple]Edvan will push past the others and throw his shoulder up against the door in hopes of knocking it open before the priest can drop the bar in place.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 26, 2009)

Quinn, Edvan, Hilmdyn, Rovan
[sblock]
Edvan pushed forth, throwing his shoulder into the door and forcing it open.  Although the crowd above is still yelling and are distracted from other noise, the three gruff men on this bottom floor see the invaders and prepare to force them out.  They each reach into their robes, showing leather armor underneath their otherwise bare bodies and pulling out maces in which to use against the foursome.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 26, 2009)

[sblock=Temple]Edvan grins at Hilmdyn.  "Getting in don't seems to be the problem, now.  It's the welcoming committee."  He quickly slips his shield into place and draws his hand axe.  "Hope you right abouts that fellow, Hill, or we gonna haves a lot of explaining to do."[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2009)

Quinn steps up to hill and edd and draws his cutlass. He looks to the three mace weilding guards and says, "if yees wants to peacefully leave, I might be inclined to aquiesse."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 27, 2009)

Quinn, Edvan, Hilmdyn, Rovan
[sblock]
The roar of the crowd above blocked the sound of the fighting that broke out on the ground floor.  Edvan and Rovan attacked first, with staff and axe, but only managed to push the lead cultist out of the way in order to allow Hilmdyn and Quinn to enter the room.  Hildmyn brained a second cultist on the top of the head with his warhammer, bringing him down after a wet, sickening crunch while Quinn travelled surprisingly fast along the left flank and gutted a second cultist with his cutlass.  The lone survivor who had opened the door responded clumsily, his counterattack easily deflected by Edvan's shield, while the large fighter responded with a hand-axe to the man's neck, which erupted in a shower of blood.

Hilmdyn, Edvan, and Quinn donned the robes of the men they had so speedily dispatched, while Rovan did the same by grabbing a dark robe on a nearby hanger.  This first room was twenty foot square and lit by several lanterns and stone steps lead upstairs to a higher level. Two wooden doors stood on the left and right.  The four walked up the steps to see a large hall.  This was a huge room with a ramp on the northern wall that led to a circular dais overlooking a semi-circlular pit. The pit was only slightly depressed, perhaps only three feet deep, while the center of the dais rested a stone altar with strange humanoid creatures carved in various scenes of writhing ecstacy.  The hall was filled with men and women holding candles and wearing robes that covered most of their forms, though the occasional glimpse of nudity was revealed beneath the robes.  The light from their candles caused the humanoid carvings along the altar to appear as if they were moving.

The dais also had a four small pillars and a canopy. The ceiling was open at its center, revealing the sun's last beams over the horizon. Stairs led up to this third floor, so that priests could throw a tarp over the ceiling when the weather was poor, although the third floor possessed celebrators who acted in orgiastic lust while watching a show on the dais. More moved to join them from the second floor.  It seemed as if most of the cultists were older men that led several women, most of whom were younger and appeared in a drunken or drugged state.

On top of the dais the four invaders noticed the show that caused so much of the crowd's attention.  Lola danced on the dais with glazed-over eyes, wearing nothing but a see-through glossamer dress that shimmered in the light of the candles.  In each of her hands was a curled asp wrapped nearly into ball-shapes, which somehow seemed hypnotized by the steady, rythmic movements of her hand and non-violent.  The dance itself was erotic and focused on movements of the hips, causing the crowd to respond with bawdy hoots and lustful sighs.  She seemed to her four friends as if drunk, and not of her own mind.  A pudgy man in purple robes led her to the altar, where he offered for her to lay down while pulling a long, curved knife from the folds of his robe.  The crowd grew more excited... the climax of the show neared... [/sblock]

Lola
[sblock]
Rovan understands your concern, and offers for you to lay down.  Somehow you are back in your room, dancing with the globes.  You don't recall how you got back to the house, but the bed does beckon.  At least Rovan cared about bringing you home...
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 27, 2009)

Edvan draws his axe from where it was hidden beneath his robe.  Mumbling some sort of invocation under his breath he hurls the axe at the pudgy man.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 27, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Lola
> [sblock] Rovan understands your concern, and offers for you to lay down.  Somehow you are back in your room, dancing with the globes.  You don't recall how you got back to the house, but the bed does beckon.  At least Rovan cared about bringing you home...
> [/sblock]




DT:

[sblock] Lola was again confused about the rapid change of scenery but chalked it up to the long, arduous day. She would be glad to be in bed with Rovan's arms wrapped warmly around her so she could just forget... whatever it was she couldn't recall. 

She laid comfortably back on the bed and beckoned for Rovan to join her, holding the globes up for him to take before he did. She smiled at him but she hoped he would not delay.  "Hurry up lover, I grow inpatient," she teased him. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2009)

Quinn looks for the quickeswt way down


----------



## Fenris (Feb 27, 2009)

[sblock=Temple]

Rovan knew what needed to be done. He knew the cost, he knew it was his own life he was possibly exchanging for Lola's but it was a cost that Rovan was prepared to pay and did not hesitate in paying it.

Rovan quickly conjured up another arcane bolt and fired it unerringly at the knife, trying to knock it out of the pudgy man's hand.

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 28, 2009)

Lola laid on what she thought was a bed, held out what she thought were two globes to who she thought was her lover.  And suddenly she heard the unmistakable scream of the real Rovan calling her name behind her and she was broken out of her trance.  She now saw that the bed was the altar of the strange temple she visited, the man who she thought was her lover was actually the pudgy, purple-robed priest wielding a curved blade, the crowd in the bar were actually robed cultists exhulting in her dance and the wicked end of the ceremony, and the blue dress was actually a shimmering gossamer gown which was see-through and left nothing to the imagination.  Worst yet, the two globes were actually serpents who had been hypnotized into passivity by Lola's dance and hand movements.  The asps curled tightly around her arms and began to hiss at her, while the priest realized his victim had come awake and raised his curved blade above her bosom.

And Rovan screamed once more behind her, this time in pain as an emerald arrow of eldritch power shot from his fingertips and blasted the blade out of the priest's hand.  Rovan stayed conscious, though the effort caused him to cough up blood as more crimson liquid also flowed from his ears, nostrils, and eyes (-5 hps to Rovan, -1 temporary int loss to Rovan).  The priest grasped his hand in pain as Edvan's hand-axe whistled past Lola's hair and cut a small slice out of the man's side.

Quinn leapt down into the pit and tried to push past the stunned crowd.  One drugged woman screamed and made to scratch at his face with sharp fingernails, but the sailor slapped her with such force from his free hand that she slumped to the ground in a daze.  Hilmdyn joined him, guarding his back and using his shield like a plow until the two men shoved their way to the base of the dais.

The crowd and priest began to react from their surprise...


----------



## Fenris (Feb 28, 2009)

Rovan grabbed his head as pain like he had never felt shot through it.

"That was fun" he mumbled. But it had done the trick. Lola was safe, for the moment.

"Oh to cast sleep on this crowd" he though wistfully as he wiped the blood from his face.

Rovan took stock of the situation, his nimble brain finding options, plans and schemes. Ones that for once did not involve magic. A smile crossed his face as he looked about for sources of water.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 28, 2009)

"Aye thar, laddie, ye best not be a doin' what it looks to be yees a thinkin a doin," Quinn says to Pudgy priest, "Fer that, I cannot aquiese to" then without further ado, he takes a swipe with the edged side at the perpatrating pudgy priest in purple, a deadly glint in the old salt's eye.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 28, 2009)

Edvan spares a brief glance at Rovan to make sure the man doesn't collapse.  He draws his second axe and stands ready to act if anyone should threaten Rovan.  "C'mon, Hill, you gots to bring her out of there," he quietly says urging his friend on.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 28, 2009)

Lola lay still as she took in her dire situation. The asps would grow more angry if she even moved so she would have to be quick in her plan. They hissed as they tightened but they were moving slowly so she took a moment and timed their movement. In one swift motion she crossed her arms and with the opposite hand grabbed the head of each snake. She squeezed tightly, trying to get them to loosen up a grip on her arms.


----------



## garyh (Mar 1, 2009)

Hilmdyn shoved through the crowd with Quinn, his hammer encouraging any who might grab him to do otherwise.  When the barbarian was close enough, he lunged and picked up Lola, intending to carry her free of the throng.  If the snakes were started, well, he had a prayer to Mhal that would help her.

*"Come, Lola,"* he grunted as he lifted her, *"we're leaving."*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 1, 2009)

Quin keeps mill's backkeeping any who would take advangae of the barbarian's flank find that it is a bad idea to meet up with the sailor's edge blade.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 2, 2009)

Lola's arms both snap inwards, and she succeeds in grabbing both asps by their heads and maintaining a grip as they struggle under her fists.  Still, she is unable to disengage them from her arms at first.  Rovan notices a small bin filled with what looks to be dirty water near the entrance and realizes that if he can fight through the crowd he could lift it.  It holds about a gallon of the fluid.

Several large men stepped forth to take on Quinn, Hilmdyn, and Edvan.  Hildmyn crushed the solar plexes of one such man, leapt unto the dais, placed his shield onto his back and half-carried Lola.

Edvan and Quinn missed striking their own opponents as their weapons were deflected.  One man got through Edvan's guard and stabbed him with a short sword (-7 hps to Edvan).  Edvan swooned, but recovered and stood his ground.

Lola yelled a warning as Hilmdyn prepared to jump off the dais and the man twisted, as the purple-robed priest tried to crack Hilmdyn's skull with a heavy candle holder from behind.

Most of the cultists had fled or were still fleeing except for the evil priest and four guards engaging Edvan and Quinn.


----------



## garyh (Mar 2, 2009)

Hilmdyn takes Lola to Rovan as fast as he can, then charges back into the fray to help Edvan and Quinn!

*"MHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL!"* shouts the barbarian.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 2, 2009)

"I see yees whshin to meet me aquantance, eh. Well Ye be sure and tell Cheron at the river styx that quinn will be sending more of yees to get him more gold,will yees?"

He then boldly faces his opponent(s) and will attempt to strike again.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 3, 2009)

Edvan hurls his axe at the head of the guard facing him and drops his shield.  With a yell he leaps forward and tries to wrestle the fellow to the ground.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 3, 2009)

Hill had dropped Lola near Rovan and taken off. But she didn't notice the mage's condition, instead she was wrestling with two snakes that were wrapped tightly around her arms. She did notice the bucket filled with fluid and she dropped to her knees next to it, forcing the wriggling snake heads she is holding in her hands into the liquid, and holding them there.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 3, 2009)

Hilmdyn jumped off the dais, avoiding another swing from the purple-robed priest and rushing to Rovan's side.  Rovan went to grab the bowl of water, but Lola shoved the snakes under the surface first as Hilmdyn dropped her off.  Edvan missed with his tossed hand-axe, and prepared to take on his attackers hand-to-hand.  Quinn took another down with a jab to the throat from his blade.

The fallen man was replaced by the purple-robed priest, who had leapt to the ground and struck Quinn with a glancing blow to the arm.  Edvan and Quinn were able to avoid the strikes of the other men by deflecting blows off shield and weapon.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2009)

"i'd send yees to davy jones' locker, but yees not worth the effort nor would he find ye to be a worthy prospect. So I will have to be sendin' ye to styx instead. hope ye gots yer gold piece to pay yon riverman."

*Whack!*


----------



## Queenie (Mar 3, 2009)

Lola continued to hold the struggling snake heads under the water until they both went limp and the bodies began to uncurl from her arms. With a sigh of relief she pulled the seemingly dead snakes out from the dirty water and threw their bodies to the side.

She stood and took in the scene, her friends having come to save her, the chaos going on around them, the draft she felt on her body, it was all much to take in at once.

Then she looked at her lover standing before her, blood everywhere. "Rovan! You're injured!" Her eyes welled with tears but she would not cry, she was tougher than that. She came to him and looked for any obvious signs of injury. "It's the poison, isn't it?" she said grimly, her lips kept tight to keep from trembling. 

Suddenly, she recalled the reason why she came. "Wait! I know what to do!" Her eyes quickly scanned the fighting for the pudgy priest, the one who had violated her and the one she craved stabbing that dagger into his own gut, "Get that key from around that b*$#ard's neck!" she called out to those engaging him. 

"Rovan, stay here," she said forcefully then bounded away towards the fight. She looked around quickly for that curved dagger that wasn't almost her doom.


----------



## garyh (Mar 3, 2009)

Not that he needed much encouragement, but at Lola's direction, Hilmdyn focused all his attention on the purple-robed priest.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 4, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Then she looked at her lover standing before her, blood everywhere. "Rovan! You're injured!" Her eyes welled with tears but she would not cry, she was tougher than that. She came to him and looked for any obvious signs of injury. "It's the poison, isn't it?" she said grimly, her lips kept tight to keep from trembling.



"Don't worry baby, it's nothing" replies Rovan with a wink and a grin that was not as charming as he should have been because of the crimson streaks running down his face. And his grin was a little weaker than usual, but that posion packed a hell of a kick.



			
				Queenie said:
			
		

> Suddenly, she recalled the reason why she came. "Wait! I know what to do!" Her eyes quickly scanned the fighting for the pudgy priest, the one who had violated her and the one she craved stabbing that dagger into his own gut, "Get that key from around that b*$#ard's neck!" she called out to those engaging him.
> 
> "Rovan, stay here," she said forcefully then bounded away towards the fight. She looked around quickly for that curved dagger that wasn't almost her doom.




Rovan smiled as he watched Lola's backside bounding away, and promptly followed right after her. He still had his staff and could help corral that priest if he needed to.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 5, 2009)

Lola bounded past the skirmish in the shallow pit and found the dark, curved dagger by the dais.  Rovan stumbled after her, but could not get past the battle occuring around his companions.

Edvan grabbed the man with the short sword and punched him hard in the adam's apple, crushing it and causing him to start choking to death.  Edvan then took the blade out of the man's hand as he fell, but was unable to move fast enough to deflect a dagger from another cultist who stabbed him in the ribs, causing Edvan to wail and collapse to the ground (-3 hps to Edvan and bleeding to death.  Failed Con check).  Hilmdyn rushed to his side, but was unable to strike the cultist down.

Meanwhile, Quinn quickly brought his sword across his body and slit the throat of another cultist in front of him.  The purple-robed priest tried to strike down Quinn, but the sailor smoothly stepped aside as the pudgy man stepped onto a pool of blood and slid past Quinn, falling on his rear end.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2009)

Quinn has no pity for any who would act so crasly against a lady, so he takes advantage of the falen priest...yes in deed folks, he strikes a man when he is down!

 "Aye laddie,"  he says as he strikes pudgy in purple.

*whack*

"I knows what its like to lose me sea legs too. As for ye mutnis actions, i fear the captn' will have ye the devil to pay, ye scurvy dog!"

the old salt has no love lost on him at all.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 5, 2009)

Rovan swings his staff in a hard, wide circle, not trying to hit anyone really, but to clear a path to Edvan and stand protectively over him.


----------



## garyh (Mar 5, 2009)

Seeing Edvan fall, Hilmdyn kneels down beside him.

*"Mhal, save this brave man,"* the barbarian intones, *"or to hell with you!"*

_OOC:  Cure Light Wounds on Edvan._


----------



## Queenie (Mar 5, 2009)

Lola gripped the dagger in her hand and came up near this new person who seemed to be with her friends and was beating up her tormentor. 

"You're a sick ^&^$$#$@%@$%$@," she let out a string of expletives as she stood over the cultist. "How does this look from down there?" She held up the dagger for a moment before bringing it down on the man. After stabbing him she ripped that key off the necklace that hung around his neck, "So you won't be doing this to any innocent girls again."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 5, 2009)

Rovan stepped forward and swung his staff awkwardly and defensively, yet somehow cracked the forehead of the man who had stabbed Edvan and killed the cultist (Critical hit for Rovan).  Quinn and Lola dove towards the last cultist, the head of the congregation, and finished him off with multiple stabs, the barely clad woman striking first followed by the sailor.  Edvan is restored to life by Hilmdyn (+6 hps to Edvan), and is able to stand up with assistance.

The battle is won, and Lola took a key on a chain from the neck of the purple-robed priest.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 5, 2009)

Rovan leans heavily on his staff. _Maybe this is why wizards all carry staffs _thinks Rovan blackly.

"Are you Ok Lola?" he asks "We need to find her clothes and things and get the heck out of her before the constabulary comes" says Rovan.

"Oh and if there is time, maybe look and see if these guys have any of that Menthe stuff, so you know, I don't die." says Rovan with a grin as he helps Ed back to his feet.


----------



## garyh (Mar 6, 2009)

Hilmdyn hands Lola his cloak to help cover herself, then searches about for the incense Rovan requires.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 6, 2009)

Lola took Hilmdyn's cloak and covered herself then threw herself into Rovan's arms. She buried her face in his shoulder and just hugged him tightly. But it was only a moment before she took a deep breath and stood up tall and let it out slowly. She tried not to show her concern as she looked at the blood covering him. 

"I'm... okay," she said hesitantly, not wanting to tell him all that happened, at least not right now, "But you... you shouldn't have done that!" she said angrily. "You have to take care of yourself now, you could have died." There was a pout on her face but the worry was very evident. 

"I don't know where my stuff is, my clothes,"   she blushed, "But I know where to go to look for what we really need, let's go." Lola led them to the room where the cultist had thrown the blue powder in her face and opened the door to the small room.

"Hill, do you see what we need in here? We'll open every damn box if we have to. Tell us what to do or what to look for."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 6, 2009)

Lola quickly looked around, but she was unable to find her clothes on this level.  Going downstairs the group was led by Lola into a nearby closet.  Inside was a small chest, in which the adventurer was able to unlock using the key.  Sure enough, there was a strange blue powder inside that seemed to be the menthe.  The group heard the horns of the local constabulary, however, and ran from the building before the law arrived.

Several odd things came about that night.  Lola, for one, had lossed her possessions but had gained a dress that she was likely unable to otherwise wear in public.  Quinn had joined their team and had felt somewhat lucky a;ongside them after his streak of successful combat attacks.  Oh... and the team was able to bring the menthe to a local alchemist Rovan knew called Cascade Brunwod.  The menthe wasn't really menthe... it was menthe mixed with several other narcotics, although the street name remained the same.  Anyway, Cascade was able to separate the menthe from the rest of the narcotics after breaking down the substance.  Then, using Hilmdyn's help, he was able to create the cure for Rovan.  Soon the magic-user was well again, and celebrated by burying the decaying head that he had kept outside in the yard near the group's house.

Cascade kept the narcotics as payment, but the group was able to get about 50gp each out of him.  It wasn't much, but it would go a long way for making it through the next week... until something else came along, anyway.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 8, 2009)

Lola spent the next bunch of days trying hard NOT to talk about what happened at the temple. She was relieved, no overjoyed, that Rovan was okay, the thought of losing him had been too much to bare. And her friends had proven they would fight for her, if necessary, and it made her heart grow a little less hard towards them. 

She spent some of her earnings on replacing her lost goods, though she didn't have enough to replace everything and not as good quality as she had before. 

She put her energy into getting their little slummy house cleaned up, trying to get the smell out and get it to acceptably clean. Now that they had invited Quinn to join them, this little place was pretty snug. Still, it was theirs and better than being on the street without a rood over their head. Perhaps they would again get a lucky windfall and they could sell this place and get somewhere a little larger. 

They seemed to have just enough money to fill their belly's and get drunk every night. With Rovan and her friends by her side, Lola was not complaining.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2009)

Quinn with his few possessions, sets up a hammok in a corner from the rafters ... home sweet ship home.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 10, 2009)

It has been a few nights since Lola's near tragedy, and she has recovered somewhat.  The group has earned themselves a nickname from those in the tavern, as they have become known for their boisterous behavior, merry drinking, and passionate dancing: 'The Wilders'.

The Tripping Trident is fairly packed this night, with several rough sailors having a drinking contest around the bar and two talented men performing as minstrels in the far side near the fireplace.  Magloc is all smiles.  Business is good, both with the sailors visiting as well as his usual well-paying customers, the Wilders.

Another man walks in, this one cloaked although strands of blond hair peak out from under his hood.  He looks around for a moment, showing a young face, before heading towards the sailors.

Edvan
[sblock]
You can't tell why just yet, but the newcomer looks somewhat familiar somehow.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2009)

Quinn is singing:

"there was a young sailor who sailed the sev'n seas, yo ho and a bottle of rum!..."


----------



## Queenie (Mar 11, 2009)

Lola brings another round of ale and wine over to her friends, sloshing it onto everyone as she roughly clunks the mugs onto the table, showing she was already a bit off kilter.

"So friends, are we drinking, dancing and gambling the night away as usual? I'm not opposed to it, though I think young Rovan here may be having trouble keeping up," she teased the mage.  "Keep singing Quinn, it'll keep the upper crust out of our bar!" She tossed him a wide smile then gulped down some of her ale and plopped into Rovan's lap.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 11, 2009)

Edvan gladly relieves Lola of one of her mugs of ale and takes a big drink.  "Ay, well, what _else_ woulds we do?"  He laughs and notices the young, blond-haired fellow.  He frowns at the niggling, almost-recognition then shrugs it off and turns back to his friends at their table.  "So, yesterday Quinnsy here was clop...  clop..."  A coughing fit cuts Edvan off in mid sentence.  His face turns a bit red and for a moment he struggles to catch his breath.  Tale forgotten he smiles weakly and reaches into his vest for his flask of medicine.  He hefts it a second judging its fullness, or rather more precisely, its emptiness.  With a grimace he pushes away from the table and approaches the bar.  He taps his empty flask on the hardwood surface.  "Mags!  I needs me some more of that Cure-All!"  He waggles the flask at the bartender and hands it over.  While he waits he glances over towards the new arrival.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 11, 2009)

"He was a young sailor since he was tall as his da's knees yo ho...what? Aye moppit, that hurt me feelins. Harumpf! ...yo ho and a bottle of rum!!"

he raises his still mostly full mug of watered rum to Lola in salute


----------



## Queenie (Mar 11, 2009)

"Oh, but you know I love you Quinn!" She leaned across the table, sitting precariously at the edge of Rovan's knee and kissed Quinn on the cheek. "I was just teasing you old salty pirate," she winked. 

She did manage a somewhat worried glance in Edvan's direction. "Whatever is wrong with him, anyone know?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 11, 2009)

Quinn blushes deep purple at the unexpected kiss, but recovers smoothly with an answer about edvan,

"that bein what i have headrd on the ship before is soundin as consumption, iffin yees askin me"

[fyi] consumption was the old world name for tuberculosis, if i recall corrctly [/fyi]


----------



## Fenris (Mar 11, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> [fyi] consumption was the old world name for tuberculosis, if i recall corrctly [/fyi]












*OOC:*


 You do indeed recall correctly 







Rovan puts his arma around Lola's waist as she sits in his lap and take a drink with his free hand. He was feeling so much better than he had been not very long ago. He had been silent more than usual though, his trauma has made him a little more thoughtful. But now he looked around at his friends around the table, drinking and singing and laughing. And Lola on his lap. They may not have much money, but Rovan was happy here and now with his friends. Roavn had plans of course, he always had plans. But for now, this was enough, he had enough to be happy because he had Ed and Hill, and Quinn and of course Lola. After Lola leaned over to kiss Quinn, making him blush hard, Rovan settled his head on Lola's shoulder and relaxed. 

Rovan's mind of course never relaxed, and he knew the money would run out sometime. He regretted, not for the last time beign able to loot that temple. Maybe they could break in. It was probably long looted by now, if not re-occupied anyway. Ah well, enjoy the moment he thought as his mind came back to the conversation going on at the table.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 11, 2009)

Edvan moved to get a refill when the blonde, cloaked man walked over to the sailors and asked them some questions.  He did not get too far into the conversation, as one of the sailors grew angry at what was being asked.  The cloaked man was pushed into several bar stools and tripped.  As the blonde man fell to the floor, a burly sailor picked up a chair to smash over him.  The man looked up in desperation and somehow recognized the Wilder looking to get a refill.  "Edvan!"  He yelled partly in surprised recognition and partly in desperation.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 11, 2009)

Edvan frowns as he still can't put a name to the face but, despite that, he steps between the man and the sailors.  "Hold there, friend," he says to the angry sailor.  "Magloc don't takes kindly to brawling in his bar and, well, it seems I gots some business with that fellow sprawled out on the floor.  Let me makes up for interrupting your party.  Mags!  Get these fellows another drink.  On me."  He winks at the sailor and roughly helps the blond man to his feet.

If the sailors take Edvan's bribe, he'll put one arm around the blond man's shoulders and escort him over to the table he shares with his friends.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 11, 2009)

"... fifteen sailors on a dead man's chest! yo ho and a bottle of rum ..." Quin stops singing as he seems to have mixed two different songs. H stops and takes a drink of his water rum and clears his throat to start singing agian when he sees edvan with the cloaked figu e.

"Aye maties , I cant seem to remember wish shong I was dringing, er singing. so, wish shong you wants to be hearin frem me sweet lips of shong?"
 fideen sailors on a dead man'sh shest or sailin the sheven sheas" he isnt realy drunk, but he figures he wont have to drink too much more to actually be drunk. 
(We dont want a drunken one legged sailor walkin no do we.)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 11, 2009)

Edvan's intimidating familiarity with the pair of hand-axes hanging on his hips caused the hooded man's assailant to reconsider his actions.  The sailor's companions look over at the Wilders and notice their seasoned look and and armament.  After some shuffling of feet, the offer of a drink is eagerly accepted as a way to get out of the conundrum.  

Magloc happily took three gold coins from Edvan, as the warrior takes his new blonde friend to meet the rest of the group.  The blonde man took his hood off and showed a boyish face, though the area around his eyes was wrinkled from a short life of considerable and unknown stress.  Yet his voice was cheerful and pleasing.  "Wow, Edvan.  It looks like I'm not the only one who made it big in the city.  Look at you, old buddy!  You've certainly filled out!  I never thought you'd be so tall."  He reached up to ruffle Edvan's hair in a familiar fashion.

Edvan
[sblock]
This was Erin Lightpath, a man who grew up in your hometown with his sister, Melissa.  They were only a few years older than you with Erin being the younger of the pair.  When their parents died because of some of the violence they found they were unable to survive and had to flee a local official due to outstanding family debts.  They fled sometime before Edvan had and this is the first time Edvan had seen Erin again.  Edvan had always been passionate; even in the face of his parents death he seemed more determined than dispondant.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 12, 2009)

Edvan blinks at the familiarity of this fellow.  And then it dawns...  "Lightpath?  _Erin_ Lightpath?  It's been years..."  He just stares at Erin for a few moments, not really believing that he's encountered someone from his home village.  He shakes his head and motions at Magloc to have another round of drinks poured when he finishes with the sailors.

Edvan motions round the table.  "These are my friends: that old pirate there is Quinnsy, and that's Hilmdyn, Rovan, and Lola.  This is Erin Lightpath.  He grew up near my Da's farm.  How's Melissa?  And what're you doing _here_, of all places?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2009)

Quinn speaks up to the introduction, "Aye matie, I 'm with another captain, now, so i would be apriciatin not spreadin word of me past if yee be so kind.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 12, 2009)

Lola stood and gave him a clumsy curtsy, then pushed a spare drink towards him. "Well met, Erin, the pleasure is all ours." Then she settled back into Rovan's lap, her arm draped around his neck. 

"Where are you actually from Ed? I don't recall..."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 12, 2009)

At Lola's question Edvan goes from smiling and happy to grim.  He motions with the mug halfway to his mouth.  "Don't matter; orks destroyed it years ago.  Just a few years after Erin here left.  Lucky, eh?"  He smiles weakly to attempt to lessen the sting of his sudden bad mood and with forced cheerfulness he says, "So, to friendships, old and new!"  Edvan takes a deep drink from his mug, wipes the froth from his lip onto his sleeve, and grins.  And just as suddenly as it arrived his bad mood seems to have vanished.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 12, 2009)

"Welcome Erin. You seem to have fortuitous timing, running into Ed like that. Any reason those saliors didn't care for your presence?" asks Rovan over his drink.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2009)

Quinn raises his mug to the toast "aye maties, to friendships old and new it tis!" he then takes a drink, but not a long pull like ed.. He doesn't say much else, just listes to 'Captain' Roven


----------



## Queenie (Mar 12, 2009)

Seeing Quinn take a swing Lola takes a drink too. She enjoyed the feeling of freedom and being able to do whatever she wanted now.

*"To friends old and new!"*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 13, 2009)

The man frowned at the mention of Melissa's name.  "She... she did not make it.  This city can be unforgiving at times."  The pause was awkward, causing the Wilder's glee to diminish, but as he was accepted Erin grinned widely again, obviously happy with the attention.  "I never got a chance to finish giving my pitch to the sailors over there, but I've been looking for some rough and experienced band that may be interested in a little work."  His voice grew lower as he said, "You see I've found out about a shipment of gems being transported in the city.  I'd like to get my hands on a share, but I'm going to need help to rob the wagon carrying them.  I'm not sure about getting you involved, Edvan, you being an old friend and all..."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 13, 2009)

Edvan becomes solemn when Erin mentions his sister.  "This city has taken family from both of us then."  He squeezes Erin's shoulder in a show of sympathy.

This job..."  Edvan shakes his head.  "I don'ts know, Erin.  Sounds risky.  And how many you approach about it?"  He shakes his head again.  "Just takes one o' those sailors to remembers the weasly little fellow down at the 'Trident and go to the guard.  And it don't look like you made many friends over there..."  He looks at the rest of his friends judging their reactions.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 13, 2009)

Erin nodded in understanding.  "Well, that in a way is just our luck.  Those men were the first I tried to approach, but they were angry at my interruption.  You're the first I've presented this to.  As for how I know about this, well... I overheard the discussion from the merchant whose shop the gems were going to be sent from.  The wagon is going to have two drivers and four guards and will be leaving at midnight tomorrow."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2009)

"Aye, captain that be soundin liks  work that  tis needin to be quick on ye feet, and i am none to quick on me foot.", says Quinn. Strangely enough he seems to not have noticed the 'ethical' element of the work.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 14, 2009)

"How much are we talking about Erin?" asks Rovan "I can't see such a small force guarding anything significant, or are they relying on secrecy?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 14, 2009)

"Spot on you are, friend of my friend.  You see, they dropped the gems off to get appraised under the guise of dropping of instruments and groceries.  Then they plan to pick them up using the same guise, hence the wagon.  Stealth can be more effective than brute force."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 15, 2009)

Edvan sighs.  "I gots to honest here, Erin.  I don't like it."  He takes a small drink from his ale.  "But I'm willing to listens to what my friends gots to say about it."  He looks at Hilmdyn, Lola, Rovan, and Quinn.  "Well, friends?  What you thinks?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2009)

Quinn looks to "Captain" Roven waiting to hear what he has to say first


----------



## garyh (Mar 16, 2009)

*"Gems are the bounty of Mhal,"* Hilmdyn says.  *"I think this is a sign.  Those gems must be ours."*


----------



## Queenie (Mar 16, 2009)

*"It seems too easy,"* Lola commented. *"However, Ed, I will stand by you if you decide you want to help your old friend. Of course we can use the money but I will do it more for you than anything else."*


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 16, 2009)

Edvan grins.  "Thank you, Lola, I 'ppreciate that.  I knows you got a keener eye for this sort of thing than I do, and, well, I haven't seen Erin here since we was boys, so...  No offense meant, Erin," Edvan says quickly, "but you gots to know this looks too good to be true."  Edvan pauses for a drink.  "So, Hill says 'yes', Lola says 'if you want', I'm still on the fence.  Rove, you and Quinnsy haven't had your say, yet."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2009)

"in a low voice Quinn replies finally, " Well, I won't be a liein  and say I 've never done any piretin' in me life on the seas, but it wasn' with out risk to me fellow mates. I will do so as long as I can be a part in this scheme. Me leg bein what it tis now, I promis you I won't be moven too fast.

In fact, if ye plans need bait of a fallen ol man, then i just might be aquiessin to that."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 16, 2009)

Rovan had been watching the exchange take place. Especially Lola as she sat on his lap. Lola has a good sense for these things and he learned to watch her in these situations. Still that last gem had gotten them quite a bit. The house, some wine better clothes. Honestly what did they have to lose. Still Lola's suspicions gnawed at him. 

"Erin, I am tempted, sorely tempted. What assurances, what proof can you give us that this is true. Other than of course a childhood friendship. I have a hundred friends from childhood I wouldn't trust with a single silver shilling. So no offense to you, as I trust Ed as I know him. But, I will toss my weight in to doing this if you have some token of trust, of proof, of evidence that can support your claim, and give us reason to cast our lot in with you. And I assure you we can do this if we set our mind to it. So if this is real, I would do a damn good job of finding something that will convince us, because we will get you that share." says Rovan as he sips as his beer and loks expectantly at Erin.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 17, 2009)

Erin thinks about it for a moment, than his smile disappears as he takes out a small knife and cuts a thin line across the palm.  "I need a share of those gems desperately, and I would not take the chance if I did not know.  I swear by the soul of my deceased sister that I tell the truth.  I am willing to take the blood oath on this."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 17, 2009)

Rovan stares hard at Erin for a long minute before his eyes flick to Lola and Edvan.

"That satisfys me, Ed, I leave leave this to your call, you know Erin best. And how dear Melissa was to him. We will all stand behind you and your decision." says Rovan finally.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 17, 2009)

Edvan nods slowly.  "In that case, I suppose we're in."  He looks like he would say more but instead he picks up a mug and takes a drink.  When he sets it down he says, "So, what's the timeline and the set-up?  You gots a plan, Erin?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2009)

Quinn witnesses the willingness of Erin to take a blood oath and goes wide eyed. A blood oath to him in his pirate, er, i mean *sailing * days is not to be taken likely.

"aye captain, I'm with ye." he says to Rovan, his eyes lingering at the sight of the cut for a long time.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 17, 2009)

Erin looked relieved, then tucked his hand back.  "I trust Edvan and his faith in companions, so I will tell you everything you will need to know ahead of time.  A wagon is going to the north-center of town in an alley off of Caravan Street to drop off supplies.  There is a funeral parlor there behind White Wake Inn.  Ah... I see you are somewhat familiar with the area.  Anyway, this Funeral Parlor is run by a landless noble named Count Perigsen.  It seems as if the Count has been taking care of the burial of some richer clients deposited in a nearby cemetary.  Well, it is said that his workers regularly pilfer the graves of clients buried with jewelry and send them off to a jeweler to be sold.  This jeweler is named Barsak, and he runs a Tinsmith store farther to the southwest to the Tinsmith Shop near the end of the Street of Crafts.  The gems are taken from the dead and placed in a brass box with some dwarven runes and padlock.  It is said that Barsak the Dwarf do not know the source of the gems, so the wagoneers are the intermediaries and work directly for the Count.  This is quite a trip, so I imagine that anything might happen along the way, from the Count's parlor all the way to the Tinsmith.  The wagon travels from the parlor to Caravan Street, then Regal Street, Silver Street, the winding Street of Crafts, to the door of the Tinsmith himself.  I'll listen to any plan you might come up with between now and ten at night.  I'll meet you here tomorrow two hours before midnight.  I'm willing to split the shares evenly, as I have the information and you will have the plan of action."


----------



## Queenie (Mar 18, 2009)

"That's disgustingly shady, I think we must help relieve this Count of his ill gotten gains for certain. Do you know how many wagoneers there are on the trip?"


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 18, 2009)

Edvan stares at Lola (since she was the last to speak) but it's clear he isn't really seeing her.  He mumbles, "Ambush...narrow streets...mummers' masks?  We shoulds check the route."  His fingers drum the table as he thinks but stop when he abruptly turns to Hilmdyn and asks, "How are you with animals?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 18, 2009)

Quinn looks at erin and asks," So, Ye be a tellin me that this scurvy dog is steelin from the dead? " , he shakes his head and continues, " I could nere  aquiese to allow me self to let this mutinous  rat to be continuin in this. I f ye please, though, humor an old salt and tell me the story of how he be a happuin upon this rapscalion?" He then props his peg leg on an unued chair and takes a drw from his mug.


----------



## garyh (Mar 18, 2009)

*"I handle them well,"* Hilmdyn replies to Edvan.  *"In the wilds, a shaman has to know animals as well as people, for the people's survival may depend upon that of the animals."*


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 18, 2009)

Edvan almost snorts ale up his nose when Hilmdyn replies then begins to giggle.  Sure sign he's reached his limit.  "If you hads a girlfriend..."  He laughs so much he can't finish his own joke.


----------



## garyh (Mar 18, 2009)

Hilmdyn glares at Edvan while his friend giggles.

[sblock=OOC]Okay, I walked into that one.  : ) [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 18, 2009)

Quinn chokes on his grog.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 18, 2009)

Erin chuckles heartily then turns to Quinn and says, "I happen to have some contacts that are interested in those gems.  In fact, I know someone who we could sell them to that knows how to keep quiet.  But I hope you understand if I am not willing to share all of my information until after we succeed in this.  I trust Edvan, but why give him or his companions any temptation?"


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 18, 2009)

"Oi, you done give us plenny of temptations, friend."  Edvan suppresses a chuckle.  "And we really might need your skill with animals, Hill.  'Specially if the horses bolt or somewhat."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 18, 2009)

Quinn belches and holds up his mug in salute to Erin." Good nuf for me " then to Rovan,  "What be ye plan, Cap'n?"


----------



## Fenris (Mar 19, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn belches and holds up his mug in salute to Erin." Good nuf for me " then to Rovan,  "What be ye plan, Cap'n?"





"Well, let's get all our ducks in a row. DO you bring any thing else to the table Erin? Or merely information? I want to know our full capabilities. But as Ed has been mumbling. A blocked street goes a long way. Now Erin, they have a chest for these gems? Could we carry it away or will we need a cart of our own?" asks Rovan


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 19, 2009)

"I have to admit I am unsure.  From what little I picked up they gather trash from the Funeral Parlor and toss it into the back of the wagon.  I believe the box is hidden among the trash, so perhaps someone might be able to snatch the box and carry it off.  The chest is large enough to carry under an arm, and I believe it to be somewhere between a foot or two in length and smaller in height."


----------



## Queenie (Mar 19, 2009)

Lola giggled too, at the comment and probably just a little too much ale before their new partner arrived. She listened to the planning of this theft. 

"We know people too, who have been discreet in the past so I don't think that selling would be a problem. It's all the other stuff we don't know about that is the problem. If that makes sense. It just sounds too easy."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 19, 2009)

"Well, let me never be one to turn down easy gain," Erin said with a toast to Lola and a smile.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 19, 2009)

"Aye maties, tis soundin a bit too easy here. In me pir, er um, sailin days the capt'n weemed suspicious of a job too easy, but he always says,'a profit still be a profit.'"

if anyone is counting, his mug is alone. he has had no refills. His eyes are still sharp, and not the least adled by drink.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 19, 2009)

Edvan shrugs.  "Easy or not, we done covered this ground.  We coulds sit here 'til dawn being all 'maybe, maybe not' but we done decided to do this, didn't we?"  He looks around at his friends and Erin.  "If I'm wrong, just tells me.  _Now_ I thinks we need a plan.  Or not."  He shrugs again.  "We coulds just waltz out there and wait for 'em to drives by and takes it from there as it flows.  I don'ts necessarily recommends that, just sayin'."


----------



## Queenie (Mar 19, 2009)

She looked at the gathered group hesitantly. "Well... I'm good at the stealthily taking part. Not so good at the planning part. Look where my last plan got me. But maybe my man here could use a little mojo to put the guards and wagon driver to sleep?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 19, 2009)

"An me eyes are still good. I could be actin all drunk and keep an eye on the thievin scalywag and see if there is any pattern to his actions. Who would take notice of a drunk with a peg leg any how?" Quinn thumps the floor with the wooden leg to accentuate his point.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 19, 2009)

"Here is what we will do, since we know the route, we set up an ambush as Ed suggested. We ready a deadfall of debris, lumber, barrels and the like to stop them. We set up three in front, three in back so they can't back out. Then I'll put as many to sleep as I can. The rest we take down fast, grab the chest and go. That is because Erin is so sure of the route, we just need the right spot. Narrow, hiding places, not many other people around, good escape route. I am sure Lola can find us the right spot." says Rovan


----------



## Queenie (Mar 20, 2009)

*"Which thievin scalywag are you talking about Quinny?" *Lola laughed. *"As for the route, that works as long as it's not a main thoroughfare. We should go check it out, maybe tonight around the same time so we have an idea what happens on the path." 
*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2009)

"aye, Moppit what ever you mean? which, huh?" he sputters with mock indignation.

"Actually Moppit, to steal from the dead is the work of a scaliwag. to steal from a thievin scaliwag is just plain thievin." he says with a wink.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 20, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> "aye, Moppit what ever you mean? which, huh?" he sputters with mock indignation.
> 
> "Actually Moppit, to steal from the dead is the work of a scaliwag. to steal from a thievin scaliwag is just plain thievin." he says with a wink.




As Rovan finishes his drink he chuckles at Quinn's comment.

"No no my dear Quinn. We are merley rectifying a previous misappropriation of goods for the benefit of the commerce and merchants of this city. This is a _noble_ act we are doing." says Rovan with a laugh.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 20, 2009)

Queenie said:


> *""As for the route, that works as long as it's not a main thoroughfare. We should go check it out, maybe tonight around the same time so we have an idea what happens on the path."
> *



*

Edvan nods.  "This is a good idea, Lola.  We shoulds do it."*


----------



## Queenie (Mar 20, 2009)

"Quinny you are just so funny," she took a big gulp of ale from her almost empty tankard.

"Yes, yes, we should go investigating tonight. We could be rich by tomorrow!" Lola wrapped an arm tightly around Rovan's neck. "But does that mean we have to stop drinking? I'm having soooo much fun..."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 20, 2009)

The Wilders walk in a tipsy manner through the route Erin leads them.  Caravan street is a wide lane lit fully by lanterns.  Caravan then turns south into Regal Street, which is a main street and has new cobblestones and seems to be patrolled more than other areas.  Silver Street goes west from Regal, which is another wide lane with residential homes and low roofs, but not as well maintained or lit.  The Street of Crafts is winding and runs north to south.  This street is rarely lit and narrow, with multiple side streets and alleys and broken cobblestones along the ground.  The Tinsmith Shop is quiet this late at night, although a lantern burns near the door.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 22, 2009)

Lola walked the route twice over, studying the streets carefully. She was quiet, and sobering up as the seriousness of the job set in.

"I think the obvious place would be the Street of Crafts. They will probably be expecting that since it IS so obvious. But we don't have another choice, the other areas are too crowded. 

We can use the oldie but goodie... someone creates a diversion in the street that causes the wagon to stop while the rest of us do the snatching. Normally* I* am the diversion," she smirked, "But in this case I think I need to be a snatcher." 

_ooc: Does Lola find any specific area there that looks better than another?_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 22, 2009)

" Hows it sound to yees that an old drunkin pegleg sailer in the middle of the road be the deversion? Me thinks that I see the nobilility of thewse actions  in respons to not allown these dirty grave robbin scurvy mutnis dogs to be continuin in their ignoble deeds."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 23, 2009)

Edvan shrugs.  "If I hads me some stolen goods hid in a wagon and then I sees some drunken pirate doin' the jiggity-thump in the middle of the road, I thinks I'd be _not_ stoppin' for him to kindly remove his arse from the street.  Maybe if we blocks the road with a bunch of barrels, maybe, and Hill comes along after they pass and blocks the way behind with a wagon and horse...  I reckon we could steals us one."  He looks around, scanning the buildings at the second-story level.  "Maybe we could finds us a balcony and Rove could waits and cast his little..."  Edvan looks at Rovan with a bit of wariness.  "...you know, little sleepy-time sorcery..."  He shivers as if he's had a chill down his spine.  "Then we takes the gems, easy-peasy!"

Edvan yawns.  "Seems fine by me but if you all gots better ideas, I'm listenin'.  What you thinks?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 23, 2009)

*snicker* "jiggity thump?" the old salt takes a drink to suppress his laughter, but after he finishes he lets loose with a belly laugh.


"ah....jiggity thump. aye. me thinks i would be agreen with ye maty. they most likely would be mixin me innards with the dust and scat on the road. Me thinks i would best not aquiese to that. perhaps I would pick off from a distance from a window or roof top, a flat one that is with me cross-bow?"


----------



## garyh (Mar 23, 2009)

*"I can cut retreat off, if we can find a horse to steal,"* Hilmdyn says.  *"And Rovan's sorcery would be of great help.  If we're lucky, they're all knocked out, and if only a few are, it still reduced the number in our way as we steal the gems away from those who steal from the dead."*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 24, 2009)

Lola
[sblock]
The darkest part of the Street of Crafts was after the Wayfarer's Inn, several yards south from a glass shop and a sharp bend.  Very few people lit up their homes late at night in the area, creating a pervasive gloom.
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Mar 24, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Lola
> [sblock]
> The darkest part of the Street of Crafts was after the Wayfarer's Inn, several yards south from a glass shop and a sharp bend.  Very few people lit up their homes late at night in the area, creating a pervasive gloom.
> [/sblock]




"Here," Lola motioned to the boys, "Follow me." She led them to a particularly dark part of the stress, one where there was a sharp corner nearby. "This would be the best place for us, I think. Around that corner, they would never see us."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2009)

Quinn looks about for an elevated vantage point. he will also look around for refuse to block the ally way with. barrells, empty crates, full crates, ...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 28, 2009)

Erin gave his own advice after hearing the plan.  "So we can probably steal our own wagon from stables connected from a tavern, or perhaps outside from one of the nearby farms.  I suppose wherever you get it, you don't want it to be from a place you frequent."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 28, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn looks about for an elevated vantage point. he will also look around for refuse to block the ally way with. barrells, empty crates, full crates, ...




Rovan is struck by inspiration and slaps Quinn on the shoulder "Oy, sailor. How well could we get our hands on a big fishing net eh? Rather than a cart, get a net. Leave it down and well anchored, we they show up raise it in a jiffy eh? I bet we could raise a net faster than get a cart out with the right rigging."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 28, 2009)

"As Quinn was drinking the last of his watered rum when he gets slapped on the back, Quinn coughs  for a bit before replying, "Aye! and me thinks I can still rig a net fer yees. A net bein a lot less skittish then a horse and cart and probably not bein likely to carry a sentance of being drawn and quartered or keel hulled."


----------



## Queenie (Mar 28, 2009)

"Do we really think a net is strong enough to not break as a wagon runs through it? How are we going to anchor it and to what that will be strong enough to hold it?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2009)

ooc: horses are skittish by nature and the sensation of the net against their faces will definate cause them to balk. you can make a horse walk backwards with your thumb on its chest, I have even done this to make one of my boss's egyptian arabians get into a trailor. and their faces are very sensitive.

*drops two copper coins in ooc bucket*


----------



## garyh (Mar 29, 2009)

*"Horses are skittish by nature, and the sensation of the net against their faces will definitely cause them to balk,"* Hilmdyn offers.  *"You can make a horse walk backwards just by putting your thumb on its chest, and their faces are very sensitive."*

_OOC:  Thanks for providing me with the info I said Hilmdyn has.  _


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 30, 2009)

Erin says, "Well, if you are set on purchasing a net I'll leave you to it.  It's pretty late and I don't see us finding a fisherman's shop to buy such a thing at this time of night.  Tomorrow night then?"  With that Erin bows and leaves.  It is late and you estimate growing close to midnight...


----------



## Fenris (Mar 30, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Erin says, "Well, if you are set on purchasing a net I'll leave you to it.  It's pretty late and I don't see us finding a fisherman's shop to buy such a thing at this time of night.  Tomorrow night then?"  With that Erin bows and leaves.  It is late and you estimate growing close to midnight...




Rovan laughs "Purchase a net. That's a good one Erin. Yeah whatever we can lay our hands on first will do I think. And we need a looksee at those streets in the light."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 30, 2009)

"_purchase?_ hehe right. purchase a net!"

as soon as erin is gone Quinn looks to roven and says,"we be needin a net eh? how wide is said ally way lola? We be not needin a net too samll to catch this shark that is bein hunted."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 30, 2009)

OOC: The alleyway is narrow... just shorter than about 20 feet while the buildings rise as tall as twenty-five feet.  There are a couple of shops run by mariners near the port that may have some netting, along with the fisherman and various ships at the port itself.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2009)

"I may be a needin an extra hand or two to gather said shark catchin net. any volenteers?"


----------



## Queenie (Mar 31, 2009)

"Whatever you need Quinny. Isn't it kinda late tonight to buy a net though?"


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 31, 2009)

Edvan laughs.  "Lola, dear, we've gots a pirate with sticky fingers.  Might as well takes advantage of it."  Edvan looks over at Quinn and rolls his eyes.  "I mean, 'sailor'."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 31, 2009)

The group thought of a few places in the city with nets.  The Wild Surf Tavern was still open and was decorated with nets hanging from the ceiling, the dwarf "Ghouly" Mab owned a few small boats and several large slaves that worked nets for him that he sold to market, an old sailor named Humar the Net Maker and a few old sailing buddies operated a small shop, and there was lonely Vernik of the Net Shop whose daughter went missing sometime back.   Finally there were usually a handful of sizeable vessels with nets to fish with anchored at port.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2009)

*OOC:*


Iwas actually thinking more on the line of a cargo net, but if all he could steal are fishing nets left out all night to dry, then I will have him take one of those.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 31, 2009)

Edvan looks thoughtful and rubs his chin a bit.  "Ya know, we coulds talk to ol' Vernik and tell him we woulds look into findin' his daughter if he lets us use a net, no questions.  What you thinks?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 31, 2009)

OOC: I don't see any reason why we can't say the net makers don't have thicker nets.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2009)

that 's the ol barkeep, right? i suppose an ald salt may be needs another rum...less chancy too, if he does so with  no questions.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 1, 2009)

"Ah, no.  Vernik, of the Net Shop?  Surely an old pirate like yerself knows Vernik?"  Edvan shakes his head and it is clear that he thinks Quinn is still addled by his drink.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2009)

"sorry maty, i just may be a bit tipsy from me drink. I got me people mixed up"


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 1, 2009)

Edvan grins and claps Quinn on the back.  "Well, unless we wants to steal one right now maybe we should gets some sleep and talk to Vernik tomorrow.  What you thinks?"


----------



## Queenie (Apr 1, 2009)

"Yes, I think we should retire home... I can't think of anything else we can do tonight. Tomorrow we'll get up with clearer heads and gather what we need for tomorrow night's adventure."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 2, 2009)

The group returned home and slept off the excitement of the night.  The next day they had travelled to the port area near the southern tip of Water-Rat Road where Vernik swept up his net shop.  Three of his hires repaired nets nearby.  Vernik was a middle-aged, worn sailor aged beyond his years with a balding pate surrounded by tufts of white hair.  As the party came up to him he looked up and said with short nods to each, "Yes, sirs?  Lady?  What can I do for yers on this fine day?  I think I knows a couple of ye."  He showed more recognition towards Edvan and Hilmdyn.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 2, 2009)

Lola waited patiently in the background, looking around the store at the knick knacks. Normally this would be her domain but the fact her friends already knew the owner would go much further than anything she could say.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 2, 2009)

Edvan looks over at Queenie expecting her to say something but when it becomes clear that she's leaving the chatting to him he turns back to Vernik.  He shuffles a bit and clears his throat.  "Ah, it's a bit _sensitive_."  He glances around at the man's employees.  "Cans we talk somewheres privately?"

Once they've moved out of the immediate hearing of anyone nearby Edvan begins again.  "Two things really.  First, we've heards tell that your daughter's gone missing.  That's a terrible thing."  He glances at his companions.  "I knows what its like to lose a loved one.  We'll looks into the matter for you and see what we cans find out for you."  He pauses for a moment.  "There is something you cans do for us, in return.  Just you loans us a net.  Stay late tonight or sends your people home early or whatever and we'll be by just after sunset to picks it up.  If you agrees, of course.  Now, how 'bout you tells us what all you know about your daughters vanishin'."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2009)

not that quinn would admitt to it, but while he was on ship he just _may_ have heard of some kidnapping going on, so he pays _very_ close attention to the details to ascertain what might have happened.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 3, 2009)

Vernik walked with the group near the shore, careful to stay in sight of locals since he did not trust the Wilders' intentions.  At the mention of his daughter he seems visibly shaken then demanded to know if the group had anything to do with her kidnapping, which Edvan denied.

"You say you don't know anything about this disappearance, but then suddenly decide you can come up here and promise to look into this if I let you borrow one of my more expensive nets?  What makes you think I would trust you?"

Edvan awkwardly tried to plead the Wilders' case, and Lola and Hilmdyn noticed a change in Vernik.  It was Edvan's very awkwardness and innocence that eventually won Vernik over.  "Fine, son, fine.  I got just the net for you.  It's the dimensions you seem to need and you can have it for a day.  Just don't be using it for anything that will get me in trouble with the law and make sure you return it in decent enough shape.  You do that and I'll tell you the tale of my daughter's abduction over a drink.  And then I'll be holding you to looking into it and maybe if you have luck there would be some money in it, too."  With that Vernik peered out his door and ordered one of his men to roll up a heavy bundle of roped netting that Edvan and Quinn threw upon their shoulders.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 3, 2009)

"You have our word, for helping us we shall do our best to help you. Thank you Vernik," Lola said appreciatively.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2009)

testing the strnds for their strength quin says "aye this be about perfect to be a doin what we iza needin.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 3, 2009)

"Well, that coulda gone better," sulks Edvan as the group walks away.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2009)

"Aye maty, seems he iz a bit on the scared side, if ye ask of me opinion."


----------



## garyh (Apr 4, 2009)

*"Of course the man's scared,"* Hilmdyn says, *"his daughter's missing.  I'd be more worried about the man who isn't scared in that situation."*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 4, 2009)

The Wilders met Erin that night, and the man was dressed in dark clothes a long-sleeved vest and rider's cap.  He was all smiles, though, as he asked, "Well, are you blokes ready to make our mark on this city?"


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 4, 2009)

Edvan makes sure he's dressed in dark, nondescript clothing, just in case.  He also carries (in addition to his normal gear) a piece of cloth to use as a mask for when the time comes and he needs to hide his face.  He greets Erin and rubs his hands together in anticipation.  "I ams ready.  Oh, yes."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2009)

quinn had reversed his sailor's uniform to that of a dark cloth (now why would a normal sailor need something like that?) and he pulls a dark colored bandana he had wrapped around his throat (and that is not for catching sweat? ) "Aye cap'n, ready." (ooc: are we at the place where the net is to be raised?)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 4, 2009)

OOC: At the tavern.  Unless anyone has any last minute preparations I am going to have you at the starting point at next post.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 6, 2009)

The group waited until the call for midnight was heard before setting up the netting, and luckily there were no pedestrians to watch the group work.  There were places that the ends could either be hung up or tied to, such as piping connected to buildings for water drainage and banisters.  Lola stands up on a stairwell that leads to the backdoor of a residential building where there is a wooden railing she can tie the upper-western corner.  The lower western and lower eastern corners can be tied to drainage piping, or somehow fastened to loose dirt between cobblestones.  The upper eastern corner would be more tricky as there is a single story building whose wall can be climbed and perhaps the group could reach the roof and tie off the final corner.  The Wilders searched their inventory to see if there was a way to better fasten the corners of the netting...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2009)

"mayhap we cin be stickin this in a crac in a wall?" he holds up a torch to show what he is refering to.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 6, 2009)

Lola pondered her luck in choosing her leather pants for this expedition, as she just realized she would be scaling a wall. She carefully climbed to the top, then had Edvan throw the rope up to her. She took a moment to best figure out how to tie / use an iron spike and hammer to wedge the rope into a crack in the wall without damaging the rope. 


ooc: Sorry for the lack of posting lately, I've been really sick and my daughter is sick too.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 7, 2009)

Lola scaled the wall with ease, finding hand holds where few else would have noticed and tying off the last corner.  She then drove a spike into the top of the roof and stretched another portion of the netting over this.  She tossed down her hammer and other spikes to Quinn who nailed down the other three corners before wrapping the tools into some cloth and tossing the tools back to the rogue.

Hilmdyn and Edvan stood as lookouts, intimidating the late drunk away who happened to wander down the street.  As the final preparations were made the Wilders and Erin moved into position.  Suddenly the sounds of a run away wagon could be heard along with the shouts and yelling of desperate men.  It was obvious that the wagon was coming, but much faster than expected.

OOC: You don't see the wagon, but the horse or mule is at a gallop and you can tell that they will be approaching the net the next round.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 7, 2009)

Edvan hurriedly pulls the cloth up to cover his face.  "This could be bad, Hill," he murmurs.  He's not sure what to do yet so, he waits.


----------



## garyh (Apr 7, 2009)

*"Fear not, Edvan,"* Hilmdyn replies.  *"Mhal will see that his bounty finds its way to his faithful servant."*


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 7, 2009)

"Oh, we'll gets the treasure, I'm sure," laughs Edvan.  "It's the horses I'm worried about."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 7, 2009)

Lola stayed on the roof while Rovan waited on the other side on the top of the steps.  The other three stood before the netting on the ground level and waited.

What came around the corner just then was not a team of horses leading a wagon, but instead an old mare pulling a large, rickety cart at a gallop.  Her eyes and nostrils were wide with fear, and a small quarrel jutted from the back of her rump.  On top of the rickety cart were six men barely fitting on top of the surface and fighting against one another: three burly hooded men wielding short swords and three men dressed in dirty rags that had an empty hand crossbow, club, and knife respectively.

The man with the hand crossbow swore as he was cut along his forearm and fell from the cart.  He may have been the lucky one as the mare and cart crashed into the netting full on, splintering away the harnessing that held the horse as the sound of her screaming from a newly broken leg pierced the night.

The man with the knife soared over all his fellow cart riders and slammed into the netting with such a jerk that his corpse became tangled in the mess and he hung upside down, his neck at an awkward angle.  The club wielder fell next to the mare and he received a kick that tossed him aside.  That left the three hooded men, who all were bruised as they nimbly had jumped from the cart before impact and rolled to a stop.  Each retrieved their weapons, which they had held onto or had not skidded far from.

The netting had given way in two places; one of which was below Lola's perch on the ground floor and the other had been at the stairs near Rovan's head.  The spike holding it and come loose, glancing Rovan along the brow and disrupting his spell.  

The cart had become upturned and its contents spilled.  In between the glaring, angry hooded men and the flailing, screaming horse could be seen a long chest... the object of the Wilder's ambush.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 7, 2009)

Quinn ducks to a shadow and covers his face, then draws his cutlass. it is apperant that something went wrong with the spell as they have all stood up. he re-appears with weapon in hand ready for a fight!


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 7, 2009)

Edvan curses with vehemence.  He had expected things to go wrong but this... this was beyond his direst imaginings.  He quickly seats his shield and draws his hand axe.  With a savage grin lost behind his makeshift mask he bulls towards one of the hooded men.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 8, 2009)

Rovan swore under his breath as he rubbed his head. This would have been so much easier with a Sleep spell. But in anycase it would have been easier without an competing group! Obviously these people were too lose with their information. Well at this point, we are taking from thieves so the ethics line up better. Roavn quickly scanned the street to size things up. Three of them 6 of us. Good odds, but no so good someone doesn't get hurt first.

Rovan aims an arcane missle at one of the hooded men, sending the bolt of energy unerringlu towards the man.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 8, 2009)

Lola's eyes gleamed when the chest popped into her sight. Her cloak was already up and over her head as she deftly made her way down the building. She had one goal; squeeze in between the combatants and grab that chest. And that's exactly where she headed.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 9, 2009)

Rovan recovered and he realized that his sleep spell did not fizzle.  Still, he decided to cast a _magic missile_ the first round instead, and the magical bolt slammed into the hooded man charging Hilmdyn.  The man grunted but did not stop, not even after Hilmdyn glanced his shoulder with his warhammer.  He returned the favor, expertly handling his short sword and wounding the priest with an attack that snuck through armor and struck under the armpit (-6 hps to Hilmdyn).  "Quit screwing around and finish them off, JJ!"  He yelled at his nearest comrade.

*"I'm trying, but he's actually pretty good!"*  The second hooded man replied as he attempted a complicated thrust, which Edvan parried easily with a followed twist that disarmed the man.

The third man seemed as he was about to express his own frustrations as his slash at Quinn missed, but he himself was stopped from speaking by Quinn's blade which sliced his arm.

Lola climbed down the wall smoothly, but she cursed under her breath as she was unsuccessful at sneaking around the trio because of a kicked stone.  Still she was nearer the box when she had to leap back from the screaming mare's kicking hooves.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2009)

_these be landlubbers me thinks by their speach_thinks quin. he remains silent lest his sailor way of speaking might give away who he is and worse yet, the captain and his crew (rovan and wilders).


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 9, 2009)

Edvan is merciless and moves in for the kill after disarming the man.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 9, 2009)

Rovan furrows his brows as he sees Hil get injured. _This needs to end fast _he thought as he cast he sleep spell on the hooded men.


----------



## garyh (Apr 9, 2009)

*"Mhal, grant your servant strength to gain your bounty!"* Hilmdyn whispers.

_OOC:  Cure Light Wounds on himself._


----------



## Queenie (Apr 9, 2009)

_Poor horse,_ Lola thought as the mare whinnied. She watched her for a moment, timing her kicks and movements, until she felt it was safe to dodge in and get to the chest.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 9, 2009)

Rovan's spell was complete and Lola watched as the mare went unconscious as well as the two surviving men wearing rags.  The hooded man fighting Hilmdyn swooned and also collapsed.  Lola took the opportunity to put the chest in a small sack she carried.

Hilmdyn and Edvan joined up against the man Edvan had been tangling with, dealing him several cuts and bruises.  Quinn exchanged a few blows with his opponent, both wounding one another with Quinn taking the worst of it with a glancing strike against his ribs(-6 hps to Quinn).


----------



## Fenris (Apr 9, 2009)

OOC: What has Erin been doing the last two rounds?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 9, 2009)

OOC: Huddled in a nearby alley closer to Lola.  He is not a combatant.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2009)

Though injured, Quinn continues to press the attack.
(4/10 hitpoints)


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 9, 2009)

Edvan knows that it is only a matter of time before guards begin to arrive and so he aggressively attacks.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 10, 2009)

Lola grabbed the sack tightly. She hissed, "I got it, let's go now!"  She moved down the alley a ways in case the others woke up and she had to make a fast exit. "You know where to meet if we get separated!" 

She looked up to the roof and nodded to Rovan, hoping he would meet her at the other end of that roof soon.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 10, 2009)

Rovan let loose with another arcane blast, while Hilmdyn finished off the same hooded target.  Edvan and Quinn missed striking down the last hooded figure, though he dove nimbly away from them while pulling forth a long dagger.  *"So what's it going to be?  Chase that girl of yours so that you may fight another day or come at me and have some more?"*  He jabbed his blade mockingly at the three incoming Wilders.

Lola tore down the street past a wounded, unconscious man in rags who smelled slightly of the sewers.  Erin broke loose at the same time and followed her flight.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 10, 2009)

Edvan doesn't waste time in talk.  He flips his hand axe to change to a throwing grip and launches the weapon at the man.  He follows quickly after it drawing his second hand axe as he goes.  It is his intent to smash into the man with his weight behind his shield and knock him sprawling, then finish the man off and get away.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 10, 2009)

Quin, not haveing a throwable weapon in habnd, launches himself into the attack, cutlass in hand and drawing down upon the all too chatty thug.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 11, 2009)

Edvan, Quinn, Rovan, Hilmdyn
[sblock]
The hooded man's snear disappeared as his bluff fails and he barely ducks a thrown hand-axe.  He lasted surprisingly well against the four remaining adventurers as they closed in on him, but as he realized he could not win he made the mistake of turning his back to run.  Rovan, who had jumped down towards his companions, tripped him up with a loud crack to the kneecaps and Edvan finished him off as he went down.

The four took a measure of their surroundings... there were two slain hooded men, one sleeping hooded man, two injured and unconscious men in rags, and a man in rags with a broken neck tangled in the netting.  Otherwise there was an asleep mare with a broken leg and an upturned cart with trash strewn about.

It seemed Lola and Erin had disappeared...
[/sblock]

Lola
[sblock]
Erin and you kept running and didn't stop until the sound of battle is long behind you.  You slowed down so as not to look suspicious to the city guard as you grow closer to the more lighted areas.  That's when you felt the chest in your sack.  It seemed solid, but with a lock on the front bolting it shut.  Erin asked with a smile and winded breath, "Oi!  That was both exciting and unexpected.  What now?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 11, 2009)

Quinn will start taking down the net. 'rule 15: leave no evidence behind'


----------



## Fenris (Apr 11, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn will start taking down the net. 'rule 15: leave no evidence behind'





Rovan rushes to help Quinn, it would be poor manners to not return the net, you never know when you will need another one. Rovan does give anxious looks over his shoulder though. He knew Lola could take care of herself, but still he worried about her.


----------



## garyh (Apr 12, 2009)

Hilmdyn helps take down the net, whispering a prayer to Mhal to give Quinn strength.

_OOC:  CLW on Quinn._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 12, 2009)

Keeping the code of silence, quinn gives hill a nod of gratitude.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 12, 2009)

Hilmdyn, Rovan, Edvan, Quinn
[sblock]
Hilmdyn healed Quinn until there was not even a bruise left on his body.  The four men quickly pulled down the net and rolled it up to carry.  Three of the spikes were left nailed in place since they were fixed tight, but Rovan grabbed the loose spike that had glanced off of him.  The question became, what was Lola doing and where should they try to meet her...

[/sblock]

OOC:  Good call on grabbing the net.   I was so going to use that if you hadn't grabbed it...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 12, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC:  Good call on grabbing the net.   I was so going to use that if you hadn't grabbed it...












*OOC:*


I know you would have. i have been watching you for some time in these threads!


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 12, 2009)

Edvan quickly retrieves his weapons, then moves to the sleeping horse.  He reaches down and pats the beast gently on the neck.  "I'm sorry," he murmurs.  "It wasn't supposed to happen like this."  Softly he feels for the large vein in the neck and cuts it.  He gets up and helps his friends pull down the net.  "Let's get the hells out of here before the guard shows up!"


----------



## Queenie (Apr 13, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Lola
> [sblock]
> Erin and you kept running and didn't stop until the sound of battle is long behind you.  You slowed down so as not to look suspicious to the city guard as you grow closer to the more lighted areas.  That's when you felt the chest in your sack.  It seemed solid, but with a lock on the front bolting it shut.  Erin asked with a smile and winded breath, "Oi!  That was both exciting and unexpected.  What now?"
> [/sblock]




[sblock] 
"We circle around town a little bit to make sure we're not followed then we head home. The others will meet us there I'm sure. It was odd that there just _happened_ to be another group there tonight..."

Lola did as she said and began taking a long and out of the way route back to their apartment. She kept a wary eye out for anyone suspicious following them but she also kept a wary eye on Erin. She never trusted anyone and she certainly wasn't going to start with him. The chest would wait to be opened and she just hoped that the others, if they didn't have to run off right away, would check the cart to make sure this was actually the right chest.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2009)

"thaat be all in the wagon, Aye?" Quin asks as he continues with his share of the net load.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 14, 2009)

Edvan did his regretful deed, while the horse did not budge until its final death throes.  Quinn and company glanced at the upturned cart, but the rank smell of trash mingled with what seemed to be the scent of unwashed men dissuaded them from a fruitful search.  The thought of the city guards coming to investigate was enough to send them straight home.

Lola and Erin took the long way home, meaning that she reached their home last despite two of the male Wilders hauling the netting over their shoulders the entire way back.  Both groups ran into their fair share of the curious people of the night, but no Wilder was stopped and asked what they were hauling home or why.

The men did not wait too long at home, either, much to Rovan's relief.  Rovan, Edvan, Quinn, and Hilmdyn had just pushed the netting into a corner of the main bedroom when they heard Erin outside the door asking Lola, "Ah, so this is where you call home.  Quite quaint."  The knob was turned and in came a triumphantly smiling Lola, chest-filled sack in hand.  She joined the men at their normal discussion place... around the bedrolls and near-empty flooring of their living room.  There, under lantern light, Lola took the chest from the sack and put it in the center of the floor.  It was of dwarven make, carved from dark, reddish wood and closed with a black iron lock that was wrought into the shape of a curled serpent.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 14, 2009)

"Oh crap," Lola swore, taking note of the serpent. The last time she had to deal with snakes... "And I wonder what kind of wood this is. Looks like a nice, sturdy chest."

She retrieved her thieves tools and knelt next to the chest. She rubbed her ruby pendant a few times, her new lucky charm, before attempting to open the chest.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2009)

Quinn pulls out a gold coin and bites it to ward off any lurking evil spirits, then makes a sign in the air with it to gather the good luck left behind, stolen by the evil beings.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 14, 2009)

Lola fiddled with the lock, but had forgotten to check for traps.  There is a gasp among the group as a small needle stuck out, poked her in the finger and left some sap, then retracted back into the lock.

Hilmdyn
[sblock]
Lola has been poisoned, and it looks bad... her thumb is beginning to lose color and turn blue.  If that poison continues through her blood stream and up her hand she could lose the hand and it may then continue and stop her heart.
[/sblock]


----------



## garyh (Apr 14, 2009)

*"She's been poisoned!"* Hilmdyn exclaims.  *"We need to stop it from spreading, or she could lose her hand, or even die!"*  He tries to remember the common poison treatments he used back in his village, and applies the most likely option to the wound.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 14, 2009)

"Ouch!" Lola looked closely at her finger. "Damned thing. I'm not used to picking things that have traps on them. Is my finger supposed to hurt like this?"


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 14, 2009)

Edvan blinks then glances quickly at his hand axe.  ...And decides now is not the time to make a joke about cutting off her finger.  Instead he tries to stay out of the way as Hilmdyn treats the wound.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2009)

It appears Quinn had a similar thought as his fingers made a hook shap, but comes to the same conclusion as edvan and takes a few steps back to give hill room. he the says, "you be needin any thing like water matey? 

without an answer he starts searching for a bucket.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 14, 2009)

Rovan swears and jumps up. He rips his shirt off and grabs a log strip of the rag, holding her hand above her head, Rovan quickly wraps the rag tightly around the base of the thumb trying to stop the poison in the digit.

Rovan looks to Hil "What can we do Hil? You got a spell? Maybe we can take her to a temple or go get a potion or something?" asks Rovan trying to keep calm.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 15, 2009)

Hilmdyn acted quickly along with Rovan, holding Lola steady as Rovan tied off her hand to stop the blood flow.  Hilmdyn took out Lola's dagger and cut a deep gash into her thumb and part of her hand, then sucked the poison out and spit it out (-4 hps to Lola from the cut and poison.

With all the excitement Edvan and Quinn crowded in to watch the proceedings, causing Lola to become flushed with anxiety.  She began to gasp and twitch until finally she retched up a flow of blood that ushered forth from nose and mouth -2 hps to Lola.  The rogue swooned and nearly collapsed, though Rovan caught her.

Hilmdyn
[sblock]
You have no idea why she coughed up blood.  The poison seems to have been mostly removed and the blood only seemed to flow from her after she reached a state of anxiety.
[/sblock]

As Hilmdyn and Rovan helped Lola recover, the color began to return to her cheeks.  Quinn and Edvan and Erin, having nothing else to do and feeling awkward, instead investigated the still-locked and most likely still-trapped chest.  Lola was no longer in any state to work either issue.


----------



## garyh (Apr 15, 2009)

*"I think I got the poison,"* Hilmdyn says, *"but I don't know why she coughed up that blood.  Perhaps tonight I can pray to Mhal for an appropriate spell."*

_OOC:  Maybe prepare a CLW and a Neutralize Poison tomorrow?  I dunno._


----------



## Queenie (Apr 15, 2009)

Lola wiped her mouth with the back of her hand, making a small line of blood trail across her cheek. She was trembling from the last's few minutes events, afraid at how the poison had affected her.

"I need to uh, clean up," she said weakly, "And get some rest. You'll have to excuse me. I can look into the trap tomorrow when I feel better. Or you guys can try to get the hinges broken tonight. I doubt they are trapped. But I'm not sure, if it's just the lock or the whole damned thing."

She began walking to the small room she shared with Rovan but turned back to Hill. "Did you say that um, coughing, wasn't from the poison? What did it come from then?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2009)

Quinn has seen amny a new sailor get sea sick, so he begins to clean up the coughed up blood on the floor.

When doen he will assis twhoever is working on the hinges of the chest.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 15, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> Instead he tries to stay out of the way as Hilmdyn treats the wound.






Deuce Traveler said:


> With all the excitement Edvan and Quinn crowded in to watch the proceedings...




Edvan _doesn't_ crowd in.  Feeling Lola might be better off if she weren't being watched by a bunch of big lugs he steps outside.  Squating down by the door he pulls his fipple flute from his pack and begins to play a slow, country lullaby that his older brother taught him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 16, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> It appears Quinn had a similar thought as his fingers made a hook shap, but comes to the same conclusion as edvan and takes a few steps back to give hill room. he the says, "you be needin any thing like water matey?
> 
> without an answer he starts searching for a bucket.




Quinn did find a bucket, but only in time to use to clean up the mess on the floor.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 16, 2009)

Edvan and Quinn gave Lola and the rest room, and sought something to do in the awkwardness of the moment.  Edvan settled for playing a haunting melody while Quinn and Erin stayed inside and worked the hinges of the lock.  The dwarven chest was quite old, yet well built and not easily taken apart.  At one point while the two grasped the chest they activated the poison needle once more while each of their hands were only a few inches away.  Erin and Quinn looked aghast for a brief moment, then shrugged their shoulders and went back to work.  Nearly an hour and four sweaty eyebrows later, the twosome popped the top of the chest off revealing five vials of a strange liquid, numerous small sapphires, and one very large green gem.

The green gem was claimed readily by Erin.  "Great work!  The rest is yours," the man said.  Erin's otherwise kind face turned somewhat malicious as he held the odd gem to the lantern light and his thoughts dwelt on private, dark things.  The gem seemed made of glass, but it sparkled slightly in the light and was very long, very thin, and of beautiful and unnatural symmetry.  No crystal grew like that, but it was hard to imagine an artisan that could have carved such an emerald or blown such a piece of glass.

Erin excused himself and suggested, "I would seek Apthon the Gaudy when it comes time to sell the sapphires.  He should run you a good price while respecting your discretion."  With that Erin nodded at the group, winked at Edvan, then was gone down the street whistling a strange, but happy tune.

Edvan
[sblock]
You recognize the tune.  It's from your old home and is comes from a bawdy song about a man who ruins his neighbors life after he finds that the neighbor has cheated him.  The tune is cheerful, yet the words quite disturbing.  There are several versions of the song and various offenses conducted.  It was quite popular...
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 16, 2009)

OOC: Can each player roll a d6 at home and tell me the result, please.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 16, 2009)

DT: 

[sblock] I rolled a 1 [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 16, 2009)

Edvan stops his own song and listens as Erin takes off.  Recognizing the tune Edvan frowns then clambers to his feet and re-enters their small home.  He scans the room then sits.  "I gets the feeling we've just been had."  He sits quietly and thoughtfully for a while before speaking again.  "So, what happened in here?  Lola ok?"

[sblock=Roll]1d6=1[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Apr 16, 2009)

Rovan frowns as Erin grabs the gem and the change that comes over him. After Erin leaves Rovan turns to Quinn. "We need to dump that chest quiet like in the briney blue. And sell the rest of this stuff fast. I would rather use Lola's contacts than Erin's. But if we are being set up, we need to get rid of any evidence fast. And get some cash to help Lola if Hil can't."

[sblock=ooc]
1d6=4 
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Apr 16, 2009)

Lola coughed and covered her mouth, afraid of what might come out. "Someone should follow him, letting him go is not a good idea. Obviously something is not right and we shouldn't let our new_ friend_ take advantage of us."

Lola picked up one of the sapphires to appraise it. "Anyone know what those liquids are?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 16, 2009)

[sblock= my d6 roll at home]
i rolled a 3[/sblock]

Quinn says " I just might know the place, However Cap'n, are ye sure ye din want to try and sell it too?" as he waits for an answer he looks of r som thin rope to be able to tie some rocks to and use it to anchor it as it sinks to the 'briney blue'.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 18, 2009)

"We can use my guy," Lola commented, "But what if these aren't even gems? I don't like this situation at all..." She looked closer at them.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 18, 2009)

Edvan took it upon himself to follow Erin, but lacked the stealth and tracking skills of Lola and quickly lost him.  He could tell, however, that Erin seemed to be heading to the northwest part of the city.

Hilmdyn had a close look (and smell and taste) at the potions and believed that they were each a _potion of cure serious wounds_, also known locally as Neb's Mending.  He estimated that each was worth 400gp if one was to sell his or hers.  Each party member took one.  Then Rovan and Quinn went to the waterside, wrapped and tied the chest along with some rocks in some cloth, then tossed it into the water.

Lola would end up visiting a surprised contact of hers, Hippotier the Kind in the bazaar.  He took the sapphires from her and traded them for 3000gp, or 600gp for each party member.  Hippotier looked at her once more in a disturbingly knowing way, and quickly made the exchange before gawking eyes could see too much.

The next day there was some talk in the town...

Lola
[sblock]
You heard from a merchant in the bazaar that it is said the thieves guild had attacked the beggar's guild for some valuable cargo last night.  The thieves guild in turn was ambushed by some unknown mercenaries.
[/sblock]

Edvan
[sblock]
You went looking for Erin again the next day, but instead ran into a street urchin near the thieves guild.  He heard a story that the assassin's guild attacked both the thieves guild and beggar's guild last night.  It seems the beggars and thieves were allied, and the chief assassin decided to disrupt the alliance with an ambush.
[/sblock]

Rovan
[sblock]
A drunk at the Tripping Trident tells you that the Overlord's men attacked a cart filled with trinkets from the beggar's guild.  It's unknown why the Overlord had cared, but obviously the simple cart must have had some important treasure to catch his eye and risk the citizens' ire.

Also, he heard a rumor that a Cult to Set, the Serpent God, was attacked by the same Overlord's men and their priest put to the sword a week or so back.  Seems that one of the Overlord's "men" is actually a female seductress.
[/sblock]

Quinn
[sblock]
You heard from a fellow sailor down at the docks that several gangs fought one another for an odd gem called the Eye of the Serpent.  Several casualties occured, and the gem has disappeared.  Two of the gangs are quietly asking around for information on who did the deed and where the gem is.  Rumor has it that they have a rough description of the culprits, one of which being a woman using skills that only males are allowed to practice under thieves' law.
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Apr 18, 2009)

DT

[sblock] What is the beggar's guild? This may seem like a dumb question but I needed to ask just in case I'm wrong. [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 18, 2009)

Queenie
[sblock]
Your character would not know all of this, but...

BEGGARS’ GUILD
Once no more than a collection of beggars staying together to avoid persecution, beatings, and robberies from others, the Beggars’ Guild has grown into a minor power in the City State.  Beggars are almost completely ignored by most people traveling the streets, allowing them to overhear bits and pieces of various conversations. Eventually, several
of the beggars realized they could turn some of this information into power. Some of this information enabled them to force the nobles to acknowledge their right to existence in exchange for silence.

The Beggars’ Guild now controls several smuggling operations in and around the City State, and are thus considered rivals by the Thieves’ Guild. The much smaller Beggars’ Guild maintains its existence through careful dissemination of information about the actions
of the Thieves’ Guild to the Overlord and the Nobles. It is a dangerous balance, harming the Thieves’ Guild beyond a certain limit would certainly provoke an all-out attack despite the protection granted by the Overlord, and not providing enough information might
anger the Overlord or the Nobles enough for them to withdraw their protection. In
either case the Beggars’ Guild would almost certainly be destroyed.
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Apr 18, 2009)

OOC: Thanks!

Lola returned to their meager apartment with some lunch for everyone. 

"So, it seems we've gotten ourselves into a little mess. I heard some rumors that it was this... beggar's guild who did the original stealing and then the thieves guild attacked them... and then we know what happened next. We could be in some trouble if this gets around!" She quirked a smile. "We're now _unknown mercenaries_, it seems."


----------



## Fenris (Apr 18, 2009)

Queenie said:


> OOC: Thanks!
> 
> Lola returned to their meager apartment with some lunch for everyone.
> 
> "So, it seems we've gotten ourselves into a little mess. I heard some rumors that it was this... beggar's guild who did the original stealing and then the thieves guild attacked them... and then we know what happened next. We could be in some trouble if this gets around!" She quirked a smile. "We're now _unknown mercenaries_, it seems."





Rovan laughed. "Well, I heard it was the Overlord's men that hit the beggars guild. So there are several stories out there, that should buy us some cover for a while. But what is a little distrubing is that I heard that the same group of the Overlord's men hit a temple to the god Set, put the head preist to the sword, and one of the team was a woman. So our MO is known but our identities are safe. For now. The more we do these jobs, the more we get known."
ooc: Did we get the posion in Lola cured?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 18, 2009)

OOC: Yes, Lola is fine.  So is Hilmdyn.  This chapter is nearly closed.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 19, 2009)

"The god Set, is that what that temple was? What's he about anyway?"


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 19, 2009)

Edvan shrugs.  "Don't rightly know.  But I heards it was the Thieves and Beggars in bed together and the Assassin's didn't much like it and attacked them.  Maybe we should keeps things a little low key, ya know?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 19, 2009)

Hilmdyn
[sblock]
Religion is free and open in the City-State except for one religion... Set's.  It is said that the Overlord and Set's priests have been enemies ever since the Overlord's youth, when they attempted to take control of the city.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2009)

through the talk,Quinn has been quite silent. not drinking, not evin smiling.finally he speaks in a break of the conversation, "Aye mateys, Thar be rough waters ahead. Me ears caught wind of two things. 

Firstly, the matey of ye, Edvan. He took a Gem called the eye of the serpent, and second, thar be a witness that got a rough look at one female with the thivin skils only lawful to men, if ye git the meanin moppit."

Quinn is quite serious now as he looks at lola as a brother would when she might be in trouble with their parents.


----------



## garyh (Apr 20, 2009)

Hilmdyn answers Lola's question, explaining *"All gods and their worshipers are welcome in the City-State.  All except Set's, that is.  The followers of Set tried to take the City-State from the Overlord many years ago, and there has been bad blood since."*

_OOC:  I rolled a 2._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 20, 2009)

Hilmdyn
[sblock]
Hilmdyn found out some information important to him on a personal level when he went to talk to several cripples seeking healing and alms on Temple Street.  There was a temple to Harmakhis, and his priesthood was strong here, practicing ritual sacrifices on slaves and criminals frequently.  It is said that Harmakhis has lost several followers and laymen to a new cult, however, which is causing animosity between the two religions.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 20, 2009)

OOC:  Are you returning the net?


----------



## Queenie (Apr 21, 2009)

"Damed that Erin, he screwed us over! If I see him again..." Anger flashed in Lola's eyes but she took a deep breath and let it out slowly. "I suppose it isn't all bad, since we did get this money for the gems."  Slowly her lips formed into a wide grin,  "And I have some shopping to do, so yes, I guess it was good timing. But I am concerned about this talk of a woman thief, that could lead to a lot of trouble. I suppose I could use a disguise on our next adventure if necessary, though it would be kinda hard to hide ALL the womanly parts. And also, due to my past employment, I may be easily recognized anyway."  She tapped her lips. "We don't want the assassin's guild or the thieves guild or even the beggars guild after us, that's for certain. And we should return that net and hear the man's story about his daughter - we owe him now and that should be our next chore. Though I wonder if the guilds will be looking for someone with a net..."


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 21, 2009)

"Well, I can picks up a tarp and cart to carry it a bit more concealed.  Other'n that..."  Edvan shrugs.  "I guess we'll haves to rely on the man's desire to gets his daughter back.  No time like the present, my Da used ta say."  Whenever they go out, Edvan buy a roll of canvas and a handcart or wheelbarrow.  He'll load the net into the cart, cover it with the tarp, and take the net back to the net shop.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 21, 2009)

The Wilders had spent all day after their last adventure checking for rumors and selling off their jewels.  They also had been mostly healed up after Hilmdyn prayed for more spells.  The last rays were disappearing from the sky when the adventurers returned to Vernik's shop, and he was quite pleased that they had returned the netting in the condition and time that they had promised.

"I want to tell you all about that night, but you look a little worse for wear.  Why don't you come back in the morning," he asked out of genuine concern, especially when he saw Lola.  As healed as she was, she had still been a bit pale from the effects of the poison and her condition struck a paternal cord in him...

OOC: Before we continue the next chapter, how do you want to spend your gold?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2009)

Arg ye matys, all this traversin about the land is a weaarin me peg leg down..Perhap me thinks a new one with a hollow spot about the size and shape of a dagger lined with leather like a sheath so it wouldnt rattle when i walk or run...that bein a start...


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 21, 2009)

"Thank you, Vernik, sir," says Edvan with a smile and a slight bow.  "Lola _has_ been feeling a bit under the weather lately.  We'll sees you first thing in the morning."

Once home again Edvan stares glumly at the stack of gold pieces in front of him.  "Never thoughts I'd say this but, I can't thinks of anything I'd likes to buy.  I means, gods, what's a man needs after he gots his very own handcart?"  Though couched in a joke Edvan seems serious.

[sblock=OOC]
Stuff to buy:
1 handcart
1 canvas tarp
hmmm....[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Apr 21, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> "Thank you, Vernik, sir," says Edvan with a smile and a slight bow.  "Lola _has_ been feeling a bit under the weather lately.  We'll sees you first thing in the morning."
> 
> Once home again Edvan stares glumly at the stack of gold pieces in front of him.  "Never thoughts I'd say this but, I can't thinks of anything I'd likes to buy.  I means, gods, what's a man needs after he gots his very own handcart?"  Though couched in a joke Edvan seems serious.
> 
> ...




Rovan looks at Edvan. "Well how about a coupel of chairs beside the two we have" he said with a grin. And maybe some other furniture for this old place, make it all cozy like. And I know I could go for some better wine and beer than what we have been down to. And a big hearty, rich meal always makes the sould feel better. I have another idea or three as well. But that'll start us."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2009)

"aye, a keg of win, a keg of beer and a keg of rum, three chairs and a cookin pot for the fire place for some stew, as ship's cook wold say. at least we be not havin to nail down the chairs during rough seas.

Apart from that and me new leg, me thinks with ye Edvan, not sure what to be needin here for for meself, other then the soul food ye mentioned Capt'n Rovan."

the following items are what he would be willing to chip in for:
Food

Furniture

with what is left over then the following: new pegleg with dagger shaped hollow spot: 60 gp
silvered dagger: 30 gp
silver tipped crossbow quarrel X 5: 5 gp
middle class clothes 5 gp
Drink(Keg of strong ale: 150, Keg of good beer 100) to be shared by all of the wilders
total personal: 350, leaving 250 to go toward furnishings


----------



## Queenie (Apr 22, 2009)

"Hmmm... I wonder then if we have enough to sell this dump and upgrade to something with at least two rooms in it? I feel badly you all are sleeping out here on the floor. In our kitchen. And living room. And privvy." She giggled at her own joke. "I think perhaps I might be paying for a trip to the doctor, though it might be hard to explain how I got poisoned. But that other stuff that happened, the throwing up, well, that scared me. Do we know that it's all gone now?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 22, 2009)

Hilmdyn
[sblock]
You don't see any other signs that Lola is poisoned though she is still fatigued from the experience.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 22, 2009)

Edvan laughs.  "We've beens here, what?  A few weeks?  And already you wants to move?"  He chuckles a bit longer before speaking up again, musing over Lola's suggestion.  "Not a bad idea, though."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 22, 2009)

"May hap I be holdin on gittin a keg each of strong ale and good beer then, Moppit? ME thinks a new home may be a better investment.Aye?"


----------



## garyh (Apr 23, 2009)

*"As near as I can tell, Lola,"* Hilmdyn tells her, *"the poison is out of your system.  I'd just recommend resting for a few days and giving your body a chance to recover."*


----------



## Queenie (Apr 23, 2009)

"Well, yes, I suppose it is a better investment but perhaps less fun...," Lola grinned at the sailor. "But that keg won't keep the rain off our heads. And it was just a thought anyway, a new place. I've never had a place of my own and sometimes I worry about losing..." Her voice trailed off. "But we _are_ kinda squished in here, all five of us." She shrugged.

"Thanks Hill, for taking a look at me. I'm just still feeling a bit weak and that bit scares me. I'll just have to be more careful in the future. Hopefully this feeling will go away soon."


----------



## Fenris (Apr 23, 2009)

Queenie said:


> "Well, yes, I suppose it is a better investment but perhaps less fun...," Lola grinned at the sailor. "But that keg won't keep the rain off our heads. And it was just a thought anyway, a new place. I've never had a place of my own and sometimes I worry about losing..." Her voice trailed off. "But we _are_ kinda squished in here, all five of us." She shrugged.
> 
> "Thanks Hill, for taking a look at me. I'm just still feeling a bit weak and that bit scares me. I'll just have to be more careful in the future. Hopefully this feeling will go away soon."





Rovan comes over and gives Lola a reassuring hug. "I am sure it will, it took me several days before that magic disease thing was out of my system. That was horrible, I didn't dare cast even after Hil said it was OK. But I will just have make sure you stay in bed the next few days is all" says Rovan with a wink.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 24, 2009)

The Wilders' went on a shopping spree and rested up before seeing Vernik late the next morning.  Edvan was in a bad mood, however, because his favorite red-haired flower girl was nowhere to be seen.  In fact, it had been a couple of days since he had last seen her, and he had never even gotten to give her a talk.

Through bleery eyes and aching heads they listened as the older man put to repairing a fishing net and told his story.  "My daughter, Vera, and I lived near here on the second floor of some nearby apartments.  Every so often I would leave her alone at night to go and finish up some of my work here.  I don't sleep much and wake up often in the middle of the night.  So, one night I found I couldn't rest, told her that I was going to go to work, kissed her goodbye, and that was the last I saw her.  My workers, Ponch, Tucker, and Mario live below us but had heard nothing as it was late and they were asleep after a hard day of work."  At this point Vernik sighed and the strength left his shoulders.  "I've accepted that she is dead, and I'm done with tears.  The lock on the door to our home had been jimmied and there were spots of blood in her room.  Whoever had taken her had not been gentle, and I doubt that she found any peace afterwards.   I don't care about the details of her abduction or to know how she died.  I just want to know who did this and see them slain so this never happens again."


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 24, 2009)

Edvan nods slowly and thoughtfully.  It wasn't much information to go on but they would try, nonetheless.  "I'm not sure what we'll be able to gets done but, by the gods, we'll do our best to gets you your revenge."  He scratches one ear and looks around the room briefly before turning back to Vernik.  "I hates to ask but you gots any enemies who might wants to hurt you or Vera?  Anybody hanging around your daughter lately?  A rebuffed suitor, maybe?"


----------



## Fenris (Apr 25, 2009)

"We are truely sorry for your loss. The hard working people of this city are far too often preyed upon by those with the power to think they have impunity to act as they wish. Tell me, how long ago did this happen? And have you fixed the lock?" asks Rovan


----------



## Queenie (Apr 25, 2009)

"Is it possible she left on her own?" Lola asked bluntly.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 26, 2009)

At first Vernik seemed gravely insulted by Lola's question, but then answered, "I suppose anything is possible, though my daughter and I got along well and there was no man in her life of my knowledge.  She was blooming into her late teens, however, and she began to attract more looks.  I served my time in the Overlord's forces against bandits, orcs, goblins and the like, but the men I fought alongside were more like brothers than enemies.  I had the lock fixed, however I still have the jimmied one.  I thought maybe there was a clue here and I used to stare at the thing when I wasn't making a net but darn if I could find one."  Saying such, he goes into some drawers in his shop and pulls out a badly worked lock.

Lola
[sblock]
The lock had been worked a few times with what looks like some home tools or crude lockpicks.  Whoever was trying to pick the lock failed miserably and was evidently a novice.  It looks as though he gave up at it before breaking down the door, as the slide bar is bent.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2009)

Through out the tale of the missing daughter quinn is strangely quiet. perhaps he knows more about the businewss end of kidnapping then a 'sailor ' should now, perhaps he just knows where  kidnapped girls in their late teens usually end up as. the best that he able to do is give a nod to the net maker as there seems to be a bit of moisture in his eyes and was that a quiver in his lip?

For the most part, he seems to be beside himself for comments.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 27, 2009)

"Hmmm..." Lola took her time looking over the lock, turning it this way and that before speaking. "It looks like someone NOT professional did this. Eventually they got fed up and just broke the door down, unable to get it fully opened. I find it odd that no one downstairs would have heard that. Also, perhaps Vera fought back and it wasn't her blood on the floor? I know this is hard for you Vernik and no no here is trying to offend you, we just want to help find out what happened. How well do you trust your workers?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 27, 2009)

"Well, they've worked for me for between one and two years now, depending on when they asked to be hired on.  I admit I was a bit suspicious at first, but when I pulled them aside each defended the others.  They all say that they were home at the time and were asleep.  Would you like to talk with them?  Should I call them all in here at once?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 28, 2009)

Errr... <bump>


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 28, 2009)

Edvan frowns a bit while thinking.  "Ah, no, I don't thinks so.  Maybe it'd be best if we talks with 'em when you're not present.  More likely they might slips up that way, if they do gots something to hide.  You tells us where they lives or drinks and we can talks to 'em on our own."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 29, 2009)

Vernik told Edvan that the three workers liked to frequent the Mermaid's Tavern after work, and sure enough that's where the Wilders found them.  Two ladies named Kallia and Clissina worked as exotic snake dancers while Jenida, Nineena, Winsome Gingit, and Miarila were comely serving lasses that took particular interest in the males of the group.

Edvan paid 16gp for several rounds of drink, being sure to tip the ladies heavily, while the group talked to the men.  Ponch was slightly overweight and looked a bit lacking in the intelligence area, though he was larger than his two companions.  Tucker was skinny, but tall and quick with a laugh.  Mario was olive skinned and fancied himself a ladies-man with passing glances at the girls of the bar and sly winks to Lola whenever he made a quip.

When it came to asking about the disappearance of Vernik's daughter, however, they were quick to agree that they had heard nothing.

Lola
[sblock]
You have heard it be said before that the Mermaid Tavern is a thieves guild safe house.  Also, you notice that Tucker and Mario have trouble looking Edvan straight in the eyes when asked about the missing girl.
[/sblock]

Edvan
[sblock]
The three men try to act like toughs and each carries a club or knife at his side.  However, they seem to be awkward with the weapons by their side and you surmise that they lack true experience with weapon use.
[/sblock]

Hilmdyn
[sblock]
You notice that Ponch tries to do most of the talking when it comes to explaining his lakck of knowledge on the missing girl, Vera.  The other two men nod in agreement with him, though they seem to be uncomfortable with the subject as they fidget often.
[/sblock]


----------



## garyh (Apr 29, 2009)

*"I'm sure you weren't involved, Ponch,"* Hilmdyn tells the slow-witted man.  *"After all, no one who was involved would speak so much on the topic in their defense.  And, of course, his companions wouldn't be nervous, either."*


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 29, 2009)

"That's right," says Edvan though he isn't quite sure what Hilmdyn picked up that he didn't.  However, since the three seem to be pretty unified in their denial that they had anything to do with Vera's disappearance Edvan puts into action his plan to split the three up: he buys another round of drinks.  Surely, sometime soon one of them will have to relieve himself...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 29, 2009)

"That's right.  They don't know nothing," Ponch mumbled strangely in regards to Hilmdyn's words.  His two comrades seemed to somehow inch further from him despite not leaving their chairs, each sipping their drink and looking nervously towards the door as if measuring their chances.  After a few moments Mario got up and announced his intention to relieve himself in the back outhouse and was surprised that Edvan also got up to follow him.  Edvan and Mario left for the moment, but this only added to the tension in the room.

Edvan
[sblock]
Once outside, Mario turned and shouted at Edvan, "What do you want with me?  I'm just trying to enjoy my evening!"  Edvan made clear that he did not believe Mario's story, and the man started to break down and blabber, "Look, I'm tired of this!  Ponch wasn't home the night it happened and when the news broke out we asked him where he had been.  He begged us to cover for him and said that he had been out drinking at the Mermaid Tavern.  So we lied to old Vernik, but the next day we find out that Ponch had lied to us!  No one here had seen him that night.  If we told Vernik that we had lied to him we might have all been out of a job, or perhaps even arrested, so we kept on lying.  Besides, even with Ponch lying about where he had been, I could hardly believe that Ponch would do such a thing.  But ever since I've seen more of how he treats the women we meet and the fact that he keeps spending extra coin that I'm unsure of how he got..."  Mario trailed off, a great weight seeming to have been lifted off his shoulders.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 29, 2009)

Quinn will try to lighten the mood by asking tucker and ponch about nets, things like if they had met this cvaptain or that captain from his sailing days. He will purposefully avoid mentioning anything about the botney bay or her crew.

some of his converestion will drift as to the prefered net of choice for the local fish and qustions as such.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 29, 2009)

Lola sat back in her chair casually but kept a very close on the remaining men. "It's such a shame about that girl, don't you think? I hear she was very pretty. Her poor father is such a wreck about it, he told us he was thinking of leaving this city because it hurts too much to stay here with the bad memories. What will you boys do if you are out of a job?"


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 29, 2009)

[sblock=Outside]Edvan holds his hands up in a non-threatening manner.  "Look, I gets it: you had nothing to do with Vera's disappearance.  So you gots nothing to worry about, right?  Big guy like Ponch, all sorts of unknown connections, I don't blames you; I woulda done the same as you.  The question is: where we go from here?  He shrugs.  "You takes your piss, go back in there and gets your friend, and go home.  And don't worry about Ponch."  Edvan turns around and walks back into the bar.[/sblock]

Edvan returns without Mario and sits at the table again.  "Well, I feels better.  Mario 'll be back in in a minute, I'm sure."  He smiles, somewhat humorlessly and takes a drink.  He turns and looks at Hilmdyn making sure he catches his friend's eye and nods briefly.

Edvan looks around the room, trying to nonchalantly scope out the other patrons and bouncers.  "I kinda likes the music in this joint.  Gots an exotic sound to it, ya know?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 29, 2009)

Despite the conversation from Quinn and Lola, Ponch and Tucker were still tense, and even more so when Edvan came back.  However, both relaxed when they saw Mario walk up from behind him and tap Tucker on the shoulder.  "Come on Tucker.  We're leaving," Mario said after giving Ponch a long, hard stare.  Tucker and Mario quickly walked out of the Mermaid's Tavern leaving their companion behind.

Ponch sunk deeper in his chair, and mumbled once more, "I don't know nothing about who beat up and snagged the girl.  Leave me be."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 29, 2009)

Quinn looks to ponch and says, Aye matey, ther be needin to worry. That is what ye says, then that is what it be. Here's to hopin the lass is good and safe somewhere. " HE then raises his glass and tilts it back as if it a a long draw, but only lets a small sip be taken.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 30, 2009)

Edvan ignores Quinn and focuses on Ponch.  "I sees why you like to drinks here: friendly girls, nice music.  Too bad your friends walked out on you."  He sighs.  "But I kinda likes the ale at the Trident better.  We're gonna go but you _do_ hear anything about Vera, you drop by there and lets us know 'bout it, ok?  See ya 'round, Ponch."  Edvan extricates himself from the table and, leaving his drink unfinished, goes to the bar and pays up his tab.  On his way out he gives Ponch a wink and says, "Later, mate."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 30, 2009)

To Ponch's surprise, the Wilders left and followed Edvan out.  A couple of the serving girls looked out the door and talked amongst themselves while Edvan's companions gave him the what-was-that-about look.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 30, 2009)

Edvan immediately pulls his friends to one side and says quickly, "Had a little chat with Mario.  He says he was home with Tucker but Ponch was out and bullied them into covering for him.  The man definately gots more information to give but I didn't want to makes a scene there where we're not known.  I think we shoulds hide, waits for Ponch to leave, then asks him some _pointed_ questions cause I'm not sure he coulda done this on his own."


----------



## Queenie (Apr 30, 2009)

"We don't want to make any trouble in there, it's rumored to be a thieves guild safe house. Perhaps they had something to do with her disappearance. Though I can't put together why the lock would be so shabbily broken then."


----------



## Fenris (Apr 30, 2009)

Queenie said:


> "We don't want to make any trouble in there, it's rumored to be a thieves guild safe house. Perhaps they had something to do with her disappearance. Though I can't put together why the lock would be so shabbily broken then."





"Maybe she was a price for admission to the guild? He wanted in and didn't have the skills to do it right?" wonders Rovan.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2009)

Quinn is finally putting two and two together, and coming up with keep your eyes open and mouth shut.Then he goes against his wone advice and says,"perhaps we be a needin to find something to hold against Ponch to gives us leverage again the boy? Eh, capn? Mateys?


----------



## GlassEye (May 1, 2009)

Edvan looks at Quinn and blinks.  "Ponch is a dead man, Quinnsy.  Just best if he don't knows it, yet."  He shrugs.  "Maybe it ain't too late to saves Vera.  He gots fingers, I gots leverage."  Edvan rests his hand on his axe.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 1, 2009)

The Wilders hid in the mistier parts of the aptly named Fog Street, down the street and south a bit from the entrance to Mermaid's Tavern.  Lola and Rovan stood together and talk as distracted lovers, while the other three members of the party pretended to be engaged in comradery conversation.  Ponch came out of the tavern a half hour later and mistook their fog-wrapped silhouettes for common passerbys.  He started to walk north along Water Rat Road and was pursued by the five.

The man was dim, and didn't even notice he was being followed until Lola snuck up behind Ponch and swept one of his legs.  Hilmdyn and Edvan grabbed his arms and the scruff of his neck before Ponch could react and drug him down a small, dark alley on the western side.  Quinn held his blade to the man's neck, while Rovan put a finger to his own lips in a sign that Ponch would best be served by keeping quiet.  Ponch got the picture and unconvincingly stammered as quietly as he could manage, "I told you I don't know nothing about the broad.  You best be careful!  I have friends!  Dangerous friends.  What's it going to take for you to leave me alone?"


----------



## GlassEye (May 1, 2009)

"You're a liar, Ponch.  Mario tolds me all about it.  So, you answers us a few questions and we'll leaves you alone.  First thing I wants to know: Is Vera still alive?  Then I wants to know where she's at.  And the names of these friends of yours what beat her up and took her away from her loving Da."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 1, 2009)

Ponch looked as if he was going to lie again, but a bit of roughing up loosened his tongue.  "Me and a friend of mine named Mack took the girl some time back.  Mack's the one who hit her, I swear!  Won't do you much good, though.  Mack got himself stabbed and killed in a knife fight a week ago.  We sold her to Liar Mukang!"

Rovan and Lola
[sblock]
You grow cold when you hear the name, as he is the owner of an establishment known for decadence among the city's elite and criminal underground.  The Pleasure Dome is owned by Liar Mukang, reportedly a far eastern prince, and guarded by more than 200 slaves.  Typically, guests can only enter if they are lucky enough to be invited.  Visitors can enjoy constant feasting and shows by the many harem girls that are used by slaves by the wicked Liar.  It is said that uninvited visitors are brought before Mukang in shackles and invited to tell a tale. Those that successfully entertain Mukang and his guests may remain as guests, those that fail do not come off well at all.  The man is well connected, and it is said that he sometimes captures free women despite the laws against such things.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 2, 2009)

Edvan nodded thoughtfully.  "So, Mack's dead and you solds Vera to some man named Liar Mukang.  You gots anything else to say before we go?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2009)

To help edvan make his point, Quinn presses his cutlass to his neck, but not hard enough to draw blood, . . . yet.


----------



## Fenris (May 2, 2009)

Rovan steps right into Ponch's face "You stole your boss's daughter. The man who looks after you, protects you, pays you. And you betrayed him in the worst possible way. You took something far more precious than coins from him. And for what? Did you want her? Did she reject you? You took her to rape her? To sell her for a handful of coins? You are such vile scum I fear I sully myself to be around you. Ed, Quinn, hold his arms." says Rovan with a look of disgust on his face.

Ed and Quinn hold Ponch's arms, pinning him against the wall. Rovan pulls his dagger and cut a strip from Ponch's shirt. He stuff that in Ponch's mouth before cutting his belt and dropping his pants. Rovan takes his balde as Ponch's eyes go wide and he struggles as Rovan cuts of his manhood as associated structures. Ponch emits a muffled scream through the gag before passing out from the drink and the pain. Rovan looks at Quinn. "Kill him and dump him in the sea, hopefully it will not reject his foul carcass." he says .

"I need a drink, and we all need to talk."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2009)

without even a second look quins says to Rovan,,"Aye Capn'.", then to Edvin, "We be needin your hand cart, Matey. I care not to soil me self of this sewage any longer then i have to, ifin ye please Sir."


----------



## Queenie (May 2, 2009)

Lola gulped to herself but her face stayed stoic through the whole gruesome proceedings. 

"I guess it's too late to wonder if he had anything else to tell us."

After the body is done with and dumped, she said, "The place where the girl is is the most vile of places. Truth be told, even I shudder to have to think about working there and what they do to the girls or even having to VISIT there. I wonder why they chose her and what Ponch's actual role in this was." 

She was quiet for a moment, pondering. She spoke slowly, "I guess I could attempt to infiltrate as a working girl but I really don't relish the thought. If you aren't exactly what they crave that evening they kill you."


----------



## GlassEye (May 3, 2009)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Rovan steps right into Ponch's face "You stole your boss's daughter. The man who looks after you, protects you, pays you. And you betrayed him in the worst possible way. You took something far more precious than coins from him. And for what? Did you want her? Did she reject you? You took her to rape her? To sell her for a handful of coins? You are such vile scum I fear I sully myself to be around you. Ed, Quinn, hold his arms." says Rovan with a look of disgust on his face.
> 
> Ed and Quinn hold Ponch's arms, pinning him against the wall. Rovan pulls his dagger and cut a strip from Ponch's shirt. He stuff that in Ponch's mouth before cutting his belt and dropping his pants.




At this point Edvan lets go of Ponch's arm and shoves Rovan back.  "Whats you doin', Rove?"  Edvan scowls at his friend and steps between him and Ponch.  "You gonna off 'im, do it clean, like a man.  Don't be the same kind of beast he is."  The look of disgust is telling in that one can't be sure if it is for Ponch or Rovan, at the moment.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2009)

"Aye Mateeys, this MuKang be no man but a vile beast"

There is a look of dangerous resolve in the eyes of the salt as he stands there with his unsheathed cutlass.

We be needin to be doin somthing, and me thinks an idea has come. Ye skin, Moppit is too precious, an the capt'n would be aquiessin to that I am sure. I may know some one who knows someone. from my sailin days, ye see.


----------



## Queenie (May 5, 2009)

OOC: So did we take care of Ponch yet or not?

"Thanks Quinny, I 'preciate that." She kissed the sailor on the cheek. "I have an idea though, someone I know from my more legal working days." She laughed at that. "She's always been nice to me, I think she's always hoping I'll come work for her one day and make her a lot of money. Anyways I think she might have some ideas for us short of me having to try to get in there myself."


----------



## Fenris (May 5, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> At this point Edvan lets go of Ponch's arm and shoves Rovan back.  "Whats you doin', Rove?"  Edvan scowls at his friend and steps between him and Ponch.  "You gonna off 'im, do it clean, like a man.  Don't be the same kind of beast he is."  The look of disgust is telling in that one can't be sure if it is for Ponch or Rovan, at the moment.




Rovan scowls at Edvan "Killing is too good for him Ed. He ought to suffer the same as he made Vera suffer. I saw he take his manhood and his tongue so he can't speak of it, and let him live in that agony for a while. See if that pain makes him enough of a man to stop beating on women. But fine, I'd rather gut him like a fish, but a simple slice across the throat is probably better anyway." Rovan conceeds.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 5, 2009)

Though Quin's anger is aimed at Mukpng, He still keeps his cutlass on Ponch while Ed and Rovan settle their feeling on this matter, and does so in silence.


----------



## GlassEye (May 5, 2009)

"I gets that, Rove, I really do.  But you can't makes this kind any more of a man."  Edvan grabs Ponch by the hair and forces his head back.  He draws his dagger but then offers it to Rovan.  "So, do it, then."


----------



## Fenris (May 6, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> "I gets that, Rove, I really do.  But you can't makes this kind any more of a man."  Edvan grabs Ponch by the hair and forces his head back.  He draws his dagger but then offers it to Rovan.  "So, do it, then."




Rovan takes the dagger and places the tip just over the sternum and shoves down, back and to the left catching the arteries there and puncturing the lung. Red blood foams up as the air in the lung bubbles up through the rapidly flowing stream of bright red blood. Ponch sags as his blood leaves his body and his lungs deflate, preventing him from even screaming out, though the gag stops that anyway. Rovan steps back out of the stream of blood, pumoing rapidly out of his body due to the closeness of his heart. As Ponch sags, Rovan wipes the dagger on Ponch's shirt and hands it back to Ed.


----------



## GlassEye (May 6, 2009)

Edvan accepts the return of his dagger and turns to Quinn.  "Quinnsy, if you gets me my cart and tarp I'll dumps this piece of garbage in the sea and meets you all back at the house."

Once the job is done (barring unexpected incidents) Edvan will return to their home.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 6, 2009)

(and yes, 'Quinnsy' does indeed help Edvin with the taking out of the garbage.)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 8, 2009)

The Wilders went through their list of contacts with one another, trying to determine who would be best to ask a favor from.  After some debate the five settled on Richelle d'Artua, a former courtesan who had been quite famous in her youth but presently brooded in her short tower in the Nobles' Quarter.  Lola had known her briefly; as the young rogue was being admitted into the Naughty Nannies, Ms d'Artua was retiring from her position as the head madam.  The old woman would make frequent visits to her former establishment, and she seemed to take a particular interest in Lola, sometimes encouraging her and others scolding her depending on how well Lola's education was progressing.  It was said that her support was crucial to Liar Mukang when he first established the Pleasure Dome fifteen years ago, and that she provided some of the first performers to entertain there.

She lived at the intersection of Regal Street and Silver Street, and was not too difficult for Lola to find.  What was more difficult was trying to explain to the guards that watched the Noble Quarter that the five belonged there despite their not-so-noble dress and appearance.  Finally, the city guard escorted to Ms d'Artua's tower whence the servants straightened the problem out.  Lola and her friends were escorted up several flights of stone steps until they reached the top floor.  Here, a very old-looking d'Artua lay on a divan overlooking her balcony and into the city.  She was all white hair and wrinkles, and wearing an old, faded dress that was meant for a woman whose various parts were firmer and better defied gravity.

She clucked while getting up, "Lola, Lola...  I can't believe you ran off from the profession.  Look at you now.  Beautiful, but it's obvious no one has done your hair in quite sometime and you lack the make-up to put some color in those cheeks.  Once I heard your story, I had hoped you had some secret plot lined up.  But instead I see from the dress and stance of your companions that you brought your man down with you.  Ah, I fear time has not treated either of us well."


----------



## Queenie (May 8, 2009)

"It's so wonderful to see you too Richelle," Lola grinned, not letting the woman's barbs get her down. "You seem to have done well for yourself here," she said as she looked around. "I'm jealous," she lied.

After making some small talk Lola started. "I know you know I didn't come here just to chat. I need some information and some help. I am looking for someone who is missing. And I'm pretty sure Liar's got her."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 8, 2009)

"Ha!  You don't just go walking in to Liar's den and sweep this girl away.  What will you offer Liar's for her?  And why is this girl so important anyway?  Is she a princess or daughter of some earl?  And who are your friends, and why would Liar's allow them to attend his revelries."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 9, 2009)

The woman noted the silence of the Wilders' and continued.  "What, don't know her name?  My dears, women are lucky to reach my age in a world such as this.  So some serf girl was abducted.  At least she can say that she had been entertainment at the Pleasure Dome.  Ah, what I wouldn't give to attend something like that again.  But now I'm a broken down old woman with faded memories of youth and what it was like to be desired."  The callousness of her attitude struck the Wilders.  It was obvious that the woman had never been the entertainment, but usually the entertained.  It was also obvious she had at least known the owner and establishment well enough.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2009)

*Ahem* Quinn steps 1 pace forward after waiting far another to speak, but seeing none other then lola speaking he says a word or two,
"Good day to ye Moppi, er...Mi lady," he starts with a bit of stuttering, while fidgiting with his clothing," What Miss Lola has diplomaticly left out, was that the girl we be searchin for is the daughter of a distraut father, after she was stolan from her home. She was put in this *ahem* employ of the pleasure dome as a forced slave, rather then the rumored custom of being an invited guest."

Havbing said this much to one of much greater station he he then steps back to where he was and returns to silence with a difinate blush to his ears and cheeks.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 11, 2009)

"Hmph.  So now I suppose I know why you came to me.  We both want into the Pleasure Dome; you so you can rescue this girl while I myself attempt one more time to bask in adoration.  Well, I can't just bring in five waifs off the street and try to pass them off as worthies.  We'll need to send an invitation which will by us time to make you more presentable.  You with the peg leg, how do you feel about wearing an eye patch?  It would make you more dashing.  And you, priest!  How do you feel about acting out the role of a decadent you may normally despise?  Rovan, you are going to need to wear a mask or some other disguise perhaps, since some may recognize you there.  Lola, you are going to be a redhead and we might have to cut that hair shorter or at least give it a unique look fitting a dancer from far off lands.  You, quiet one in the back!  You look strong.  How about being a body guard?"  The woman started having a lot of new ideas on how the group would look and what roles the five would play.  The discussion dealt about all five Wilders pretending to be foreign to the city, and all posing as the rich, exotic, and successful.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2009)

"Aye, Apatch it is then. as long as ye not be needin me hand to grow a hook, eh?" he wiggles his ten fingers with a smile.

He then stares off into space trying to remember some port from a far off place with an easy accent to copy.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 12, 2009)

It wasn't an easy week getting prepared for Richelle d'Artua's return to the Pleasure Dome.  The Wilders were treated like servants at night, and trained by Richelle and some of her old codger friends during the day.  But they held their tongues and took the opportunity to learn.

Lola became the Madam Lanolan of the Five Emerald Veils, and had her hair dyed red as a means of disguise.  Her outfit consisted of a green veil over her face, a green tunic that showed her mid-drift, a short green skirt, and two green streams of cloth that she danced with by flinging them around her body.  Each of these streams were about five feet long, while she also carried two steel fans by her hips that she had sharpened, "just in case".  Lola picked up several new dances with these items and was told by Richelle to stay veiled and silent to complete her disguise.  No reason to alert any old acquaintances.  She was said to be from a mythical land called Aerland.  Otherwise she remained unarmored for this disguise.

Rovan became Master Roan, also from Aerland.  He was to act as Madam Lanolan's silent and black-masked servant.  His face disguise matched hers in order to keep him from being detected by any nobles that might recognize him at the bar.  Otherwise he had to pick up an act in order to be part of Lola's act and he learned how to juggle and throw a half-dozen lead balls (1d3 damage each, range 20 feet).

Quinn became Quincy Destadt, a roguish merchant with a dashing eyepatch and fine scarlet clothes.  His story was that he was a merchant and trader travelling the world when he was asked to become the naval escort to Madam Lanolan.  He would tell folks that he had arrived from the Botany Bay earlier than its last visit and that he had been staying with Master Roan and the madam at Richelle's house for many months.  An old trader of spice called Killian taught him about the nearby ports and their preferred imports and exports to help round off the disguise, along with teaching him about fine ales and wines.  Quinn was to wear his armor and rapier, newly polished and shone.

Hilmdyn was to be Earl Dan Hillby, the Copper Lordling.  He was to say he had recently come to wealth by finding a new copper mine northwest of the city.  Supposedly he had a clan of gnomes mining the new find for him and was in the city to enjoy himself.  Since he had some free time and wealth he had agreed to be the madam's armed escort to the Pleasure Dome.  While there he learned how to smelt, mold, and work copper metal and some fundamentals in developing bronze by a retired, crusty smith called Larn.  Hilmdyn had his own armor and weapon polished.

Edvan was to be Captain Edward von Agnok, Cavalry Officer of the Black Blade Mercenaries, a newfound group to the east.  He was currently on leave and had visited Richelle to seek wisdom from her when she asked him the favor to escort the madam as an armed escort.  Edvan wore his armor, newly polished, but was given a polished cavalry sabre to accompany his hand-axe.  The sabre was meant more for decoration, but was necessary to complete the disguise.  While there he learned from a portly, white-haired gentleman named von Hoost the way of cavalry tactics on the battlefield and horseback riding.

The Wilders were nearly ready to leave, but Richelle encouraged them to leave any gear that would impede their disguises behind.


----------



## Queenie (May 12, 2009)

Lola stared at herself in the mirror, the red hair was off putting. It was certainly exotic but she preferred her black shiny hair, it suited her. _At least we didn't have to cut it,_ she mused.

"I don't know where I am going to hide anything in this outfit. I'm wondering Richelle, how do you think we will be able to retrieve this girl from the Pleasure Dome? I mean, just walking out with her probably won't work."


----------



## garyh (May 12, 2009)

*"I feel a fool, playing a bloody earl,"* Hilmdyn said.  *"But at least I have the knowledge of Mhal's dominions to guide me in my disguise."*

*"Earl...  bah!  King, one day, maybe...  why not?"*


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2009)

Quinn holds his cutlass in his hands and sighs. "there ye go,love. I'll be back for ye soon.." he says to his cutlass

to ' Madam Lanolan' he says,
"Aye Moppit. If ye don't be mindin', Ye thinks Me outfit can hide a thing or two for ye?"

as he speaks he paces slowly to walk as dignified as one dould with a peg leg and no depth perception. He bumps into rovan accidently and appologizes for the blind spot. he then gets an idea as he walks about and 'bumps' into edvan to see if he can figure where he is hiding weapons or coins, "aye, thar' sorry matey.", he says, pating him on the sholder in a friendly gesture.


----------



## GlassEye (May 12, 2009)

Edvan, nursing a scowl and impatient with the delay this charade is causing, nearly growls at Quinn in bad temper.  He shrugs off Quinn's friendly hand and says, "Gets off me, 'mate'."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 12, 2009)

Richelle answered, "Well, I can get you in and a disguise that will get you out.  Trying to get one of the Pleasure Dome slaves out... well, you want to play hero.  I'm sure you'll come up with something?  Ready?"

OOC: Will need to know what spells Hilmdyn and Rovan will memorize/pray for...


----------



## Queenie (May 13, 2009)

Lola tucked her thieves tools into an unmentionable area of her costume.

ooc: Are the potions in vials or large potion containers? Can I fit a vial in my costume? If so, I'm taking the cure serious potion with me too.


----------



## Fenris (May 13, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Richelle answered, "Well, I can get you in and a disguise that will get you out.  Trying to get one of the Pleasure Dome slaves out... well, you want to play hero.  I'm sure you'll come up with something?  Ready?"
> 
> OOC: Will need to know what spells Hilmdyn and Rovan will memorize/pray for...




OOC: Sleep x2 and Magic Missle

Rovan sank into his role easily. In many ways this was a return for him and he offered his own advice to the others, though he was no longer a part of the circle, he had been active more recently than some of Richelle's ancient crew. They knew theur stuff, but some of it was a little dusty for a younger noble.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 13, 2009)

Lola poured one of her potions into an empty wine flask and tucked it inside a large chest of Richelle's in order to slip it inside Liar's establishment, along with most of the Wilders' money and Rovan's spellbook.  The chest was carried by two strapping young guards of Richelle who followed the group and seemed amatuerish with their given short swords.  Their names were Rigald and Bern, and they kept close to the woman.

Richelle gave the Wilders one more positive appraisal before the group set out.  Richelle led them with her head high, while wearing a black and silver dress that once long ago must have looked well on her.

The Pleasure Dome was a tall building, about 30 feet high with a green dome that rose an additional 10 feet above the roof.  Columns of red marble were spread out to hold the front facade.  Double doors led into it and were guarded by four strong-looking men wearing leather armor and who had sheathed two-handed swords.  Richelle handed one an invitation from Liar Mukang himself and the group was allowed admittance.

The inside of the hall they found themselves in had an expensive marble fountain on the northern wall, while the room was otherwise lined with statues of nymphs frolicking.  The room was fifteen feet from floor to ceiling.  A large staircase led upwards, but a small man named Dullon met the group at the base of the larger one.  He led the group up the staircase where they were exposed to a large hall.  This huge room had a gladatorial pit in the center and a few men cheering at the site below.  Three men in rags were just pushed into the arena, each wielding a club and dagger.  Two men were seen taking bets from the spectators while half-naked serving girls with collars ran back and forth with full and empty mugs of mead and ale.  At the very north of the room was a series of pulleys to bring up barrels and foodstuffs, while a ramp downwards was used to push down empty barrels.  Another staircase led downwards at the far north wall.  Past a wide opening in the north wall, there seemed to be some kind of meeting room filled with servants, divans, and pillows.

Dull explained, "I am here to see to your needs.  The ground floor is the foyer, arena, and kitchen.  Below that are the living quarters, baths, and saunas.  On this floor is the feast hall and Lord Mukang's audience chamber.  If you would like, you may take a moment to watch or bet on the next match.  I believe these former guests of the local prison are set to fight a bear.  Else I can take you to your quarters so you may freshen up.  Or I can introduce you to Lord Mukang now."

Current Character Sheets
Lola (Queenie)

[sblock]
Name: Lola
Class: Thief
Level: 3
HP: 7
AC: 8

Strength: 14
Intelligence: 14
Wisdom: 13
Dexterity: 13
Constitution: 8
Charisma: 16

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 13
Magic Wands: 14
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 13
Dragon Breath: 16
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 15 (14 vs Spells)

Weapons: 2 Sharpened Silver Fans (1d4 each)

Armor: None, Silk Green Veils outfit

Equipment: Thieves' Tools, Ruby Pendant, 2x five foot length of green cloth

In a large chest w/Richelle: Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (Neb's Mending, 400xp), 603gp

At Home: Set of Middle Class Clothes, Set of fine clothes, Petticoat,  Standard Ration, Torch, Letter opener (acts as dagger), Sling, 10 stones, Gossamer see-through gown, Thieves Tools, Leather Armor, Backpack, Cloak, Mirror, Waterskin, Small Sack, Middle class clothes, Boots, Iron Spike x 8, Hammer, Potion on Neutralize Poison, Silver Dagger, Dagger 

Languages: Common, Thieves Cant, (One other)

XP: 3,447

Skills: 
Open Locks: 25%
Find Traps: 20%
Remove Traps: 20%
Climb Walls: 89%
Move Silently: 30%
Hide in Shadows: 20%
Pick Pockets: 30%
Hear Noise: 40%

Background: As a baby, Lola was left at the city orphanage, having been abandoned by her parents for reasons revealed only to the head mistress. She was a good child, and pretty, but every time she was considered for adoption the potential parents would leave the Mistress's office and then the orphanage without her. Over the years she was disappointed many times until hope just faded from her heart. She grew into a feisty teen, often running off and getting in trouble before being dragged back. Eventually at the age of 16 she left the orphanage and never returned.

She spent the next year living on the streets, learning how to get by. She drifted from place to place picking up unsavory skills, using her looks and charms to get out of trouble if caught. But stealing wasn't doing the job and she was often hungry and homeless. At 17 she was approached by the madam of the Naughty Nanny, who saw through the dirt and grime to her pretty looks and offered her a position there, knowing she could fetch a good price. The thought of food every night, a roof over her head, a nice room and clothes was very appealing at this point so she agreed. She quickly learned how easy it was to steal from the rich nobles and merchants who were her clients.

Six months after she started working there she met Roland Van der Vass, a handsome noble from a known and influential family, who took a liking to her. She had mostly turned off her feelings, it was important to survive this job, but Roland treated her better than any of the other inconsiderate customers she entertained. At first it took some time of longing glances before he figured out how to obtain her. After that he came to her often, frequently paying for the entire night, sometimes bringing her fancy meals or gifts, occasionally all he wanted to do the entire night was talk or sleep. It was difficult for her to keep her emotions and heart to herself; he was the only person in her life to ever really show her consideration.

One fateful night Roland was not her first customer, another noble came to her earlier in the evening. He was drunk and rough and Lola demanded him to leave. This angered him and not being used to told no, he decided to take what he wanted anyway. She tried to fend off his brutal attack but was unsuccessful. Roland had come for her that evening and when he approached her room heard her struggle. He broke down the door and seeing her so treated so badly he impulsively blasted the noble with a spell. The man turned to Roland and drew his sword but before he could attack him Lola ran her dagger through his heart and killed him. Roland quickly comforted her and without discussion he replaced her dagger with his own, taking the responsibility for the murder.

After that she didn't see him for almost two long, tortuous months. He had a trial which she heard about from other customers at the whorehouse. She was afraid she would never see him again, that he regretted his actions, that he hated her or blamed her, especially after hearing he was cast out from his family. But one night he did come to her and though he couldn't pay for her she lied to the mistress so she could see him. He professed his feelings for her, told her he wanted a future with her in it, and begged her to leave the Naughty Nanny, that it was no longer the place for her. She stiffened at talk of the future and while she didn't want to say no, she told him she needed time to think and would let him know the next day. He gave her an address where to meet him the next day.

It didn't take Lola long to know the right thing to do. He cared about her and though his feelings for her terrified her, she didn't want to lose him. She went to the Madam who was not happy with Lola leaving but she gave her no choice. She quickly packed up some of the dresses that didn't really belong to her and a few other little trinkets she had collected and hurried off into the night to find Rovan. He was surprised but very happy to see her that night and he spent the night speaking of plans of them always being together and working together to bring him back to the status he was used to, and the wealth he wanted to share with her. Lola didn't care, she just wanted to be by his side, money or not. 

And so, their adventuring career would begin.

DM's Note: Lola has just recently left the Naughty Nannies, and so therefore has not yet built up a second occupation and skill set.  She is adapt at understanding men and women, and knows how to turn the desires of a man she converses with against him.  She can both charm and frustrate.  She has an equal understanding towards women, but in a different way.  Lola can taunt women into a frenzy with a look and a few choice words.  She is talented at pulling information from fellow commoners in order to discover rumors.  Her training at the Naughty Nannies involves being a masseuse among other abilities that need little imagination.  Since the Naughty Nannies were not completely a legitimate business, Lola also learned how to forge city documents, such as inspection and registration forms.  Her writing skills are considerable and near Rovan's own.  Because of this and some kind of unknown latent talent, she can try to read magic scrolls, both divine and arcane, although at her level of experience there is a great chance that she may cause more harm than good.

Recently she has picked up the ability to perform several dances.
[/sblock]

Rovan the Mage (Fenris)

[sblock]
Name: Rovan the Mage
Class: Magic-User
Level: 2
HP: 12
AC: 8

Strength: 9
Intelligence: 14
Wisdom: 13
Dexterity: 15
Constitution: 18
Charisma: 11

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 13
Magic Wands: 14
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 13
Dragon Breath: 16
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 15

Weapons: Throwing Dagger in sash, 6x Lead Balls (1d3 each, 20 ft range)

Armor: None, wearing black clothing and mask

Equipment: 

In a large chest w/Richelle: Spellbook, 654gp, 3sp, 9cp


At Home: 70gp bed and dresser set, Staff, , Silver Dagger, , Small Sack, Waterskin, House der Vess Signet Ring, Standard Ration x6, ., Backpack, Middle Class clothes, Boots, Cloak, Lantern, flask of oil x5, Tinderbox, Spike, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (Neb's Mending, 400xp)

Buried in Yard: Human head in a sack

Languages: Common, <one more>

Spellbook:
1st level- Read Magic, Detect Magic, Sleep, Magic Missile, Read Languages

Memorized Spells:
1st level (3 from spellbook/day)- Sleep x2, Magic Missile

XP: 3,400

Background: Roland Van der Vess was a young noble from the well know Van der Vess family. Roland grew up in the luxury and indulgence that being a noble brings. Good breeding and a love of exercise lead Roland to being very fit and healthy, he never got sick. He grew up learning all the things a good noble does, how to ride, how to behave in proper society, which fork to use and so on. But he was smart and took to his lessons well and studied maps and old stories. He wasn’t as strong as his older brother, Tristan who was a squire and then a knight. But young Roland was bright and was sent off to the famed Overlord's School of Ancient Knowledge to learn to be a magic user. Rovan proved to be fairly adept at magic and learned well.

In his off time he liked to wander the city, spending freely on drinks and women. That was how he met Lola. She was one of the most beautiful women Roland had ever met and was quickly smitten with her. He didn’t care that she worked at the Naughty Nannie. She was beautiful and he desired her. Like man nobles in the city, he was used to getting what he wanted. He came to see her quite often, but was always unlucky enough to not get there early enough before she was claimed. When he finally got his chance with her he treated her so well, with kindness and tenderness that it confused Lola and made her heart a little less hard. 

So it was that the saw each other as they could, their relationship and feelings for each other growing slowly, until one night Roland came looking for Lola and heard screams coming from behind her door. He opened it to find another young noble viciously beating Lola. Roland snapped and cast a spell which struck the noble. Enraged, the other noble threw Lola to the side, drew his sword and raised it to strike Roland. A most curious look crossed his face however before he fell to the floor, a dagger sticking from his back, and Lola staring at him from where the noble fell. That mutual act of defense, Roland saving Lola from a severe beating that may have killed her, and Lola stabbing the noble to save Roland showed the other the depth of their feelings for each other. 

The screams drew a crowd though and Roland quickly drew out Lola’s dagger and replaced it with one of his own, in the noble’s chest. There was a brief investigation during which the local magistrate was bribed and the killing ruled self-defense. The young man though was Chalan Hofran, and his family swore vengeance on Roland for his death, ruling or no ruling. Partly to save face and protect themselves polictically and partly to punish Roland for defending a whore, his family disowned him, casting him out onto the street.

Bereft of family, Roland changed his name since he could no longer use his family name. He took part of his last name and first name and combined them to make Rovan. Rovan the Mage. His skills as a magician were modest, but sufficient that his old masters at Overlord’s were willing to employ him for various tasks. Helping in the laboratories, classrooms and running errands. His friends, all nobles of course, turned their backs on him when he plummeted from social status and wealth. He sought out Lola, he could no longer afford her services but found that his act of saving her, of protecting her so moved her that she didn’t care that he had lost his title and money. Here was a person who was not shallow and cared about him. Who loved him for who he was. Roland convinced Lola to leave the Naughty Nanny and join him. For Roland was still a noble by birth and he enjoyed the wealth and power he had had.

He had a plan. To survive the streets, to gain wealth and power anyway they could and to rise up and reclaim his place. But not among his family. In spite of his family. He would create his own title, his own power. He just needed a few friends to help him along the way.

DM's Notes: Unlike the other PCs, Rovan has a large vocabulary and finds reading quite easy.  He is also talented in speaking in specific dialects and can speak languages accurately even when he is not completely familiar with the words.  His education has allowed him skill in lore, so he is better able to identify the origins of both magical items along with domestic and foreign works of art.  Rovan can easily mingle among aristocracy if need be due to his noble heritage, and still has an ear to some of the recent political intrigue.

Rovan has recently learned juggling and how to throw odd items.
[/sblock]

Edvan Chelwhistle (GlassEye)

[sblock]
Name: Edvan Chelwhistle
Class: Fighter
Level: 2
HP: 13 (roll 1d8-1)
AC: 1

Strength: 13
Intelligence: 8
Wisdom: 12
Dexterity: 16
Constitution: 7
Charisma: 12

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 12
Magic Wands: 13
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 14
Dragon Breath: 15
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 16

Weapons: Rapier (decoration, -1 to attack and damage with chance of breaking), Hand-axe 

Armor: Banded Mail, Shield

Equipment: Cavalry Officer Clothing, 

In a large chest w/Richelle: 660gp, 2sp, 5cp

At Home: 50gp of furnishings (cot and blankets and curtains), Metal flask with Magister Chimera's Magical Cure-All, Wooden lap-desk w/ ink, quills, and parchment, Bundles of flowers (bought over the course of many days from the cute flower-seller down the street), 2 Cots, 2x Silk Blankets, Canvas, Handcart, x2, Longbow, Arrows x20, Silver-tipped Arrow x5, Silver dagger, Hand Axe, Waterskin, Iron Ration x6, Fipple Flute, Small Sack, Backpack, Boots, Middle Class Clothes, Lantern, Flask of Oil x3, TinderBox, Small Sack x2, Father's Coat, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (Neb's Mending, 400xp)

Languages: Common

XP: 3,394

Edvan's family were yeomanry and displaced by the fighting, retreated to the city, and eventually succumbed to an outbreak of illness. This left him alone in the city with a slender connection to the local guard because of his father's status. They throw him an odd job once in a while, either for errands or to provide security for material coming in from the docks.  But he mostly survives by playing the fipple flute in whatever tavern will pay him with a hot meal & a spot by the fire. He's not stupid but he's not the brightest by any means.  He has a chronic cough, related to the illness that killed the rest of his family, which also caused damage to his lungs, and accounts for his lower constitution. He wears his father's coat (a bit too large & decorative braid and brass buttons long sold for whatever coin they could bring), and has three hand-axes tucked into his belt.

Rovan has been teaching Edvan how to read and write lately, as Edvan is a curious sort with a considerable imagination.  The two practice over cups at their favorite bar, which unsurprisingly doesn't help the lessons.

DM's Notes: Edvan knows about soldiering.  He can recognize small and seige weapons and is familiar with their purposes, as it was a skill he learned from his father.  He gets along instinctively with professional soldiers and militia, is a welcome face in most bars since he has provided entertainment or augmented protection for cheap (during call-ups because of occasional riots), and has a strong ear for music, song, and tales.

Edvan has recently learned to ride a horse and about general cavalry tactics.
[/sblock]

Hilmdyn Stoneheart (garyh)

[sblock]
Name: Hilmdyn Stoneheart
Class: Cleric
Level: 3
HP: 12 (1d6-1)
AC: 4

Strength: 15
Intelligence: 8
Wisdom: 15
Dexterity: 8
Constitution: 8 
Charisma: 15

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 11
Magic Wands: 12
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 14
Dragon Breath: 16
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 15 (14 vs Spells)

Weapons: Warhammer

Armor: Banded Mail, Shield, Upper Class Clothing

Equipment: Silver Holy Symbol of Mhal (underneath shirt)

In a large chest w/Richelle: 655gp, 2cp, 

At Home: Sling, Lead Pellet x30, Silver Pellet x5, Backpack, Standard Rations: 2, Waterskin, Wooden Holy Symbol of Mahl, Boots, Cloak, Middle Class Clothes, Vial of Holy Water, Lantern, TinderBox, Flask of Oil x5, Mirror, Large Sack, Coat, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (Neb's Mending), 3x Potion of Neutralize Poison


Languages: Common

Deity: Mhal, god of stone

XP: 3,400

Turn Undead (2d6)
Skeleton: T
Zombie: T
Ghoul: 7
Wight: 9
Wraith: 11

Spells (3 from list a day): Cure Light Wounds, Cause Lights Wounds, Detect Evil, Detect Magic, Light, Darkness, Protection from Evil, Purify Food and Water, Remove Fear, Fear, Resist Cold

Prepared Spell: 3x Cure Light Wounds

Background: History: Hilmdyn hales from the small frontier village of Hlymadle, over 100 miles from the City-State, and well outside its protection. Despite a childhood disease that sapped his stamina, Hilmdyn is very strong, and that combined with his common sense and force of personality, lead him to be an apprentice shaman for his village. A year ago, his village was under assualt from a death-worshipping cleric and his rough band of orcs and humans, and Hilmdyn was sent to the City-State to find aid. He found none, and now he's been drawn into the City-State, and does not know how his tribe has fared in his absence. Hilmdyn had been staying in the stables of the Tripping Trident Tavern, stretching the meager copper he had come to the City-State with as far as he could. When that ran out, though, he was forced to agree to stay on at the Trident as a laborer and occassional bouncer to keep a roof over his head and some small amount of food in his belly.

DM's Notes: Hilmdyn has picked up a number of skills at his young age.  He learned how about mines and how to track veins of ore by his early teenage years.  During his time in Hilmdyn he also found that his strength was an asset in trying to find work, and he has labored as a dock worker at the harbor, and bouncer and stableboy at the Tripping Trident.  He learned the value of coin during this time, as well as public speaking.  Hilmdyn has developed a knack for conversation, and he is adapt at haggling for prices as well as moving people to passionate outrage with his rhetoric.  He hopes to use this ability to one day influence the people of the City-State to send a force in order to liberate his people.

Because of their similar occupations, the first close friend he has made thus far is Edvan, who plays dice with him for copper at the Tripping Trident Tavern at least once a week.  He smirks at Edvan's attempts to learn how to read, however.  He finds letters uninteresting, though he does have deep appreciation for the power of words through speech.

Hilmdyn recently learned about the properties of copper and bronze, and how to work copper at a smithy.
[/sblock]

Quinn (Scott DeWar)
[sblock]
Name: Quinn Setmore
Class: Fighter
Level: 2
HP: 17
AC: 7

Strength: 13
Intelligence: 11
Wisdom: 15
Dexterity: 5 
Constitution: 16
Charisma: 13

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 12
Magic Wands: 13
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 14
Dragon Breath: 15
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 16 (15 vs Spells)

Weapons: Rapier

Armor: Chain Mail, Eyepatch (not needed), Scarlet Upper Class Clothing

Equipment: pegleg with dagger shaped hollow spot: 60 gp, silvered dagger: 30 gp inside pegleg

In a large chest w/Richelle: 2cp, 3sp, 601gp

Equipment at Home: Chair with brass inlays evenly smelted into the smoothed out grooves and having red velvet cushioning, Brass cooking pot with etchings of chubby cats playing with mice, Cutlass (acts as a short sword, 1d6), Dagger (1d4), Belaying Pin (acts as a club, 1d4), Light Crossbow (1d6), Bolts: 30, silver tipped crossbow quarrel X 5, Backpack, Torch, Tinderbox, Standard Rations: 3, Wineskin, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (Neb's Mending, 400xp), Bandana

Languages: Common

XP: 2,450

Background: Quinn recently arrived from sailing the high seas with the Botany Bay.

He lost the leg in an on-board incident during a bad storm, which was the cause of a mast falling and crushing his leg. He was given a pegleg to replace the lost one. Because he has not been able to regain his 'sea legs' as yet, he has decided to try his luck on land. Hopefully he will get use to his peg leg with the stability of 'terra firma' and maybe someday return to his true mistriss, the sea.

His weapons are those of a sailor: cutlass, dagger, club/belaying pin.

His dress is still that of a sailor as well as his appearence...bronze skin, long haired tied in back, bandana on his head.

His 3-day stubble gives him a ruggedly hadsome appearence, while his smell of salty spray seems clean compared to the staled sweat of the city dwellers. The 3 point hat on his head gets tipped as a curtesy to ladies. He prefers to keep sober as that would very well lead worse walking troubles then what he has now.

He was from the Botany Bay, having been the victim of one of the 'wierd accidents' that befell the ship while transporting the witch's head. The ship and captain left him on the shore to further recover though he felt he was still hexed and was seeking out the party to help him deal with the 'curse'...

DM's Note: As Quinn has been a sea-dog for so long, he has insight into navigation and the sea. He is able to guide himself by the stars, recognize good sailing weather, and when the seas themselves are favorable. He was one of the crew who begged Bear of the Botany Bay to have the cursed package thrown overboard. He had a sense that something was 'wrong' with the package. Whether or not this was superstition or a developing 'sixth sense' has yet to be seen...

Quinn has recently learned about local ports and their imports/exports, as well as become an amateur authority on wine.
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (May 14, 2009)

With her head held high, Lola gave a wave towards the living quarters, indicating it was her desire to go that way now. Not being able to speak would be difficult and she hoped the others would get her intentions.

ooc: Don't forget Lola also has those two sharpened metal fans with her ;-)


----------



## GlassEye (May 14, 2009)

Edvan catches a quick glimpse of himself in a reflective surface and preens.  Hair newly cropped and oiled back, week-old mustache perhaps a bit thinner than he might like, crisp and clean uniform with highly polished riding boots: he likes the way he looks.  The only downside that he can see is the sword.  Oh, it looks nice enough but the weight was wrong and the steel not of the best quality.  But since the dandies in this place didn't seem to know how to handle a sword he wasn't too worried that someone would notice a detail like that.

"To quarters, sirrah," says Edvan.  Delivery was somewhat marred by a cough but overall done well, he thought.  Drilling with Richelle's speech coach would pay off he hoped...


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2009)

Quinn flirts with some of the local 'spice' while they carry the refreshments about, but follows the lead of the party to the quarters.


----------



## Fenris (May 14, 2009)

Rovan kept his eyes peeled for the girls, wondering how they would find her in this place. But he followed the group on wards.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 14, 2009)

There was a stairwell north of the pit and near several gambling tables.  A few of the men caught the eyes of several half-clad and attractive serving women and pondered what the stay at the Pleasure Dome must be like.  The group was led back down to the ground floor, passed a kitchen and down another set of stairs.  Almost the entire lower level consisted of living quarters, and the group was given keys to a sizeable room.

The large room was split into several sections with paper-thin standing dividers.  Each of the men had a cot and box locker inside one of the divided sections, while Lola had a slightly larger section and bed.  Richelle's section took up a third of the large room, with a king-sized canopy bed.  A table was nearby with a bowl of fruit, a pitcher of water, a bottle of wine, and several cups.

Dullon promised to return in an hour while Richelle sighed and laid on the canopy bed.  "Oh I'm so excited about this trip.  Perhaps you should show Liar the Swan dance I taught you when we meet him in half an hour.  Feel free to pull your coin out from the chest and put them in your lockers.  I left some small pouches that can be tied to your belts or skirt and should hold 50 coins each in case you folks want to enjoy yourselves."

Richelle's two servants looked confused as they wondered where they were to sleep.  Richelle answered their inquiries with a smirk.


----------



## Queenie (May 14, 2009)

"Richelle, you don't think that me dancing for Liar will attract his attentions? I thought you wanted me to not stand out."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2009)

Quinn pulls out his copper, silver and 45 gold coins from the chest and places it in the supplied pouch.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 15, 2009)

"I don't want anyone noticing Lola and Rovan.  You two aren't popular among your old circles, and many of your old acquaintances frequent here.  As for Madam Lanolan of the Five Emerald Veils, well... it is her great performances that I promised Liar as the reason I was able to secure us an invitation for the next few days.  And Madam Lanolan has a reputation of being untouchable and unseeable under her veils until she is able to secure a husband proper a woman of her station.  I made up a fictitious land that you are from to add to the sense of mystery.  It's all about the show, my dear.  Liar sees himself as a patron of arts and culture, and such a little fib should keep his and anyone elses hands off of you for as long as they do not bore of your presence."


----------



## Queenie (May 15, 2009)

"Excellent Rochelle, I can handle that. The rest of you find the girl quickly while I entertain Liar. Unless of course you actually do want to have fun here, though I shudder to think of how they treat the poor girls."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 16, 2009)

The Wilders continued to debate about their next step, but none were willing to leave Lola.  Eventually Dullon came down and knocked on the door to escort the group to meet with Liar Mukang.  Liar's hall was a strange mixture of noble court and decadent parlor, with granite pillars lining either side.  There were no signs of sturdy furniture, just divans and pillows on which rested all sorts of spoilt and effeminate nobility, perfumed merchants in elegant clothing, and drunk or dazed ladies with elegant dresses, empty laughter, and air for brains.  Liar was himself not what the Wilders expected, a sharply-dressed and painted dandy from the desert lands, seated in an oak and velvet chair and being fanned by scantily clad women and men.  A pipe connected to some cloud-filled glass via a tube lay next to his chair, and he blew forth purple smoke and sighed.  Dullon loudly announced each of the guests, ommitting Richelle's servants.  The Lady Richelle d'Artua, Madam Lanolan of the Five Emerald Veils, her servant Master Roan of Aerland, Pilot Quincy Destadt, the Earl and Copper Lord, Dan Hillby, and Captain Edward von Agnok, Cavalry Officer of the Black Blade Mercenaries."

Once the announcements were complete, Liar stood up from his chair and went to meet her, taking both of her hands into his own small versions.  "Ah, my dearest Richelle.  It seems like ages, and I wouldn't have thought you would come back here after the last fiasco.  But here you are, and I see you brought that exotic lady you were telling me all about.  My dear, I would be honored if you would grace us with a performance."  He bowed and the group noted that the dusky man had a strange, unidentifiable accent.  "As for the rest of you, after the dance you will have free reign to enjoy the hospitality here.  Enjoy gambling, the pit fights, and many more forbidden pleasures... while spending decent coin of course.  Dullon will see to any special need that you might have."

"My lord, you swore you were to observe our performance first," a loud voice boomed.  It belonged to a burly, brown-haired man coming from the main fest hall and wearing worn scale mail.

Liar sighed and said, "My dear Rexor, I have seen your company trounce goblins in the pit once too many times.  Now I want to see something different.  Please my dear Madam.  Enchant us with a dance."


----------



## Queenie (May 16, 2009)

Lola was quite confident in her talents and ability to enchant. With the new dance Richelle had taught her she knew she would properly hold the attention of Liar. She nodded at the request of the man before her. 

She stood, slowly and seductively, her scarves slithering across her body as she did. She took her place directly in front of Liar, making eye contact through the sheer scarf covering her face. She pulled the two steel fans off the curve of her hips and flicked them open, the jarring start to her sexy dance. She slowly whirled and twirled and twisted her lithe body to keep the room's attention.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 16, 2009)

When the dance was over, Liar clapped in delight followed by the rest of his courtiers.  "That was delightful.  Please feel free to enjoy the Pleasure Dome tonight.  You and your companions are most welcome, and maybe tomorrow you can dance again."


----------



## Fenris (May 16, 2009)

Rovan smiled behind his black mask. He had been a little nervous. He knew Lola could dance well, but this was a huge gamble here. They must be sure to not let their real identities be known or afterwards would be difficult. Still there was a job to do. And as Lola danced he watched not her but the crowd. The sooner they found this girl the better.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 16, 2009)

The Wilders realized that not only did they not know the face of Vera, the girl who went missing, nor if she may still be alive.  They were probably going to have to ask for her by name and hope to do so in a way not to draw attention to themselves.


----------



## Queenie (May 18, 2009)

Lola nodded to Liar and returned to her place among the Wilders. She waited some time before speaking to them in a low voice, only when it was certain no one else would hear her. "Someone should ask around, saying they have a friend who enjoyed someone named Vera and if possible set up a "night" with her. Then whomever that is," she looked pointedly at Hill and Edvan, "Could talk to her about the situation. Maybe she has some information that will help us get her out of here. The rest of us need to stick to our roles I think."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 19, 2009)

Richelle nodded in agreement.  "Trying to fit in would be wise.  Well, I'm off to enjoy myself... I think I'll hit the sauna before trying some gambling...".  With that, the old woman curtseyed and walked downstairs.

As the group tried to determine what to do, Quinn was seen discussing something with a rough-looking bouncer.  There was some snickering from the two and a nod of understanding.  The man pointed to several collared girls being pushed around and laughed at by three mercenaries.

Quinn
[sblock]
"Yeah, I might have something like that.  I've got a new girl added to our list of slaves.  She's still a bit shy, but she'll wise up like the rest of them.  She's the tall one over there, by the half-orc mercenaries, but she'll be expensive.  100 gold for the night gets you a chance to do what the others have not yet the coin for.  Unless you want one of them to get her..." 

The girl the man pointed to looked familiar.  Suddenly, Quinn realized that he was looking at the girl Edvan used to by flowers from.  She had disappeared after he took a chance to flirt with her, and Edvan had grown sullen after thinking that he had scared her off.  It would actually seem that her fate was much different and much for the worse.  Hopefully Edvan doesn't notice her because he might react quite badly...
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (May 19, 2009)

Lola looked to the masked Rovan. She whispered in his ear, [Sblock]"Perhaps we should also try to enjoy ourselves as one of our station would. Any ideas?" she asked mischievously. [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (May 19, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Lola looked to the masked Rovan. She whispered in his ear, [Sblock]"Perhaps we should also try to enjoy ourselves as one of our station would. Any ideas?" she asked mischievously. [/sblock]




Rovan whispered back 
[sblock] "I am your humble and loyal bodyguard milady. I am here to serve you in whatever manner you see fit." replies Rovan and Lola can see by his eyes he is smiling back. [/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (May 19, 2009)

Lola nodded her head, the sparkle in her own eyes too. She put the serious look back on her face and began wandering around the Pleasure Dome, giving herself and Rovan a tour of the areas she had yet to see and finding where the action was.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 19, 2009)

OOC: There is Roulette, Poker, Blackjack, the Pit Fights, tables just to have drinks, sauna, various entertainers to watch at Liar Mukang's main hall, and servants that can be hired on to wait at your beck and call.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 19, 2009)

[sblock=to the bouncer] "to whome do i have the payment sent to?"[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (May 20, 2009)

Lola beckoned to Rovan and to the roulette table. It would help for them to seem like they had money to spare. She pulled some coins from her purse and approached and began playing the game of luck.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 20, 2009)

OOC: I'm assuming that all except Quinn, who already filled his small pouch, is going back to their lock boxes and getting 50gp each.

Quinn
[sblock]
The man grinned widely and said, [darkorange]"You can pay me directly, as I'm the one assigned to watch her tonight.  I'll wait here for the coin and then I'll inform her ward that she won't be coming to her quarters tonight.  You're making a good choice.  I have a thing against the orcish types and I'd rather see her first sold to one of our kind despite her surliness."[/color]
[/sblock]

Rovan and Lola went to the roulette table, where a thin but somewhat brutish man hosted the table.  After a couple of rounds and after ordering two glasses of wine from a servant girl they were down 10gp each (and up 10 XP each).  They kept their eyes open, as did Hilmdyn and Edvan who sat at a table and purchased an ale for 1gp (and up 1 XP).  A barker made an announcement, "Ladies and gentlemen!  The pit has now been cleaned up from the mess Otto the Bear has made!  What a gore fest that was!  In half an hour Rexor and two of his Razor Company will fight against eight fierce goblins of the Grungor Clan!  Rexor and his men fight for glory, while the goblins fight for their lives and freedom!  Odds will be 10 to 1 in favor of Rexor and his men!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 20, 2009)

Quinn heads back to get the needed coin and then returns to the pimp handeler


----------



## Queenie (May 21, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Rovan and Lola went to the roulette table, where a thin but somewhat brutish man hosted the table.  After a couple of rounds and after ordering two glasses of wine from a servant girl they were down 10gp each (and up 10 XP each).  They kept their eyes open, as did Hilmdyn and Edvan who sat at a table and purchased an ale for 1gp (and up 1 XP).  A barker made an announcement, "Ladies and gentlemen!  The pit has now been cleaned up from the mess Otto the Bear has made!  What a gore fest that was!  In half an hour Rexor and two of his Razor Company will fight against eight fierce goblins of the Grungor Clan!  Rexor and his men fight for glory, while the goblins fight for their lives and freedom!  Odds will be 10 to 1 in favor of Rexor and his men!"




"Goblins eh? I guess we should check out this Rexor fellow," Lola whispered. "And let's have some drinks while we wait. You know, so we fit in."


----------



## Fenris (May 21, 2009)

Queenie said:


> "Goblins eh? I guess we should check out this Rexor fellow," Lola whispered. "And let's have some drinks while we wait. You know, so we fit in."




Rovan whispers back "Go bet 20 gold coins on Rexor"


----------



## Queenie (May 24, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Rovan whispers back "Go bet 20 gold coins on Rexor"




She nodded and pulled out her coins as she sauntered over to the betting area. Without much ado she traded 20 coins on Rexor then found a good spot to watch the upcoming sport.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 24, 2009)

Queenie went and placed 20gp on the table and wrote an 'R' on the table with alcohol suds when a hawker taking bets came close.  The man got the hint and took the gold, giving her a receipt with Rexor's name in exchange.

Quinn came back with a couple of handfuls of gold coins cradled in his arms, and purchased the services of a young-looking slave from the pimp he was talking to.  She had been suffering the abusive taunts of several half-orc mercenaries, who looked at Quinn in anger as he led her away by her collar and chain.  When she reached the party, however, it became obvious why Quinn put money down for her.  She was the flower girl that had not been seen of late and that Edvan was enamored.  When she saw Edvan she shook with anger, "Oh this wicked week becomes ever more so.  The boy who used to come and try to charm me was actually a vagabond?  Was it you and your obscene desires that caused me to be enslaved?  Your nothing but a brigand!  Charlatan!  Thug!"  She grabbed Edvan by both shoulders, but her attempted knee to his privates was stopped by a quick-thinking Quinn and a tug on her chain.

This exchange was missed by everyone else in the room, for Liar Mukang entered, his chair being carried by several servants while he himself was followed by a retinue of sycophants.  Liar was rested in front of the lip of the arena pit as one of the portcullis entrances was raised and Rexor and two men entered the ring to cheers from the crowd and he was announced by the barker.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2009)

Holding the girl by the collor in what could very well look to be a gruff mannor, but was not to very so in reality, he whispers in his own voice, "relax moppit, we are here on a rescue mission, and we had no idea you were her. If you wiull aquese, you can be counted as collateral rescue. Hmm?" and with he gives here a slight eyebrow raise.

then to edvin he says quietly, "give me ten minutes and then see if we can get out nimble finger friend to assist in removeing the collor. we have on night."


----------



## GlassEye (May 24, 2009)

When Quinn pulls the girl off him Edvan stumbles back in shock of seeing the object of his infatuation in _this_ terrible place and horror that she could think that _he_ was the cause of it.  He continues to gape as Quinn drags her away and it seems likely that he barely comprehended the man's words.


----------



## Queenie (May 25, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Queenie went and placed 20gp on the table and wrote an 'R' on the table with alcohol suds when a hawker taking bets came close.  The man got the hint and took the gold, giving her a receipt with Rexor's name in exchange.




OOC: lol, you said Queenie 

Lola found a spot up front and sat quietly with Rovan sitting directly behind her. She kept her eyes peeled for any girls who seemed to be the age they were looking for, but not knowing the girls appearance made it difficult to narrow them down. Hopefully one of the other men was getting the information they needed; it bothered her to be here in the Pleasure Dome. Even having been in the profession, at least it was her choice to do it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 25, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Holding the girl by the collor in what could very well look to be a gruff mannor, but was not to very so in reality, he whispers in his own voice, "relax moppit, we are here on a rescue mission, and we had no idea you were her. If you wiull aquese, you can be counted as collateral rescue. Hmm?" and with he gives here a slight eyebrow raise.
> 
> then to edvin he says quietly, "give me ten minutes and then see if we can get out nimble finger friend to assist in removeing the collor. we have on night."






GlassEye said:


> When Quinn pulls the girl off him Edvan stumbles back in shock of seeing the object of his infatuation in _this_ terrible place and horror that she could think that _he_ was the cause of it.  He continues to gape as Quinn drags her away and it seems likely that he barely comprehended the man's words.




looking to himden as he sees the stunned look on edvin's face he says queietly to the northerner, 

"give me ten minutes with the lady here to explain what is going on and then we can work on this collor, ok?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 25, 2009)

Liar Mukang winked at Lola (OOC: Got the name right this time!) and asked, "Madam Lanolan!  Why don't you come here for the show my dear?"  Lola nodded and the Wilders and their new slave stood near Liar.

As they got into position the announcer shouted about the contest beginning, and ten screaming goblins with crude shivs made of bone, loin cloths, and face paint poured out of the arena's eastern gateway.

Edvan
[sblock]
Goblins typically are less civilized, but from what you've heard from other soldiers, plus the limited reading you have been picking up, they have their own primitive civilization and are not so suicidal to engage in a direct charge.  The paint, weapons, and clothing was likely given to them to put on a better show.  Also, you notice several short, dog-faced creatures with spears had 'motivated' the goblins into their charge before retreating back into the eastern tunnel.
[/sblock]

The goblins crashed into the shields of Rexor and his two men, desperately trying to find a gap in their armor.  The first three goblins went down easily, Rexor's blade feinting towards one of the lead goblins' faces before making a quick half-circle back and slicing its throat.  Liar whispered to the group as the battle continued, "You may or may not know that there are certain weapon experts that can teach one how to use their weapons more proficiently.  Rexor learned from someone, though who I know not.  It makes a decent show, though the outcome is always boringly inevitable."  Rexor disarmed his next attacker and ran him through, followed by stunning the next goblin with a shield slam.  

The battle was over soon after, with the goblins slain and Rexor's two companions badly huffing and bleeding in several places.  Rexor suffered a cut to his side, but it was not deep and he proudly raised his blade over his head.  Liar clapped and yelled down, Bravo, Rexor!  Bravo for yet another great victory!  What an amazingly foreseen victory."  The last was uttered sarcastically to the Wilders, before his servants carried him away to his audience hall.  

Lola earned back her 20gp plus 2gp more.

The flower girl asked the group, "So what now, 'masters'.  Shall we converse in your chambers so I may serve you."  By her tone, she was obviously going to continue to be distrustful and difficult.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 26, 2009)

The Wilders headed back downstairs and to their chambers, with the flower girl in tow.  Once they reached the privacy of their room, Lola took out a couple of lockpicks that held up her hair and worked on the girls collar.  With a clatter the halves of the collar had hit the floor and the girl massaged her neck and sighed.  "Oh, that's so much better.  All right you pack of rogues, what kind I do for you?  And if it involves wandering hands or eyes, I swear you'll take a few bruises so let's keep it professional, hmmm?"


----------



## Queenie (May 26, 2009)

"You know, for someone needing our help to escape, you're not being very nice. No one is here to rob you of your innocence," Lola said, trying not to roll her eyes. "But we do have to play our parts so we're not found out. We're here to save another girl and if you don't make things difficult for us we'll take you with us too.

Now, we're looking for a girl named Vera.  Like you she hasn't been here that long. Do you think you know of her?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 31, 2009)

The girl stared at Lola for a moment before saying, "So Lord Mukang's guest speaks to others outside her guards after all.  All right, I'll behave if you promise the same.  I don't know about this girl named Vera.  They treat us as dogs when brought here as slaves and you are given a slave name.  For instance, I was named Amber because of my hair.  Amber!"  She shook and turned red in anger.  "I can try to talk to some of the newer girls, but they might not act well to the questions.  Some of these girls have gotten used to their lot and turn snitch in order to earn reprieve.  We are typically given a male to watch over our movements and keep us in quarters, so if I do find her you might have to contend with whoever her guardian is.  Usually he is a gladiator or bouncer.  I imagine you have a plan to get her out of here.  If you were to promise to get me out of here, too, I'll do what I can to help."


----------



## Fenris (May 31, 2009)

Rovan puts his hand on Ed's shoulder. "Yes, if you help us, we will get you out of here. Now since your name is not Amber, what may we call you in private at least. We may still need to call you Amber out there."


----------



## GlassEye (May 31, 2009)

Edvan startles when Rovan puts his hand on his shoulder then smiles sheepishly though that fades quickly.  Rovan can feel the tension coiling through the warrior...

Edvan doesn't know what to say to the girl.  Her accusation still rankles and he is feeling, more and more as time goes by, the need to strike out at an enemy.  Except he seems to be surrounded by enemies and striking at the wrong one would be deadly.  He shifts uncomfortably then goes to his trunk and retrieves his axe.  He tucks it into his belt and as an after thought grabs his bag of coins.  He pushes it into Rovan's hands and starts to speak.  He seems at a loss of words and abruptly turns and leaves the room.

Stopping in the hall outside the room he takes a deep breath to compose himself.  He exhales all the pent up emotion and replaces it with an icy cold facade.  Suitably 'attired' he stalks towards Liar Mukang's audience hall.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 31, 2009)

"Rose is my name," the lady responded.  "Now, my idea is to walk around to the newer girls and ask for this Vera girl of yours.  I'll try to say that you knew her before and wanted to use this opportunity.  That should hopefully give a good of an excuse to be poking around with such questions.  The slaves are wound up tight, because there is talk that one of the girls killed her guardian a few weeks back and ever since then there have been rumors of other incidents.  I think that it wouldn't take much for this place to break out into larger violence.  If you don't mind, we can leave the chain here since you'll be watching me closely.  So who among you am I asking about this Vera for?"

Edvan became frustrated with the scene and with the place and gathered his weapon and a few things.  He left in a flurry while Rose talked.

Edvan
[sblock]
Edvan walked up the steps and turn to Liar Mukang's audience hall.  There are several servers running to and from a number of now drunk or misty-eyed customers.  Liar Mukang was arguing with Rexor again; Liar looking bored as he swirled wine in his glass while the warrior boasted of his recent performance in the pit.  "Rexor, I'm sorry but my mind must be elsewhere.  There are rumors of unrest in this little keep of mine.  Perhaps if you fought a real challenge the excitement and talk it would generate would stifle some of the growing discontentment."
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2009)

"Well Moppi, er, Rose, ahem. Since on the facade of it ye were purchased for me own use, and I repeat, as a facade, Then How about this gentleman," He points to Hilmden, since edvin has left for some seeming needed fresh air, "It be for his pleasures  that we be searching for pleasures for."

Quinn then shrugs, "Me eyes caught the sight of ye and I knew ye to  be friends of Edvin and that be the reseanin fer me 'renting ye pleasures'. Other Wise I was intendin to free ye as well as vera."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 31, 2009)

"Well, the newest 'free' girl besides me is the one that is currently in confinement and has stirred up some recent trouble.  She strangled to death her last guardian after he had fallen asleep too close.  I think I know who her fellow roommates are, and I might be able to make small talk and find out where she is being kept."


----------



## Queenie (May 31, 2009)

Lola nodded. "That sounds good Rose, yes, say it's for Hill here as Rovan is my slave of sorts," she teased, "In character, of course. Now, while I don't advocate the use of the collar, is it wise to leave it behind? Won't that bring attention to you being off it? And what is this unrest you speak of? If a mutiny is near, we may be able to use it to our advantage. Do you know anything else, or anything of this Liar, that may be useful to us? I believe when we make our final move I will be able to distract Lord Mukang using my wiles."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 31, 2009)

Rose answered, "I don't like the damned thing at all, but I suppose I'll have to trust you and wear it if I want to get out of here.  Liar Mukang is a lover of the arts and senses, but at heart he is cruel and rules a teetering kingdom.  The kobolds that run his arena do so to avoid being thrown into the pits themselves.  Most of his female slaves hate their lot, while so do many of the men.  The only ones that he can trust are the mercenaries that frequent this establishment and his more successful gladiators who profit from the decadence the most.  Even those, though, I believe would rather take his place.  I think he has a secret fear of the situation getting away from him and I also believe he is a wanted man in his own country.  He himself is almost a prisoner of the situation he created, for I believe most here would prefer him dead and this place torn down.  Liar is dangerous, though, as are the mercenaries and gladiators.  Each are familiar with death and battle."


----------



## Queenie (May 31, 2009)

"Do you have any idea how many mercenaries and gladiators there are? I would hate for innocents to be involved in a possible battle but I think there are many more of us then there are of them. This could be the end of the Pleasure Dome as it is known... if we help play the cards right."


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 1, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> [sblock]
> Edvan walked up the steps and turn to Liar Mukang's audience hall.  There are several servers running to and from a number of now drunk or misty-eyed customers.  Liar Mukang was arguing with Rexor again; Liar looking bored as he swirled wine in his glass while the warrior boasted of his recent performance in the pit.  "Rexor, I'm sorry but my mind must be elsewhere.  There are rumors of unrest in this little keep of mine.  Perhaps if you fought a real challenge the excitement and talk it would generate would stifle some of the growing discontentment."
> [/sblock]




[sblock=DT]"I'll take that challenge," says Edvan as he strides towards Liar Mukang.  "Unless Rexor prefers scripted fights without any hint of danger?"  He gives the other warrior a cold smile.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 1, 2009)

Rose smiled.  "The end of the Pleasure Dome?  My, my you think big, but it is a thought.  I would say that there are more than two dozen mercenaries at any given time, though Rexor's company is currently visiting and makes up most of those.  Most are human... about a third are orcish or goblinoid.  Liar Mukang must have special connections with the government as he is one of the few City-State men allowed to deal with those kind.  There are about three dozen gladiators and about the same amount of slaves made guards.  They would likely follow Liar, though only because they would fear one another as well as the mercenaries.  They might change their minds if they thought they thought they could be free.  The rest of the men are workers, most of which are slaves, and I doubt they would pose a threat.  So, are you ready?"

Rose picked up the collar and held it out to Lola with disgust.

Edvan
[sblock]
Liar sighed while a look of happiness spread across his face.  "Ah, finally!  A real challenge!  Rexor, this is your chance to face a professional officer!  Captain Edward von Agnok, isn't it?  So do you wish to name the challenge while Rexor chooses the weapons and time or vice versa?  First blood or to surrender?  You wouldn't choose to the death, would you?"  Liar asked, encouragingly.  It was obvious his curiosity was peaked, though Rexor stood silent and scowled.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 1, 2009)

[sblock]Edvan bows to Mukang.  "At your service, sir."  He straightens and, still watching Rexor, laughs and shrugs.  "Death?  If you are willing to lose an _employee_ then those terms suffice for me."  Edvan crosses his arms and raises one brow in question.  "Do you accept the challenge?  Or shall you continue with your little... productions?"[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 1, 2009)

Edvan
[sblock]
Rexor looked at Edvan's weapons and considered his options before replying, "Well, I normally favor a sword, but I imagine you may be good with either that or the axe you bring.  Let's mix it up a bit, shall we?  I'm also handy with a quarterstaff.  No armor, bare chested, quarterstaff fight to the death in one hour."

The man stared at Edvan, trying to measure him up.

Liar asked, "Is there to be a prize besides glory?"
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 1, 2009)

[sblock]Edvan nods acquiescence to Rexor's conditions.  "I look forward to it."  With a turn of his attention back to Mukang Edvan laughs coldly.  "Oh, yes, I expect to be rewarded for providing what will be a spectacular entertainment and opportunity for the increase of your wealth, sir.  This isn't _just_ for my own pleasure."  He thinks for a moment.  "Let the victor make his request after the battle..."  He shrugs.  "If there is nothing else, there are preparations that need to be made."[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Jun 2, 2009)

"I'm sorry," she apologized, putting the collar back on but loosely, "Places like this make me sick. It's one thing to decide to have this life, quite another to have it chosen for you. We'll get you out Rose and we're counting on you to help us find Vera." She patted the girl on the arm. "The faster we find her the faster we're out of here."

After all is settled, they head back out to the main area where Liar is keeping court to see what is up.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 2, 2009)

Rose sighed and nodded and Lola locked the collar shut once more.  The group walked back up the stairs and into the main hall where they nearly bumped into a rigid-faced Edvan.  Before he could speak a barker yelled, "All ears!  In one hour our infamous brigand, Rexor, will cross quarterstaves with an equally armed and bare-chested Captain Edward von Agnok!  The battle will be to the death!  The prize will be a gift from Lord Mukang of the victor's reasonable choosing."

The announcement caused a stir as merchants and mercenaries stared Edvan up and down, yelled at one another, and started the betting.  Rose stared in amazement at Edvan and asked, "Are you daft?  Rexor is as mean as a viper and equally quick.  What would make you do such a thing?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 2, 2009)

Edvan steps away from the main body of spectators so that no one can overhear.  "I made a promise and this was the only way I could see towards fulfilling it.  We have an hour; I suggest we make good use of it."  He turns to the old salt.  "Quinnsy, when the time comes I expect you to get her and Vera out of here."


----------



## Fenris (Jun 2, 2009)

"I guess that leaves me and Lola to get your hide out of here huh? What were you thinking man? If need be I can toss a spell down there. Or heck, I'll head down with you if you like. I can take a couple lumps pretty well." says Rovan


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 2, 2009)

"Aye Capt'n Edvin. and mind ye i wish to have 50 gold for ye to win" he says this in a low voice and then in a louder voice he says to hilmden, " I shll see if i can find you some entertainment tonight as well."


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 2, 2009)

"Thinking?  I guess I wasn't.  But done is done, my Da always said.  So, we have a little less than an hour to find Vera.  Once the fight starts attention will be focused on it.  We're gonna have to act fast; I'm not sure how long I can hold out against Rexor.  He's good.  Hill, I'd like you close enough to watch my back and hold onto my axe.  When things go down, I'm gonna want it.  And also be close enough to help Lola and Rovan.  Lola, you are likely going to be able to be right next to Mukang.  Are you willing to kill him?  Cut his throat during the fight and all hell will break loose.  In the confusion the four of us link up with Quinn and the girls and get out."  He knows the plan is weak but at this point there is little he can do about it.  "If you've got something better in mind, spit it out now; time's passing."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 3, 2009)

"I think I understand," Rose said as she looked into Edvan's eyes.  "I truly do.  I can see you for what you are."  She drew close to Edvan, and the heat radiated off each of their bodies.  For a moment it seemed as if she read his soul and saw him truly for the first time.  "You're a damn, suicidal idiot."  The flower girl brushed passed him; Quinn in tow.

She approached a server girl that she recognized and asked the woman about her roommates.  Eventually it was found that the new girl was recently added to her room and put into the care of Gron- a horrid and brutal man who was said to be a quarter or so orc.  Rose found the location of the room to be along the west wall of the bottom floor, six rooms south of the given Wilders' quarters.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 3, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> "I think I understand," Rose said as she looked into Edvan's eyes.  "I truly do.  I can see you for what you are."  She drew close to Edvan, and the heat radiated off each of their bodies.  For a moment it seemed as if she read his soul and saw him truly for the first time.  "You're a damn, suicidal idiot."  The flower girl brushed passed him; Quinn in tow.




Smirking behind his mask, Rovan leaned into the Ed "You're in trouble now, either you die and prove her right, or prove her wrong by living. And you don't want to prove a woman wrong. Though in this case you had better."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 3, 2009)

*ungh!* Quinn is slight caught off guard by the sudden exit of rose, with a metered klunking of his pegleg to indicate his pace to keep up with the girl.

When they get to a good privet spot he has rose stop.He then removes his pegleg and produces the silver dagger, which he in turn hides up his sleeve.

Ready moppi, ...er... Ahem, Amber.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 3, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> "Lola, you are likely going to be able to be right next to Mukang.  Are you willing to kill him?  Cut his throat during the fight and all hell will break loose.  In the confusion the four of us link up with Quinn and the girls and get out."




Lola cocked her head. "I have no qualms slitting his throat, though that quick death is probably too good for the likes of him. The only issue is that now we have less than a hour to find the right girl."


----------



## Queenie (Jun 3, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> She approached a server girl that she recognized and asked the woman about her roommates.  Eventually it was found that the new girl was recently added to her room and put into the care of Gron- a horrid and brutal man who was said to be a quarter or so orc.  Rose found the location of the room to be along the west wall of the bottom floor, six rooms south of the given Wilders' quarters.




"Let's go see if we can find Vera," Lola said, adjusting her veil across her face. "One of you do the talking for me, to Gron. If he is ornery I will get angry. If we have to, we'll kill him."

Once everyone was ready Lola led them to the door and knocked.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 3, 2009)

Edvan looks askance at Lola.  "Lady of the Veils, you are well-paired with the good Master here."  He glances over at Rovan with a thin-lipped smile then shrugs and waits for a response to Lola's knock on Gron's door.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 3, 2009)

It was about 30 minutes until the battle when a scarred, dog-faced kobold was allowed to come upstairs and nudge Edvan in the ribs.  "It's times to prepare in pit.  You ready?"

The other four Wilders also went downstairs, but turned away from the gladatorial pits.  Instead they walked down the corridor with Rose in tow.  Occasionally a burly, armed man would walk by them and so they waited near the door Rose insisted the new, disruptive woman was being held.  Hilmdyn quickly tried the knob, however, and found it locked.  Lola knocked, and a sweet female voice yelled back, "Go away!  My lovely and I are trying to sleep!"

Rose looked confused and whispered, "Lovely?  I would never call one of those men lovely.  I could have sworn this was the direction given me."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2009)

Quinn whispers, "She might be playing along." then shrugs.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 4, 2009)

Lola tried the know to see if the door was locked. Then she nodded to the boys, indicating they should get the door open.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 4, 2009)

The door was locked, and Hilmdyn also noticed that the bottom of the door seemed to have a sticky liquid that was beginning to pool by their feet.  Quinn touched the substance and recognized it for blood.

OOC: Is Lola picking the lock while the others keep watch, or is someone kicking down the door, or is someone having another idea.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2009)

Quinn shows the blood to Lola and shakes is head no, then points to the lock and makes a 'turning the key' motion.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 4, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> It was about 30 minutes until the battle when a scarred, dog-faced kobold was allowed to come upstairs and nudge Edvan in the ribs.  "It's times to prepare in pit.  You ready?"




"Nearly so."  He turns to his friends.  "Hurry, my friends, time is growing short."  Edvan leaves them to their investigations and follows the kobold.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 4, 2009)

Lola again nodded to her friends to keep watch. After seeing the blood she quickly pulled out her lockpicks from their hidden spot. She checked for traps on the door then started on the lock.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 5, 2009)

Edvan
[sblock]
As the kobold guided Edvan towards the tunnels he asked him an odd question.  "You are strange, human.  What you fight tought man for?  Tough man is bigger and badder.  You not like life?"
[/sblock]

Everyone Else
[sblock]
Lola took a few minutes to check for traps, and found a crude one with a blade that would shoot out from a panel near the lock if the door was opened before it was disarmed, but she could not find a way to safely disarm it.  So she activated it and allowed the blade to fly out and hit the opposite wall with a thud and quiver.  Lola shrugged at her companions and worked the lock while Rovan and Quinn ran interference on either side of the hall.  Finally, she worked the lock open and pushed at the door.  Immediately near the door was the bleeding corpse of a huge, muscled brute of a man.  Pinned underneath him was a brown-haired woman that was trapped underneath his weight.  She only had one hand free, but that hand held a long shard from a nearby broken mirror and it was evident that she had stabbed him several times in the neck with it, though she took a bruise or two on her own body as well as had a cut lip.  "Blazes... well, I guess I wasn't escaping out of here like this anyway..."
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 5, 2009)

Quinn is so amazed at the sight fo the trapped girl under the falen handler he can only shake his head and say, "good form moppit. good form Your father will approve when he sees you free and , uh clean."


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 5, 2009)

[sblock]Edvan looks at the little creature is surprise.  "I love life very much."  He pauses, thinks for a moment, and decides to take a gamble.  "But I also love freedom.  Sometimes you have to sacrifice one for the other.  Tell me.  Has sacrificing your freedom given you the life you crave?  No?  Then perhaps it is time to risk life for the sake of your freedom."[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 6, 2009)

Edvan
[sblock]
The kobolds walked Edvan by several cells that held several giant rats, a monstrous spider, four arguing goblins, and two sombre hobgoblins.  "A good life?  No.  But it has been life.  We are whipped only on occasion, have food and entertainment, and are spared arena.  Why?  Does man have army coming perhaps?"
[/sblock]

Everyone Else
[sblock]
Quinn helped the girl push the body off of her.  Her sparse clothes were slightly torn, she had a couple of bruises, and she was covered slightly in blood.  Otherwise she looked fine and was able to stand.  "My father sent you?  He taught me how to use a weapon as he used to be a man-at-arms before he retired to become a netmaker.  My name is Vera."
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2009)

"Aye Moppit, ye be the net maker's dawter? An this be ye second beast that ye faught off? Good form indeed. Lola, if ye be so kind as to work magic on those bonds?" he steps aside to let lola unlock the chains, while Quinn will check the handler for keys or weapons or anything else. 

"Do ye have any other clothing any where without blood? we have to do some sneakin and we need to not look , uh , too busy, if ye get me meenin?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 6, 2009)

[sblock]"I won't be fighting alone.  Even if I were alone, I would still choose to fight."  Edvan falls silent for a bit and the two walk towards wherever the kobold is leading him.  Finally Edvan says, "I fight for you, too.  And for them," motioning back towards the goblins and hobgoblins.  "But maybe they should get the choice to fight for themselves, eh?"[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 8, 2009)

Edvan
[sblock]
The kobold made a face that seemed an equivalent of a smirk.  "We'll see, human.  But for now keep dreaming dream.  Also, you should know that Mukang has it in for Rexor.  He cares little what happens you, but Rexor will likely die."  The kobold opened a closet near the eastern gate to the pit and offered to hold Edvan's items inside while Edvan fought.
[/sblock]

Everyone Else
[sblock]
Vera quickly slipped away and started rummaging in a far bin for different garments, and also grabbing a pitcher of water from a nearby table as she prepared to clean off.  The rescuers entered the room and shut it behind them, Lola moving to assist with the collar.  "Ok, so do you want to tell me what the plan is as I get ready?"
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 8, 2009)

[sblock]Edvan prepares for the fight, storing those items that he didn't leave with his friends to hold.  He'll then wait until time to fight passing the time with stretching and limbering up.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Everyone Else
> [sblock]
> Vera quickly slipped away and started rummaging in a far bin for different garments, and also grabbing a pitcher of water from a nearby table as she prepared to clean off.  The rescuers entered the room and shut it behind them, Lola moving to assist with the collar.  "Ok, so do you want to tell me what the plan is as I get ready?"
> [/sblock]




"wellll , you see...we are to, uh, wait for a signal and then get this place into a maniacal mutinous frezy, Mopp, er, vera.Does ye  hand, er, _former_ handler have any keys on hi personage, or if not, where do the keys get kept? We be needin to be settin some slaves free here and soon."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 9, 2009)

"Ladies and gentlemen!  The last fight tonight is going to be something special, indeed!  We have the terrible and famous Rexor and the newcomer Captain Edward von Agnok.  Will either survive?  Let's find out!  Lord Mukang himself places the odds at 3:2 against Rexor's survival!"

Edvan
[sblock]
Edvan removed all your except his pants and footwear and allowed the kobolds to throw water at him to make his muscles shine more for the crowd.  He could see from the spaces in the western and eastern portcullises that Rexor was given similar treatment across from across the pit.  As the portcullis gates were raised, Rexor and Edvan walked into the arena.  The gates then closed and a quarterstaff was tossed to each of them from a smiling Mukang, who stood expectantly in front of his chair.

Rexor approached Edvan while expertly twirling his staff.  "He puts 3:2 odds against me, huh?  He must really think you're something."  Rexor circled to the left of Edvan as he spoke, but kept 20 feet away as he stayed close to the circular wall of the pit and studied his opponent.
[/sblock]

Everyone Else
[sblock]
Lola was able to unlock the girl's collar with ease, although Rose sighed since she still wore hers.  Vera wrapped herself in a comfortable looking robe, let her hair down to hide her face, tucked a kitchen knife in her belt, and told Quinn with a smile and after taking his arm in hers that she was ready and prepared to act as his comrade until they could slip out of the Pleasure Dome.  But then everyone heard the announcement in regards to the fight. "So some fool has decided to take on Rexor?  That killer is an expert with a handful of weapons.  Ah well... it's not my funeral."

Rose replied sharply, "You'll kindly watch your tongue, waif!  That man is up there trying to save your behind with a distraction!"

Vera seemed to be ready with a reply of her own before she pondered Rose's words.  "I'm sorry.  I did not know why he was doing what he was doing.  I'm sure your friend is skilled enough to fight Rexor and I appreciate his help."  Then she mumbled, "Besides, anyone good with a weapon can see that Rexor leans slightly to the opposite side of his strike before he attacks and that he is just feinting otherwise..."

Quinn found a ring with a large amount keys around the dead man's waist, though no one could say what they were for, although Lola suggested there were enough of them to be for quite a few rooms and different enough to suggest different types of doors.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 10, 2009)

[sblock]Edvan grabs the staff and holds it firmly with both hands.  He keeps his eyes on Rexor and circles keeping himself facing the tougher warrior.  "Maybe it's just wishful thinking and he only hopes I'll kill you."  He favors Rexor with a humorless smile.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 10, 2009)

"hey losa, what say ye remove rose's collar too? I think that would the forwarner of our moment of action and Me thinks that when it happens, there wont be much of time to do any fancy finge work, eh? Rose, do ye have any skills with weapons?"


----------



## Queenie (Jun 11, 2009)

Lola pocketed the keys but kept them handy, just in case.

"Let me take a look at that Rose, okay?" Lola took off the collar and tried to rig it so she could wear it loosely but it was no longer locked so Rose could get it off when the time was right.

"I suppose I need to get myself near to Mukang and prepare to have at him when the time is right. That might take some considerable acting. I hope Edvan doesn't get too hurt down there. Everyone know what they are doing?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2009)

"Aye moppit. I am to get these two out of here at the time of the signal."


----------



## Fenris (Jun 12, 2009)

"Yes, we need to get out there, we all need to be in position." says Rovan. 

"The assassin's guild is professional after all" he adds with a laugh.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 12, 2009)

OOC: I apologize for the delay...

Edvan
[sblock]
"We shall see, won't we!"  Rexor circled closer, getting within 10 feet before springing forward, staff held at an angle.  The two men clashed twice, parrying each others blows and testing defenses before springing back.  On the third time, Rexor feinted to the left before shifting right and cracking Edvan along the knuckles.  As Edvan loosened his grip, Rexor swung an end of his quarterstaff sharply and flung Edvan's own staff away.

Rexor's wolfish grin was swept away as Edvan's right hook connected with his face and cut his bottom lip.  "First blood to the young lordling!"  Lord Mukang's shout caused a roar of excitement to ripple through the crowd.
[/sblock]

Everyone Else
[sblock]
Lola had trouble unlocking Rose's collar, but Quinn tried out the newly found keys on Vera's old collar.  He guessed right on the seventh key, then tried the same on Rose's collar.  It was a fit, and the collar fell away with a triumphant sigh from Rose.

"I don't know how to use a weapon, but that won't stop me from trying to follow the group on the way out."  Rose went through the clothes Vera had browsed through and found her own garments.  Like Vera, she also let her hair down to guard her face.

Hilmdyn and Rovan hid the body, then checked the hallway before leading the ladies followed by Quinn north and then up the stairs.  They went near the pit and saw most of the building's population was taken up by the show.  Lord Mukang leaned over in his chair and yelled, "First blood to the young lordling!"  Lord Mukang's shout caused a roar of excitement to ripple through the crowd.

"I suppose your friend isn't doing so bad, after all.  Shall we get closer to look or do you want us two to stand back while some of you get closer to Lord Mukang?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2009)

_ humorous thoughts come to quins mind involving mukang and collors as he is being taken away on a slave ship, but he comes tohis senses quickly _ 

Slipping back to his fake lack of accent,"Mayhap, ladies, we best stand back and see what oppertunity may presents for itself. It is sometimes best not to plan too far in the future as the winds of fate may set a sail off to a new path noo expected to cross."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 12, 2009)

OOC: Forgot to mention... Mukang has six people near him.  Four are servants who bore his chair and see to his needs.  They carry knives but no armor.  The last two are slaves armed with scimitars and wearing chain.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2009)

As Quinn places his hand in a pocket absent mindedly a thought strikes him.

"Ladies, follow me," he whispers, an evil grin curling on hi lips.

When he sure they are out of earshot of any one he pulls out the Keys and says, "What happens when slaves be runnin loose in a confined space like this? Rose, will ye be so kind and look out behind and vera, ye be lookin ahead? I think there be some doors that be needdin opened, What say ye, ladies?"


----------



## Queenie (Jun 13, 2009)

With Quinn keeping his eyes on the ladies, Lola began figuring her course of action. It would have been nice to just saunter out of here now that they had Vera but with Edvan fighting they had to stick to their plan. She had little hope for herself surviving but she hoped against hope she could finish her task and the rest could escape. 

Before she moved forward into a crowded area she pressed herself against Rovan, pushing her veil aside and kissing him passionately, her own way of saying goodbye, just in case. Plus the thrill of the danger was making her excited. 

She adjusted her veil then her skimpy dress, making sure choice parts were just covered to attract attention. She slipped through the crowd, ending at Mukang's side, the cold metal of her dagger pressed against her side as she moved so it was in reach. She waited to catch his eye and gazed at him deeply, with desire and intention in that look, hoping to catch him off guard.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2009)

[sblock]quinn is going to start letting free the slaves, now that he has the keys. as mentioned in my post, the girls are to act as guards while quinn takes care of the heavy work.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 15, 2009)

OOC: Update by Monday night.  Want to see if the now unarmed Edvan has any bright ideas before I resolve the next round of combat...


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 15, 2009)

If Edvan is close enough to punch the man then he is going to continue to press the attack and try to bind the man up so he can't effectively use his weapon.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 16, 2009)

Quinn
[sblock]
Quinn rushed downstairs with two girls in tow.
"This idea is nuts!  I love it, but this is nuts!"
"It's likely one of the longer keys with the triangle-like handle, dear," Vera said as she pointed a few out before she and Rose took their positions.

Quinn headed to the first of the small, common rooms and opened it up with the second of the keys he tried.  Inside were two scared, chained women that he moved to free, but as he stepped inside he saw a movement at the corner of his eye.

Quinn barely dodged away as a large, burly man hurled himself and an axe at him.  The man fell off balance, allowing Quinn to stab the man and bury his blade to the hilt.

Vera rushed in once she heard the commotion, but the battle was already over.  "Nice work," she said admirably as she picked up the fallen hand-axe.  "I'm not good at using one of these, but beggars can't be choosers."

As Quinn began to unlock the bonds of the two women one asked, *"What's going on?  Who are you?"*
[/sblock]

Everyone Else
[sblock]
As Lola grew closer, Lord Liar Mukang's guards reflexively tensed but Liar waved them away as her movements caused his breath to catch.  "Ah my dear!  Come closer, please!  Watch this with me."  Lola grew closer with each step of her dance as Liar's face began to overload with a mixture of drug induced pleasure, desire, and bloodlust.  

The rest of the Wilders were close enough to watch the fight.  Edvan leapt forward and struck Rexor hard against the ribs, causing the man to gasp again.  This time, Edvan wasn't able to jump back fast enough however, as Rexor cracked him on the front of his temple (-8 hps to Edvan).  Edvan fell back away from his opponent, blood trickling down from a gash along his forehead.

Rexor yelled up at Liar, *"Ha!  Three to two odds against me just because you pit me against this man!  You call this a challenge?"*

Lord Mukang smiled pleasantly as he had been obviously waiting for this moment.  "The odds I give are never wrong, my friend.  I don't call your current opponent a challenge.  I call him a warm-up!"  Mukang nodded towards a kobold behind a northern portcullis of the pit who prompty answered by running back up the tunnel.  Shortly after the portcullis rose, and a brown bear was prodded into the arena.  It roared angrily as the kobolds tried to run back, but it caught one unlucky one in both claws and proceeded to rip the screaming victim apart while the others barked and yipped in fear before escaping and lowering the portcullis.

"Good luck gentlemen!  My new pet has been starved and is quite hungry now!"

During the confusion, Edvan was able to grab his staff once more and joined Rexor against the southern wall.  Lola was now in arm's reach of Mukang.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Quinn
> [sblock]
> Quinn rushed downstairs with two girls in tow.
> "This idea is nuts!  I love it, but this is nuts!"
> ...




Quinn thinks for a second before answering, then says," Who I am is of no consequence, but _what you re_ is. and that is you are free! if you know of any more sets of keys, get them and aid us in freeing the others, just bewere of any handlers. if you do not wish to meet any handlers, then run away to your freedom now! " he then turns to rose and vara with a big ol' grin and asks,"shall we to the next one ladies?" this time he is going to be much more cautious and expect a handler. onward to the next one . . .


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 16, 2009)

"We've both been played for fools, Rexor.  I see one way out now."  Edvan turns his head and stares at Mukang then smiles.  "I'm coming for you little man."  He'll dart over to the wall below Mukang and beckon Rexor to follow.

[sblock=ooc]I don't know how tall the walls of the pit are.  If they are low enough, Edvan will offer to boost Rexor up on the condition that Rexor pull him up.  Hopefully Hilmdyn will keep the guards off or pull Edvan up if Rexor doesn't go for it.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 16, 2009)

Rovan, standing at the back on the group, watching everything starts at the twist in the pit. He frowns then sees Ed head to the edge of the pit. Rovan decides it's time to act and quietly casts a sleep spell on as many of Liar's guards as he can.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 17, 2009)

Quinn
[sblock]
Rose, Quinn, and Vera entered the next two rooms, but found in them two different foreign men who treated their female slaves decently.  In fact, what Quinn saw helped raise his view of his fellow men for these warriors quickly deduced what he was about and decided to take a chance for freedom with their women protectively in tow.  It would seem that some of the women and men had become pairs during their oppression and became more akin to husband and wife suffering together through hard times.  They followed his directions and began to free other couples that they knew and trusted.  Soon, Quinn found himself in the middle of a full-blown ressurection as the slaves began to turn on the cruelest of their numbers.

As he came closer to the center of the level, he came to a stair leading to the arena and the pens.  It was, however, guarded by a short man with a wild beard and twitch in his eyes.  The man held a long handled axe and approached.  *"Oh, what do we have here?  Three betrayers of Mukang's faith who are trying to get to the pens?  Turn and run, for the Grunnin's axe thirsts!"*
[/sblock]

Everyone Else
[sblock]
Everything happened so fast.  Edvan had positioned himself to launch Rexor upwards, but the brown bear closed too fast upon the fleeing warrior.  He struck the beast with a solid shot to the face, but the bear caught his rear foot with a strike as Rexor took a step on Edvan's palms.  Rexor's foot was cut deeply and flowed with blood as he struck the ground and screamed when the bear bit into his shoulder.  Somehow the mercenary scrambled out of the creature's grasp and propped himself up once more by his quarterstaff, creature and beast now circling one another carefully.  "He barely caught me.  Shall we try again?  Perhaps if you distracted him so I can hit him from the rear," Rexor suggested hopefully.

Liar chuckled in glee, "Oh, what a show!  I thought Rexor was going to get away for a moment there!  And did you see that lucky strike by the bear?  We really are going to have to keep that animal!"  At that moment, Hilmdyn decided to take a leap into the pit in order to help Edvan, but missed striking the bear as he came down.  Lola closed in on Liar and stuck her blade against his ribs.  "What's this?  Foul!  Foul!  You are ruining the games!  Guards, protect your master!"

Before the six slaves around Liar could act, Rovan cast his spell knocking unconscious the lot of them as he tactically avoided Lola in the radius of effect.  "Oh, I suppose you think you are clever... but there are so many more servants at my disposal..."  Liar glanced across the hall and the Wilders could see several armed slaves approaching cautiously so not to endanger Lord Mukang.  Also, many of the mercenaries themselves seemed torn between action and inaction.  It was obvious that mental calculations were being conducted on how they might best profit from the chaotic scene.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 17, 2009)

Rovan decided he must tip the balance of power now while he had the chance. He still had a sleep spell to use in case of trouble, but these men could be pushed to their side, or at least away from Liar's side right now.

Rovan stepped forward and spoke, though he left his mask on for fear of being identified and tracked later.

"MY friends, do not be fooled by this trecherous man. See before you how he tosses away the life of a devoted friend and feeds him to a bear. How long before one of you suffers the same fate? How long will you let him treat you like offal that he can toss away for his own sordid amusement? Mercenary or slave, this man had no power over you anymore. His corruption ends now, his control over you ends now. There will be no retribution for leaving, but if you stay to defend him you will suffer his fate. Now make the choices of free men and go!" says Rovan in his most commanding noble voice.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2009)

> As he came closer to the center of the level, he came to a stair leading to the arena and the pens. It was, however, guarded by a short man with a wild beard and twitch in his eyes. The man held a long handled axe and approached. "Oh, what do we have here? Three betrayers of Mukang's faith who are trying to get to the pens? Turn and run, for the Grunnin's axe thirsts!"




Quinn looks at the grizzeld greeasy guard and slips into his natral accent, "Aye Matey, have ye not heard? lare m'kang be deaded and is body dragged to the sea to be thrown to davy jones locker, he is. Ye be wisen up if ye drop ye ax and be headen to a ship for new ports, as the overlord is not takin a kinden to slavers these days".

He keeps his silvered dagger  ready for attack.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 17, 2009)

Edvan welcomes Hilmdyn and retrieves his hand axe from the man.  "Let's put an end to this, my friend."  The three will (hopefully) work together to put down the bear quickly and exit the arena.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 18, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Everyone Else
> [sblock]
> 
> Liar chuckled in glee, "Oh, what a show!  I thought Rexor was going to get away for a moment there!  And did you see that lucky strike by the bear?  We really are going to have to keep that animal!"  At that moment, Hilmdyn decided to take a leap into the pit in order to help Edvan, but missed striking the bear as he came down.  Lola closed in on Liar and stuck her blade against his ribs.  "What's this?  Foul!  Foul!  You are ruining the games!  Guards, protect your master!"
> ...




With her blade still pressed against his ribs Lola leaned her lips in close to Liar's ear. "It's quite a shame, really, my Lord, that you would have such a nice set up here yet choose to populate it with slaves. You could have had the world, I imagine, and perhaps for a time you did. Now you'll have nothing but a rotting corpse." With that Lola dug her dagger into his side and twisted it, in such a fashion as to make the wound almost impossible to survive.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 18, 2009)

Quinn
[sblock]
Quinn had been using his cutlass and kept it out.

The odd man leapt forward with weapon raised.  *"You match taunts with taunts well enough.  Let's see how you match steel!"*  As the man closed with Quinn he did not account for the two nearby women fighting like tigers.  Steadily the three hedged him in, though Rose made a bad lunge during the battle and was rapped on the side of her head with the bottom of the man's axe haft.  She lay stunned and tried to recover.  Quinn and Vera fought on, their combined skills eventually felling their foe, but not before he was able to strike Quinn twice for bloody damage (-8 hps to Quinn).

Vera helped Rose back up, and the group took the stairs to the arena.  Inside they saw a bloodied Hilmdyn and exhausted Edvan standing near a wounded bear that was now about to maul an injured and shocked Liar Mukang.  The lever to the arena portcullis separating the group was against the tunnel wall, which Quinn pulled to open...
[/sblock]

Everyone Else
[sblock]
*"HA!  We want gold little man!  You speak as if we are like his slaves, but you do not know us.  We know of Liar's treachery, but we also know of his rewards!"*  Thus saying, the mercenaries began to draw swords and approach the group but something odd suddenly happened...

A surging crowd of chained and collared bodies suddenly erupted with blood curdling shrieks up from the lower levels.  Quinn had succeeded in setting enough enslaved warriors free, and many in turn were decent men who protected their fellow captive women in Mukang's dark fortress.  Now the decent of the women and men fought side by side one another in a bid for freedom, and those with lesser bravery had taken heart and joined them as their success seemed to grow.  The words of Rovan took hold of the others in the main hall, and the tide of bodies suddenly through themselves upon the better armed and trained mercenaries.  But even those experienced in war could do only so much against a tide of those enraged.  Years of released anguish matched its might against steel and desperation.

Mukang said in shock as Lola tightened her grip, "This! This is unforgiveable!  He threw his head backwards and in an attempt to break Lola's grip, but was stabbed badly twice before he could slip away.  He tried to cast a spell, but Rovan also moved forward and struck him, driving him over the edge of the pit where he landed screaming in front of the brown bear.

The bear had been wounded quite badly by Rexor, Edvan, and Hilmdyn although Rexor finally fell to claw and fang.  Hilmdyn also took a bad swipe, but Liar had fallen in front of the bear and now provided a welcome distraction.  Behind them, Edvan and Hilmdyn heard the portcullis raise...
[/sblock]

Quinn, Rose, and Vera appeared in the pit and shouted for Hilmdyn and Edvan to escape.  Not looking twice, the two joined Quinn before pulling the lever to the pit and locking the Lord and Bear inside.  They were joined by a dozen yipping kobolds who took point and attacked a solitary guard unlucky enough to be fleeing in their direction.  The lead kobold said to Edvan as they all ran into the main hall and joined Lola and Rovan, "You not lie, funny man.  You kept your bargain, now we keep ours.  We cut our way out, yes?"

The entire fortress seemed to be engaged in hand to hand fighting now, with melee fought every ten or so feet.  As for Liar Mukang, he seemed to be unsuccessfully trying to talk down a bear and use parts of Rexor as bait to distract.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 18, 2009)

"Yes, let's get out of here quickly, I think our work here is finished. Though..." she paused and looked around the craziness. "You all go, I should go look for my friend. She helped us get in, I should help her get out." 

She waited just one moment before heading back to where their room was, hoping to find Richelle d'Artua there.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 18, 2009)

Rovan rolled his eyes but knew Lola was right and after chucking a chair at Liar's head ran after Lola to keep her safe.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 18, 2009)

Edvan runs towards Quinn and the young women and out towards freedom.  He runs amongst the kobolds brandishing his hand axe and viciously attacking any guards who stand against them.  He agrees with the lead kobold, "Yes, we'll cut our way out and woe to anyone who tries to stop us!"  He'll follow in Lola and Rovan's wake and try to take out any opposition so they can reach their destination quickly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2009)

Quinn will work the oppisite flank of th the phalanx of escapees


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 19, 2009)

The Wilders and two women ran back towards the lower floors, running opposite of those seeking to flee.  "Where you going?!  The exit is this way!"  The kobold yelled in confusion as the Wilders raced downstairs and to their given quarters.

Along the way, the group ran afoul of three fleeing and wounded mercenaries.  Rovan was struck with a glancing blow to the wrist (-4 hps to Rovan), but the three were put down by a magic missile from Rovan, and weapons from the rest.

Ms d'Artua was found in the room near four dead slaves, one of her deceased guards, and the last guard who was bleeding and fading fast with a knife in his gut.  The lady was alive and uninjured, but was wailing from the trauma of coming so close to death.  "Lola!  Oh thank you for coming for me!  I don't understand, but they were so angry.  When I was here the servants never acted so and always seemed content to serve.  Why are they angry?"


----------



## Queenie (Jun 19, 2009)

"They are tired of being slaves! And now is not the time for explanations, so let us hurry and escape out of here as fast as we can! Grab only what you need Richelle for your life depends on it."









*OOC:*


 I don't recall, do the rest of us have any other items stored in the room? If so, Lola will try to grab what she can.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 23, 2009)

The Wilders made it through the chaos, and through fire as the fortress was set alight in numerous places by the angry and vengeful.  There was a side entrance connected to a sloping passage with large oak trapdoors that was used to drag larger beasts into the arena pens.  This was the exit chosen by the Wilders and was a path of least resistance.

The Wilders plus the three women watched the aflame Dome for a moment as slaves burst free from the structure and ran amock in the streets.  The city bell calling for the guards had been ringing, so the group decided after a few moments to quickly move on and drop Madam d'Artua safely home.

Vera asked, "I doubt my father will choose to stay in the city after this.  It might be safer to lay low for a bit since Liar Mukang had friends among the Thieves Guild.  Would you like to come with us?  It would just be for a little while, and since my pop used to be a member of the Men-At-Arms during the war he might be able to teach some of you a few tricks."


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 23, 2009)

Edvan nods and answers Vera though his eyes rarely leave Rose's.  "That may be wise.  In addition to our current danger I am finding that this city is wearing upon me more and more of late."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2009)

"Me thinks that passage on a certain ship may be due to be aquired mateys. Shall i contack me ol' captn'?"


----------



## Queenie (Jun 25, 2009)

"That sounds like a good idea Vera, where will you go?" Lola commented but looked to Rovan to make their decision.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 25, 2009)

Quinn decided that he was going to keep an eye out for the Botany Bay when time permits, but for the immediate future the Wilders decided to take refuge with Vera's father.

It was a teary-eyed reunion that late hour when girl was returned to her only family.  But the pair worried about their safety and planned to flee to a half-burnt out ranch a mile north of the city along with Rose and the Wilders.  

OOC: You have your stuff from your room.  Do you also intend to try and load up with stuff from your house?


----------



## Fenris (Jun 25, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Quinn decided that he was going to keep an eye out for the Botany Bay when time permits, but for the immediate future the Wilders decided to take refuge with Vera's father.
> 
> It was a teary-eyed reunion that late hour when girl was returned to her only family.  But the pair worried about their safety and planned to flee to a half-burnt out ranch a mile north of the city along with Rose and the Wilders.
> 
> OOC: You have your stuff from your room.  Do you also intend to try and load up with stuff from your house?





OOC: Yes, quickly though, no furniture. Just a few personal items that we need. Hrmmm. Or would some of those things be at Ms d'Artua's place?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 26, 2009)

The Wilders weaved down streets with Rose, Vera, and Vernik in tow after collecting their possessions not left at home.  They traversed Murky Street with its ever present leeches which squished underfoot, and Fog Street which is said to be cursed and on occassion to be plagued with a swarm of toads that spit gunk towards the eyes of drunk passerbys.  They stopped, however, on the corner of By-Water Street near By-Water Bath, a famous shop for those with worn bodies and easy coin.  This was shortly before the narrow alleyway leading to the Wilder's home.  A fire could be seen burning brightly down at the end of the alley, and the shouts of men and women trying to put it out could be heard.  So intent and shocked were the Wilders that they did not notice the slumped, bleeding man in the shadows near them.

"Murder..." The bloodied man whispered hoarsely.  Hilmdyn instinctively bent over him and cast magic to cure his wounds (uses a _cure light wounds_ spell), before both he and Edvan recognized him as one of the now-dead companion of Ben Sills, named Craig Hastings.  As the color returned to his lips he coughed his lungs clear of blood and said, "Murder... it was murder and coin that filled our minds, but it was only murder that we received.  Scar and I waited by your home for you to return.  You see there is a rich reward out for someone that looks like the lot of you Wilders, and whether you are guilty of offending the Guild or not, the price of 100gp a head is too good to pass up.  It was the serving and dancing girls of the Mermaid Tavern, that bastion and safe house of the Thieves' Guild, who last reported seeing you or some like you and put the call out for your bounty once their slave maker was found mutilated and face-down in the drink.  Others who have looked like you have been accosted throughout the city.  Why they struck this night, I do not know, but I owe you my life, so I will tell you what I know to return the favor.  It was killers of the Thieves' Guild that struck tonight, and their knives finished Scar and nearly finished me.  They struck with anger and desperation else they would have finished their work.  Most likely they were thinking we were friends of yours or at least acquaintences.  Then they proceeded to break down the door and put everything to the torch.  Ask your questions!  My life is saved and antagonizing you has been the worst for health and luck."


----------



## Fenris (Jun 30, 2009)

Rovan sighed_ I need that head back_ he thought.

He slumped down next to Craig. "Aye, and you make sure to tell them not to mess with us again. That we are hunting for who did this, and will exact out revenge in untold pain and suffering. Now, did the guild say why they did this? We are innocent folks Craig, and have done no wrong, but by the Gods we shall not abide by such treachery! Tell me what you knwo of the killers, what they said, who sent them, was it a guild faction? Why were we targeted Craig."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 2, 2009)

OOC: We are closing this thread, so feel free to post what you believe happened to your characters.


----------



## Queenie (Jul 2, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: We are closing this thread, so feel free to post what you believe happened to your characters.




ooc: How far into the future would you like?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 2, 2009)

OOC: As far as you want.  The players made the adventure what it was and I just built the plot around their actions.  I honestly had free-styled it before the first mission and before the characters started to develop.


----------



## Queenie (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh my goodness, is this where we left this thread?? [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION]  I just reread this thread what an amazing time and a great story! Any change at all of getting ]this going again at some point? 

   [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]   [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] [MENTION=21353]ScottDeWar[/MENTION]  [MENTION=6078]garyh[/MENTION] had a great time playing with you guys!!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 9, 2014)

OOC: This is a coincidence.  I was just going through a bunch of Judge's Guild material and remembering this campaign fondly.  Life happens, and a lot of folks had to move on, so we ended early.  But still, this may be the most successful BECMI campaign in ENWorld history, so I'm still proud of it.  The follow-on adventures would have had the team leave the City-State for a jaunt into nearby settlements, and eventually liberate a hometown of a certain cleric PC.  From there, the heroes would have gained the notice of powerful patrons in and around the City-State and would have eventually returned to the city to save it from a menace.  This would have led to followers and a headquarters being established.  Then off again to some of the other powerful city-states of the game world on missions for these patrons.  Then titles would have been given, and a frontier town established under the heroes control.  So we would have gone from BECMI city adventures from levels 1-3 as per the basic set, then 4-13 in wilderness adventures and exploration as per the expert set, then having titles and holdings of the companion and master sets from levels14+.  In this way I could have perfectly merged the Judges Guild campaign world with BECMI.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 9, 2014)

That sounded like an awesome plan, DT.  Too bad I had some issues at the time and that I needed to withdraw.    I've always enjoyed the stories you've crafted, even that crazy post-apocalyptic/sci-fi one.


----------



## Queenie (Dec 10, 2014)

I agree with Glasseye, I really enjoy your style! The game was a lot of fun, the group got along well and I just had a blast. This was one of my first PBP games! I also enjoyed the surprise Sci Fi / Space game, though I did have some playing issues at the time so didn't get to post as often as I would like,

DT, planning on running any new games soon?


----------



## Fenris (Dec 10, 2014)

GlassEye said:


> That sounded like an awesome plan, DT.  Too bad I had some issues at the time and that I needed to withdraw.    I've always enjoyed the stories you've crafted, even that crazy post-apocalyptic/sci-fi one.




I agree, DT has always created such amazing stories. I fondly remember all of the great games I have played in, especially the first I played with DT, The Last of the Dorinthians. That was an amazingly long campaign!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 10, 2014)

I still have to write the final post of our D&D 3.5/Metamorphosis Alpha/Star Frontiers game.  I finally found my game notes so I could complete it, but work has been extremely busy.  Check out an old post from 2007 about me mixing Spaceship Zero with Star Frontiers: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...NWorld/page3&p=3540667&viewfull=1#post3540667

  That post was made in 2007, way before I started the campaign.

I have an idea of starting a game where the party plays ambassadors to nations on their frontier in order to repair alliances, create trade, solve disturbances before they lead to humanitarian crises, etc.  I already have three or so adventures in mind, but I am not sure what genres I should merge.  I was thinking I could do it in space, with Pathfinder characters and the Dragonstar campaign setting.  The mood would be a combination of Poul Anderson's Flanery series and Keith Lamar's Retief series.  Though one adventure is based on a work by Jack Vance I don't want to reveal yet...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragonstar
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dominic_Flandry
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jame_Retief

The other option is to make it entirely high or low fantasy, depending on the system used.  In the high fantasy system, the party would be made entirely of Bards and alternative Bard classes as found in Pathfinder, since negotiation and diplomacy would be so important and a party made entirely of alterations of one main class type is interesting to me.  I recently played in an abandoned game here on ENWorld where we were all deviations from the main Thief Class (bruiser, counterfeiter, etc).  However, the players might not want to play an all Bard cast of diplomats.  In that case I would lean more on Jack Vance and Glen Cook for tone and I would likely use something like the BECMI, OSRIC, or Castle and Crusades for the rule-set, just because I love the retro systems that much, especially with low fantasy.  The campaign setting would be ambiguous, and the party would likely serve an advanced elven kingdom amongst poorer vassal states and nations of dubious moral quality.  I would still borrow familiar tropes and twist them a bit, though.  For instance, I want to use the drow/dark-elves, but take some examples from Jack Vance to explain their culture and society rather than anything made by Salvatore.  Anyway, those are my random thoughts I have yet to really do anything with, so if you have any thoughts or ideas I'd love to hear them.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 11, 2014)

I think I was in that all-thief campaign.  Very promising start, brief play and then the DM vanished.  I think PF archetypes make a group of characters all with the same class easier but I don't think any class manages that quite as nicely as the rogue.  It would be interesting to see how it worked with bard and a diplomacy focused campaign.

Retief novels are a fun read...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 11, 2014)

For Queenie, pulled from the OOC thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...ands)/page50&p=4848790&viewfull=1#post4848790

[sblock]
The overall plot:

I figured at this point the characters would have been tired of the City-State and its corruption and decadence. The characters would most likely have decided to leave the city, which would have been possible since they had a new patron with connections with nearby towns: Vernik. As a weapon's master Vernik would also have taught each character how to be an expert with a weapon of their choice (a 1,500gp value, so 1,500xp for each character trained).

If the characters were not willing to leave the city, then they would have run into several factions that were hunting them and would likely have been driven from the city or the Overlord's minions might have convinced them to escape (more on that in a minute).

So who was involved in what?

The headless witch seemed to be alive and well in people's dreams. She visited in dreamland and pushed Ben and his minions (on page 6) to attack Rovan and his friends. This was because she knew Rovan had been affected by the chemical vapors in the first adventure with the evil wizard. It was better that Rovan seek a cure after dealing with a lout like Ben instead of Rovan finding out he was magically diseased during a critical fight. This was also my way to bind Hilmdyn and Rovan together. Rovan would have continued to learn spells from the witch in the dream world when away from civilization, but whether or not she was real, a shade of herself, or a figment of various dreamers' imagination would have not been revealed.

The priest that had knocked Lola unconscious, dressed her up in tasteless clothes, then tried to sacrifice her was a priest of a secret cult to Set and an ex-priest of Harmakhis the death-god whose followers took over Hilmdyn's town. This allowed me to pick and choose a religious faction the characters would run into later. The priests of Harmakhis and Thieves' Guild operate openly and are so closely allied that they are actually intertwined. This is because the power of Harmakhis helps the undead guild leaders of ages past maintain their existence on the world and provide aid to the Guild, and the Guild helps fund their church in return. The final straw came when the party had went to the Pleasure Dome and completely laid out into the open the illegal local slaver operation that the Thieves' Guild had been profiting from. This caused priests of Harmakhis start using divining spells to track the party down. The characters revealed their identity further when they went to the Mermaid's Rest. The inn there was run by low-level thieves who acted as serving girls and were the eyes and ears of the Guild in that quarter of the city.

The party had killed the members of the Beggar's Guild and Assassin's Guild when they conducted the cart ambush, also antagonizing these groups. The party had also upset the Assassin's Guild when they were held responsible for the theft of the Serpent's Eye, a gem valued by the Cult of Set who were now allied with the Assassins. A friend of Edvan's had taken the eye in the end, and all three Guild's wanted it for various reasons. Each of the Guilds now suspected the party of working for another.

So back to the party and the slaughter in the city. The characters' actions against the Pleasure Dome was such a set-back for the Thieves' Guild that they responded violently and without a thought out plan. The characters would not be welcome in their old spots like the Tripping Trident for the owner feared Guild retaliation. So the characters would have had to decide whether or not to leave the city or strike at the Guilds first.

By now the decadence of the city would have made the characters want to set out and escape the corruption, painted dandy noblemen, and unvirtuous women. This would have been similar to Conan setting forth into the wild or a Lieber character doing the same. Also, since the characters were about 4th level, this would mean that it was a perfect time for them to set forth and explore the wild as the expert set of BECMI starts at 4th level and focuses on wilderness adventures. The party would have explored ancient ruins, met strange species, and fought barbaric tribes. This portion of the game would have been as violent and mysterious as the city portion was decadent and corrupt.

Eventually the characters would have returned to Hilmdyn's home, if I could steer them that way, and would have run into a too-powerful Harmakhis faction that had taken over the area. They would have decided that the city might have forgotten them enough and returned to the City-State at level 10 or so, where they would have found that the thieves and assassins at the brink of war. At that point, Edvan's old friend (Erin) would have reappeared. Erin worked his way into the Thieves' Guild as a clerk and knows all of their intelligence when it comes to suspected Assassin Guild operations and planned Thieves Guild operations. He actually does care about Edvan's well being and wasn't trying to set him up, but he did need the gem as it controls the serpents that the Cult of Set has been slowly collecting underneath the city sewer systems. Using the power of the gem, he releases and sets them off prematurely, specifically targeting the Thieves' Guild who he blames for the death of his sister, but he is unable to control the artifact's power. Edvan and the party has to put him down, which saves much of the city from the infestation, but the Thieves' Guild ends up awakening their past undead masters to save their own hide. The undead Guild masters of times before declare martial law on the city and become a menace of their own. They capture the party and put them through a death trap, but only Lola and Edvan are caught in the flooding chambers. The rest of the party fights off some Thieves, then works to find the way to reset the trap. This is a chance for Lola and Edvan to develop a rapport as the death trap is worked through and eventually escaped. The characters eventually would have had a chance to destroy the Harmakhis' artifact keeping the undead Guild Masters tethered to the world.

If the characters did not leave the city earlier, they would have went through a lower level version of the above events, then explored the surrounding wilderness. Through it all they would have developed a dangerous relationship with another patron they were never to directly meet: the Overlord himself.

The Overlord was concerned with the Thieves' Guilds slavery operations, the Harmakhis priests and their control of key players in the city, the actions of the Assassin's Guild, and the return of the Cult of Set. But he could not act without hurting his own political power as they had powerful allies among the nobility. Then the characters began to make those factions' lives a living hell. As the characters broke the power centers of each of these factions, the Overlord's trusted men took note and provided small tokens of support, to include banishment as a 'punishment' (and escape) rather than executing the party members when the nobility began to cry for their heads. The last adventure I had planned was that the characters caused such a ruckus that the Overlord was very pleased, but the powerful men in the city were infuriated. The Overlord 'punishes' the characters once more by banishing them to Hilmdyn's hometown at the head of a small army of liberation and a charter to rule over that town as minor nobility if they were to succeed, which would have put the characters at the Companion ruleset of BECMI. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm not sure if I ever even saw that. I think I was having a lot of technical ENW issues back then, like not getting emails when a post went up. Regardless, I had a really fun time. And wow, our characters would have really gone somewhere in life! Maybe Lola would have had her own Pleasure Dome, minus the slaves of course  

Thank you for the big write up that must have taken some time. Let Fenris or I know if you decide to run a game. I am not familiar with any of the ideas you mentioned above but I would follow you almost anywhere   That said, I always thought an all rogue game would be really fun, there are just so many different variations on the class. All bards could be similar I am sure. I think with a great GM the classes don't matter as much for the story to work.


----------

